# DYL - Deep Yellow



## slimtrader (5 January 2006)

DYL good candidate for breakout on reasonable volume today. Keep a watchout.

Can anybody tell me how I get a chart copied into this post (generated one with IC)

thanks


----------



## RichKid (5 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*



			
				slimtrader said:
			
		

> DYL good candidate for breakout on reasonable volume today. Keep a watchout.
> 
> Can anybody tell me how I get a chart copied into this post (generated one with IC)
> 
> thanks



This thread should cover it, post more questions there if you need a hand, it's easy once you do it a few times: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401&highlight=attachments


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

Breakout was all over for today well before your post.


----------



## slimtrader (9 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

on the up with good volume...


----------



## jet-r (9 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

Greetings all,  I am new here.

Has anyone watched the volume with DYL? It has reached 1.7M this afternoon. The price hasnt advanced much even with a huge volume like this.

What would these signs indicate?


----------



## Ann (9 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

Sorry Jet-r,

Rarely look at volume except for hindsight research. 

Here is a chart with a few thoughts


----------



## bullmarket (9 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

Hi jet-r



			
				jet-r said:
			
		

> Greetings all,  I am new here.
> 
> Has anyone watched the volume with DYL? It has reached 1.7M this afternoon. The price hasnt advanced much even with a huge volume like this.
> 
> What would these signs indicate?




Just speaking generally and not referring to DYL specifically since I don't follow it, much larger than average daily vols without any significant price movement up or down suggests to me that there are just as many keen sellers in the market as there are buyers for whatever reason.

I would try to not get too carried away or excited by the large vols until it becomes clearer on whether the buyers or sellers will win out, unless you want to take a punt on a day trade or very short term trade on the volume momentum.

I see there was strong resistance in the 10-12c range in early Dec, so I'd be wary of that if buying now.

cheers and hth 

bullmarket


----------



## jet-r (9 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

thanks Bullmarket & Ann for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## slimtrader (12 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

hi ann,

looks like DYL has now broken through 200dEMA, although at resistance of 11. will be interesting to see if continue on up for next stop 15, then 20.

Anyway, a cool 20% since first breakout.


----------



## TheAnalyst (12 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*



			
				slimtrader said:
			
		

> DYL good candidate for breakout on reasonable volume today. Keep a watchout.
> 
> Can anybody tell me how I get a chart copied into this post (generated one with IC)
> 
> thanks




When you open up a chart right click the mouse over the chart and the left click save it to "my pictures"

Go into your picture file and bring up the chart as a picture.

Then right click over the picture and then left click "edit"

Once you are in the picture editor..click on the image tab and then click on "stretch & skew"

Go to the boxes that have 100 in them and change them so the number is 90 for horizontal and 65 for vertical

Then go to file and click save as and that will be saved to you pictures.

Then u can have a successful upload to the forum


----------



## jet-r (12 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

Hi Slimtrader.

How come you are comparing a MA of 200 days to a 22 MA. I understand that this is a volatile stock but is 200 vs 22 an overkill? 

btw, im a newbie to charting, please lecture me


----------



## jian (13 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

dyl holding well.
 it seems oversea buyers are taking the stake of aussie yellowcake stocks


----------



## laurie (13 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*



			
				jian said:
			
		

> dyl holding well.
> it seems oversea buyers are taking the stake of aussie yellowcake stocks




*C H I N A*.......


----------



## slimtrader (13 January 2006)

*Re: DYL - close to breakout?*

hi jet-r,

i am a short term trader thus the 22dEMA (approx one months trading days), which I use (in conjunction with other indicators to look for short term trend reversal.

200dEMA is good measure for longer term bullish/bearish sentiment, ie share trade above/below the line.

......just my view.....


----------



## jemma (28 May 2006)

*Deep yellow*

Anyone following this one?

Directors keep buying large parcels on market, good sign. 

Anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## sarahmeehan3 (28 May 2006)

Yes, I have been monitoring this one. 

I bought in on May 23, when my indicators said buy.

One of my criteria for buying is monitoring directors trades and checking it against my indicators and also to see if the company has issued options. This is where you can really make money.

For example look at FXR. I could have bought FXR on March 29 when my indicators said so after directors had bought in large parcels, however I opt to but FXROA and tripled the money.

Is there a risk. Yes. However I believe risk can be minimised by using direc tors trades.

DYL you will need to keep an eye on it as I believe it is a stock that may tend to go up and down for some time to come. Still buy low and sell high.

Regards

Sarah


----------



## samsterchan (7 July 2006)

*Deep Yellow - uranium stock*

Take a look at where Deep Yellow is heading.

Solid gains today, especially in the last 10 mins or so.

I reckon a market sensitive announcement is imminent regarding some findings.

Expect this to go up to 18 cents next week, the way it is travelling !


----------



## samsterchan (12 July 2006)

*DYL - Deep Yellow Resouces URANIUM*

All you uranium junkies.....DYL has been on an upward trend the past 2 days.

Has been holding around 15 cents. Would be great when this goes back up to around the 18 cents mark 2 months ago.

*Drilling results from its 100% owned NAPPERBY tenement will be crucial to this ! 
Check out the following link, for an unbiased view...... * 

http://uranium.stocks.4uonline.biz/mining_stocks_au/uranium/DYL.html


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2006)

Just can't break the .15c ceiling.


----------



## noirua (24 July 2006)

Deep Yellow Limited appear to be an interesting, speculative and pure Uranium play with plenty of cash and a large prospective land bank available to them.

This radio report starts with a certain uncertainty about all those holes being drilled, 60 drilled and 180 more to be drilled, but gets better a few more minutes down the line.
" Further Positive Assay Results in Northern Territory ": http://brr.com.au/event/DYL/871/12664


----------



## Phoenix (19 August 2006)

Now might be a good time to get DYL. What are your thoughts.


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

I have been in this for months waiting for breakout. What patterns are you suggesting here, is it saucer bottom???

They have results overdue by 2 weeks, should be this week, if we break 16, we are heading to all time high.

If it breaks 13, it is going to 10 again, but I dont think this will happen.

Your thoughts???


----------



## Sean K (19 August 2006)

Agree with .16 but think .12 is the critical down support. 

Looks good for a break up I reckon.


----------



## jemma (19 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Agree with .16 but think .12 is the critical down support.
> 
> Looks good for a break up I reckon.




Why Kennas does it look good for a break up??


----------



## JustaReader (19 August 2006)

My chart sayd DYL headed south.  Candlesticks look ugly with Dark cloud cover. Volumes have thinned out as well. Could well head back to 10 cts range in the coming week. Need some BIG news to move this baby. After all that director buying the sp is not able to move forward strongly.

BYG


----------



## jemma (20 August 2006)

JustaReader said:
			
		

> My chart sayd DYL headed south.  Candlesticks look ugly with Dark cloud cover. Volumes have thinned out as well. Could well head back to 10 cts range in the coming week. Need some BIG news to move this baby. After all that director buying the sp is not able to move forward strongly.
> 
> BYG




Very differing views on this one????

I think you will find an announcement this week, dont know it will be enough to break 16 cents though. If it cannot, then i will head back down to 10 again.


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Why Kennas does it look good for a break up??




By the chart above it just looks to be generaly trending up from a low of $0.02 a year and a half ago. Now staying above 200d ma, and just hitting the bottom of B band which should see it move to the upper level which is about $0.16. Pretty sketchy though.

Agree you could see this as slightly negative with the recent highs getting lower. No short term trend really. 

As with all uranium plays though, just needs some good news from the government, or to find a radioactive rock on a tenament, and it'll go up.


----------



## jemma (20 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> By the chart above it just looks to be generaly trending up from a low of $0.02 a year and a half ago. Now staying above 200d ma, and just hitting the bottom of B band which should see it move to the upper level which is about $0.16. Pretty sketchy though.
> 
> Agree you could see this as slightly negative with the recent highs getting lower. No short term trend really.
> 
> As with all uranium plays though, just needs some good news from the government, or to find a radioactive rock on a tenament, and it'll go up.




Kennas, next release of Napperby trenching results are overdue by 2 weeks so expect something this week. I dont know if it will be big enough to break 16 cents though. We will see, but yes expect a little bounce from here.


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2006)

Nice change of Avatar Jemma. I've now known you as a vampire and a devil. Interesting choices!

Hopefully they've got the drilling method right at Napperby this time, although the last ann seemed to confirm the mineralisation is there and they are the right track.


----------



## jemma (20 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Nice change of Avatar Jemma. I've now known you as a vampire and a devil. Interesting choices!
> 
> Hopefully they've got the drilling method right at Napperby this time, although the last ann seemed to confirm the mineralisation is there and they are the right track.




You forgot the avatar of the rolling dice!!!

Yes, drilling was slow if you listen to boardroom radio, www.brr.com.au, Dr Leon explain why and that they are speeding it up. Once they prove a resource, this will take off, results also due from Matrix relationship.

Been a long slow ride with this one, very boring!!


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2006)

They've got some strange deal with PDN as well, which is interesting. From their web site:

Paladin Resources Ltd (Paladin) has granted DYL an exclusive licence to use data from the Paladin database (acquired by Paladin from Uranerz) in relation to the Napperby and NE Arunta project areas and surrounding areas within an approximate 50 km radius. *After 5 years, the licence will revert to a non-exclusive royalty free licence in perpetuity*.

Any idea what that means?


----------



## Archinos (21 August 2006)

Don't quote me, but it sounds like the data will be 'open file', free to all interested parties. As for DYL's sampling program, they bit the bullet and are doing it right this time. Also for the shallow nature & type of the resource they're looking at you can't go wrong with trenching. General comment on their tech team, I did postgrad with one of the geos & he's v. competent (and had been working in the region for at least 5 yrs with Normany/NFM - {now Newmont} in the Tanami as a regional exploration manager ie. lots of experience in the region & there's*** loads of U resource lying around the Tanami - Nthn Arunta region). I think they're going places & am a long term holder of them now.


----------



## jemma (21 August 2006)

Archinos said:
			
		

> Don't quote me, but it sounds like the data will be 'open file', free to all interested parties. As for DYL's sampling program, they bit the bullet and are doing it right this time. Also for the shallow nature & type of the resource they're looking at you can't go wrong with trenching. General comment on their tech team, I did postgrad with one of the geos & he's v. competent (and had been working in the region for at least 5 yrs with Normany/NFM - {now Newmont} in the Tanami as a regional exploration manager ie. lots of experience in the region & there's*** loads of U resource lying around the Tanami - Nthn Arunta region). I think they're going places & am a long term holder of them now.




I wish their share price would get a life!! Dead in the water for a long time now, but agree with you on the long term outlook.


----------



## Archinos (21 August 2006)

Jemma
if it is any extra comfort, I'm looking out my window & the weather here in the centre is perfect, so they should be going gang-busters re drilling (although those larger diam hole take a while...). Hoping for them to release news within the next few weeks (probably held up at the labs since every man & his dog is sampling right now). This time of year is always ID Aust projects/companies, accumulate & hold till chrissy anyway.


----------



## Archinos (1 September 2006)

Have any chartists cast an eye over DYL lately. Strange action yesterday when it touched .125, and now .15. Looking good, or is it just the U sector getting some attention today?


----------



## jemma (1 September 2006)

JustaReader said:
			
		

> My chart sayd DYL headed south.  Candlesticks look ugly with Dark cloud cover. Volumes have thinned out as well. Could well head back to 10 cts range in the coming week. Need some BIG news to move this baby. After all that director buying the sp is not able to move forward strongly.
> 
> BYG




Just reader, you are great at charts (NOT) what a joke you and your charts are, next time listen to other who know much more than you.


----------



## IGO4IT (1 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Just reader, you are great at charts (NOT) what a joke you and your charts are, next time listen to other who know much more than you.





Jemma,

I see your chart is looking very promising & it looks like your stock is respecting the uptrend releigiously.

looking good on short term

cheers,


----------



## Phoenix (1 September 2006)

I think there is going to be a good annoucement the volumes are really picking up and the price going up strongly. I bought in today and i'm holding a tight stop loss in case i'm wrong.


----------



## jemma (1 September 2006)

IGO,

Get on this, it will be a winner soon.

Phoenix, dont need a tight stop less on this, it has been drifting for months and agreed a good announement is obviously coming out soon.

If we break 16 cents, lookout!!


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2006)

I'm not going to encourage people to get on this, but you are right Jemma, that a tight stop might not be required. As you say, being drifting for months. Last few days have been positive though. Vol up a little, pos divergence MACD going up. Might be about to break up, but too early to tell. A bit of hype around the past few days on uranium, so that could be the driver.


----------



## jemma (1 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'm not going to encourage people to get on this, but you are right Jemma, that a tight stop might not be required. As you say, being drifting for months. Last few days have been positive though. Vol up a little, pos divergence MACD going up. Might be about to break up, but too early to tell. A bit of hype around the past few days on uranium, so that could be the driver.




Kennas, agreed about the hype especially with AGS going ballistic BUT I know this company and it tends to jump up when news is on the way, so I expect an announcement Monday morning. Kennas, when it breaks that ceiling at 16, it will go for a strong run to approx 28 cents over a few weeks.


----------



## MalteseBull (4 September 2006)

buyers building now,

looks like an upward trend from here


----------



## finnsk (8 September 2006)

Something must be happening somebody bought 15000000 shares at $0.14 this morning.


----------



## hector (8 September 2006)

Yes, I noticed that too! I asked my broker how can such a large order be filled without changing the price either up or down, and was told that it would have been brokered in house (within the same firm).

It seems to me that if it was a large buy for a customer then the broker has sold its other customers too cheaply, and vice versa for a large sell.  

Probably should wait for a break of 16c I suppose...


----------



## jemma (9 September 2006)

Moving averages looking great, expect a break above 16 cents next week.

Chart looking tasty.


----------



## MalteseBull (9 September 2006)

sh*t decent volume on DYL on Fridays finish considering market finishing down..


----------



## Porper (9 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Moving averages looking great, expect a break above 16 cents next week.
> 
> Chart looking tasty.




Jemma,

Which moving average are you using and why are they looking good.Just interested in your reading of this.

Good rise on very high volume is a plus but huge reistance at 0.16 needs to be broken.Really this is just ranging at the moment.


----------



## hector (9 September 2006)

Hi Jemma,

Looks like my avatar just saw yours and doesn't want to get toasted!

Jumped on yesterday at 14.5c which is pre-empting an upward action, but I think you are more optomistic than I. The chart doesn't get my tastebuds going just yet. Happy to be in, and hoping...

Cheers.



PS.  My default title doesn't appear, do you know how to set it?


----------



## jemma (9 September 2006)

Look at the big fat white candle staring you in the face.

Early next week will break 16 cents IMO, looks like some big news may be on the way.


----------



## jemma (9 September 2006)

finnsk said:
			
		

> Something must be happening somebody bought 15000000 shares at $0.14 this morning.




No-one spends 2,175,000 unless they know a big event is coming which will change the fundamental value of the company. Wonder if PDN are involved??

They own part of their mining database and Dr Leon was on their board when PDN started and is still connected. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Porper (9 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Moving averages looking great, expect a break above 16 cents next week.
> 
> Chart looking tasty.





You seem to be avoiding the question I asked regarding your post about "moving averages looking good".

The big white candle means sweet F.A on it's own.What about the 2 big red candles that form the double top ?

As to the big buyer, well all I can say is there were obviously big sellers.

It may well go above 0.16 as you say but you still haven't given a reason why and appear to be ramping it


----------



## jemma (9 September 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> You seem to be avoiding the question I asked regarding your post about "moving averages looking good".
> 
> The big white candle means sweet F.A on it's own.What about the 2 big red candles that form the double top ?
> 
> ...




Porper,

MACD Formula
Advertisement 


The most popular formula for the "standard" MACD is the difference between a security's 26-day and 12-day exponential moving averages. This is the formula that is used in many popular technical analysis programs, and quoted in most technical analysis books on the subject. Using shorter moving averages will produce a quicker, more responsive indicator, while using longer moving averages will produce a slower indicator, less prone to whipsaws.  

Of the two moving averages that make up MACD, the 12-day EMA is the faster and the 26-day EMA is the slower. Closing prices are used to form the moving averages. Usually, a 9-day EMA of MACD is plotted along side to act as a trigger line. A bullish crossover occurs when MACD moves above its 9-day EMA and a bearish crossover occurs when MACD moves below its 9-day EMA. 

This has happened with DYL and is a sure thing it will rise this week.

Porper get on or miss out your call.


----------



## Porper (10 September 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Porper,
> 
> MACD Formula
> Advertisement
> ...




Thanks for the answer although I didn't quite mean I wanted a lesson in MACD.The crossover actually occurred over a week ago, where if you look the high that day is the same as the high on Friday.

There is some positives I admit, but 0.16 needs to be broken on good volume for me to get interested.

Also nothing is a certainty, so when you make comments like "It is a sure thing it will rise next week" just think about how some newbie may get sucked in .Hope it goes up for you.


----------



## jemma (10 September 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answer although I didn't quite mean I wanted a lesson in MACD.The crossover actually occurred over a week ago, where if you look the high that day is the same as the high on Friday.
> 
> There is some positives I admit, but 0.16 needs to be broken on good volume for me to get interested.
> 
> Also nothing is a certainty, so when you make comments like "It is a sure thing it will rise next week" just think about how some newbie may get sucked in .Hope it goes up for you.




No worries Porper, didn't mean to activate anyone's trade account.

Come take the ride with me, its all good with yellow mellow.


----------



## powerkoala (14 September 2006)

Anybody know why this SP not even move where there are lot of good news?
looks like 15c is the resistance and it wont budge.


----------



## 56gsa (17 September 2006)

powerkoala
chart suggests certainly looks set to go doesn't it?  ann on 14-sept on drilling continues to confirmed the extensive deposit which is apparently 14 x 4 km and seems to be very shallow depth...


----------



## Porper (17 September 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> powerkoala
> chart suggests certainly looks set to go doesn't it?





This one was ramped last week and was a "sure thing" then.Didn't quite materialise.I wish people would back up their statements.If the chart looks good, please enlighten me as to why.It is ranging, simple as that.

Of course if there is a big announcement about a find, they will go up, like any stock.Otherwise, sideways or down slowly looks the way.


----------



## barney (17 September 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> This one was ramped last week and was a "sure thing" then.Didn't quite materialise.I wish people would back up their statements.If the chart looks good, please enlighten me as to why.It is ranging, simple as that.
> 
> Of course if there is a big announcement about a find, they will go up, like any stock.Otherwise, sideways or down slowly looks the way.




I have no vested interest in DYL, but like to study charts looking for reversals etc.  I have to agree with Porper on this one.  If they get news anything can happen, but with no news, the candlestick pattern looks like a cross between "three inside and three outside ladies")  The rate of change, MACD and the directional movement system are all "standing still".  The only thing that imo may lead to a reversal on a chart like this is,  that if the stochastic (which is very low atm) starts an upward movement. This might turn the candlesticks into a "concealing baby swallow" which could indicate a reversal.........but imo , without news the sp will bounce around between .14 and .145 

PS I hope I am totally wrong and the sp goes to 20 cents again for those that hold;  but I just like to give my opinion cause when I get it wrong I learn something   All the best.

PPS Porper, that CSR chart I was trying to "pre"-predict, did actually reverse a day or so later...........I might have got lucky, but I had a feeling it might.....


----------



## Porper (17 September 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> PPS Porper, that CSR chart I was trying to "pre"-predict, did actually reverse a day or so later...........I might have got lucky, but I had a feeling it might.....




I should post this on the CSR thread, but anyway.............

Barney,

Be careful that CSR doesn't bounce off the old channel which is around 3.10 as this could now be new resistance, (as it was old support).Also, look at the volume as it broke this reistance, and also volume on the bounce.Not to say it won't go back up, but I would have a tight stop on any rejection through old support/new resistance.

Never heard of three inside and three outside ladies, presume these are candlestick patterns.


----------



## Alfredbra (17 September 2006)

so much for the break above 16


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2006)

There might be a good trading opportunity with this stock if watched closely. 

I agree that $0.16/0.17 is critical resistance and if it pushes through should be looking at $0.20. Oversold on stochastics so perhaps a good entry point even now.

I'm holding long term though. Bought at $0.14.


----------



## barney (19 September 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> Never heard of three inside and three outside ladies, presume these are candlestick patterns.




Just a correction on my behalf; I wrote that previous  post at 12.40 pm. Must have been tired or wasn't wearing my glasses!!   You are right Porper...There is no such thing as three inside or outside "ladies"  The candlesticks are simply "three inside up" or "three outside up"..............man I gotta get my eyes checked.......or get some sleep........


----------



## MalteseBull (19 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> There might be a good trading opportunity with this stock if watched closely.
> 
> I agree that $0.16/0.17 is critical resistance and if it pushes through should be looking at $0.20. Oversold on stochastics so perhaps a good entry point even now.
> 
> I'm holding long term though. Bought at $0.14.



likewise
but it isn't doing anything... just moving sideways..
when can we expect it to run?


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> likewise
> but it isn't doing anything... just moving sideways..
> when can we expect it to run?




The highs are still getting lower and the lows choppy/sideways. Needs _great_ news to spike. 

Frustrating....


----------



## MalteseBull (19 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> The highs are still getting lower and the lows choppy/sideways. Needs _great_ news to spike.
> 
> Frustrating....



i am so tempted to sell at a loss!


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> i am so tempted to sell at a loss!




It's sure to go up 20% then! LOL.

All depends on what else you're planning MB. Is there something else that you could buy that will go up and cover the losses you may incur with selling DYL now? That's the question. Most of us hang on to these stocks out of emotion thinking that they will come good one day, when if we had have sold out and pumped the cash into something more prospective we'd be better off. Maybe. Then, there's the 'Realists' of the world who buy one day and sell in 50 years time, and the sp may have gone up a bit......So, depends on your long term plan and cash on hand to invest elsewhere in potentially better things....


----------



## Sean K (23 September 2006)

I'm still holding. It's actually in one of it's dips that has regularly occurred over the past 6 months. The pattern is compelling actually. Ranging between $0.12 and $0.15, now at the bottom of the range. I don't have much of this, just hoping it's a potential multibagger with a decent find in highly prespective tenament.


----------



## samsterchan (5 October 2006)

*DYL - this stock will go up !*

Deep Yellow fans....keep the faith !

http://www.abc.net.au/rural/nt/content/2006/s1742073.htm
http://www.abc.net.au/rural/nt/content/2006/s1686984.htm

These 2 links are a few weeks old, but it basically sums up Deep Yellow's current situation.

Other useful links :

http://www.deepyellow.com.au/images/projects.jpg
http://www.deepyellow.com.au/news/presentations.html

This stock is just waiting to break out of it's current lows of around 13 to 13.5 cents. I bought some time ago at 15 cents and am holding firm - I strongly believe that this stock will sky rocket.

It has sound management, strong ties to Paladin, good cash reserves......and most importanty, all or almost all the tenements are 100% or more than 90% owned.

Last chance to buy in at these lows, then sit back and watch this stock shoot upwards !!!!


----------



## jemma (5 October 2006)

Its having another advance towards 15 and then 16 resistance.


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2006)

Yep, on volume. Maybe this is the time it jumps out of the channel?


----------



## jemma (5 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yep, on volume. Maybe this is the time it jumps out of the channel?




If it breaks 15 then 16 we have breakout. Needs 2-3 days of 10 mill plus volume first IMO.


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> If it breaks 15 then 16 we have breakout. Needs 2-3 days of 10 mill plus volume first IMO.




Yep, I have my breakout set at over $0.16 on volume. I'm thinking of toping up under $0.15. Looks to have the potential to go either way, but with U spot just going up and up, and Labor policy - yada yada - sentiment should change on the upside. IMO.

I only have a few of these.


----------



## jemma (5 October 2006)

kennas, this is looking great to breakout. Tomorrow another day of big volume coming, must be big news on the way.


----------



## jemma (7 October 2006)

Kennas,  I don't think you understand DYL as a company or have researched them enough. In NT, Napperby results are 2 weeks away and that is their final results for this project which will make them JORC.

They also have the 2nd largetst tenement holdings in this country and are beginning drilling in SA in 2 weeks also.

Plus there is a mystery bag brewing behind the scenes called overseas takeover coming. Why do you think the directors bought so many shares on market and hold 50% OF THE COMPANY.


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Kennas,  I don't think you understand DYL as a company or have researched them enough. In NT, Napperby results are 2 weeks away and that is their final results for this project which will make them JORC.
> 
> They also have the 2nd largetst tenement holdings in this country and are beginning drilling in SA in 2 weeks also.
> 
> Plus there is a mystery bag brewing behind the scenes called overseas takeover coming. Why do you think the directors bought so many shares on market and hold 50% OF THE COMPANY.




You're right Jemma. I haven't studied them enough. Best I run away and do more research. Cheers.


----------



## arlee123 (7 October 2006)

have a question .... i checked ASX and about 5 years ago, at one particular point, DYL was trading at about $6 per share..then it suddenly dropped to $0.20...any idea why sudden drop in price ?


----------



## jemma (7 October 2006)

arlee123 said:
			
		

> have a question .... i checked ASX and about 5 years ago, at one particular point, DYL was trading at about $6 per share..then it suddenly dropped to $0.20...any idea why sudden drop in price ?




It used to be a tech stock at $6 and then was reconstructed into Deep Yellow as a U company by Ascent Capital.


----------



## jemma (8 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You're right Jemma. I haven't studied them enough. Best I run away and do more research. Cheers.




Kennas, read their annual report all the info is there. They 100% own more than 10 tenements. Napperby is Jorc within a month which means it will be re-rated instantly. It is happening now if you look at the trading activity. Large buy orders take out whole lines while many small traders caught are selling.

It is having another crack at breaking 15 resistance and 16. Next week it may just do it, has had a monster consolidation period.

Cheers.


----------



## powerkoala (9 October 2006)

been holding tis for a while...
funny thing is.. whenever good news come, sp down instead of flying high...
any idea why ?


----------



## jemma (9 October 2006)

JORC compliant very soon as per their ann.
Soon it will fly.


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

Napperby drilling complete. Still a while off for JORC though. Not sure where you got your time frame from Jemma. Company has given no date. 

Traded at $0.155 this morning. The first time it has made a higher high since it peaked at $0.20. Good sign.


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> JORC compliant very soon as per their ann.
> Soon it will fly.



 Jemma, 

Your very bullish on this one, as most of the posts seem to be yours...????

You must be holding a TON...


----------



## powerkoala (9 October 2006)

if drilling is complete, jorc will make it better, then this will make a buying opportunity rite?
why ppl keep selling at low price then ???


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> Your very bullish on this one, as most of the posts seem to be yours...????
> 
> You must be holding a TON...




Jemma has apparantly sold all of her holdings in EXT (millions of shares, unknown costs) and put it *all * into DYL.


----------



## powerkoala (9 October 2006)

that's explain why EXT is down a lot and DYL is up 
thanks Jemma


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> if drilling is complete, jorc will make it better, then this will make a buying opportunity rite?
> why ppl keep selling at low price then ???




Depends on what the JORC resource is Koala. Mightn't be much at all. 

We need an expert to look at all those drill results and tel us if the figures look promising or not. The company didn't seem to be ramping them up too much. Not even a standard 'pleased to announce' statement.


----------



## jemma (9 October 2006)

I have a small holding of 2.3 million shares.

Maybe I pushed it up!!

I still think this can breakout, but they continually keep selling it at 15 cents, and I don't know why???

Someone has been soaking this besides me for a while.

Needs continual volume every day to break out.


----------



## powerkoala (10 October 2006)

break 15.5 resistance
now 16 left...
be prepare for another hike


----------



## jemma (10 October 2006)

If it breaks 16, then we are home. All the way to the bank very soon.


----------



## powerkoala (10 October 2006)

seems seller wont give up 16c resistance
even though just now someone bought 1m ..
do you think it will break today?


----------



## jemma (10 October 2006)

Expect that 16 cent resistance to be very stubborn as it has held it back at that level for 5 months now.

Won't matter, it will break that today and once it does, it will become support for the future. This thing is being soaked continually.

Not long to go now, needs another 3-4 million through at 16 cents yet though, koala bear.


----------



## powerkoala (10 October 2006)

oh, i wont like to be a bear... koala bulls sound nicer though


----------



## powerkoala (10 October 2006)

ha ha... now 16,5 c 
run away like a bulls ......
charge... :


----------



## jemma (10 October 2006)

HA HA HA, koala we are home.

This will run bigtime now. Goodnight.


----------



## dj_420 (10 October 2006)

do you hold any other stocks jemma?

just curious, if you hold 2.3 million in share thats around $345 000 in *one*
company. i dont know about you but that IMO is *slightly* risky business. do you hold any money in other uranium stocks??


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2006)

Very positive move on good recent volume. Out of that trading range. Perhaps. The day isn't over yet.


----------



## powerkoala (10 October 2006)

jemma, been holding tis til 6 month now 
if not home, i won't let it go easily....


----------



## dj_420 (10 October 2006)

not criticising jemma just curious as that is a rather large holding. cheers

i personally think DYL is looking good anyways


----------



## jemma (10 October 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> do you hold any other stocks jemma?
> 
> just curious, if you hold 2.3 million in share thats around $345 000 in *one*
> company. i dont know about you but that IMO is *slightly* risky business. do you hold any money in other uranium stocks??




Cathers, this is my only U holding and yes it is risky, but it is not borrowed money so if I lose it won't kill me as per my loss with EXT.

BUT if I win, will win big, I want to retire by age 40 so if DYL does get to 50, I will retire.

I know its a gamble, but one I am willing to accept at all costs.


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

Just be aware that Jemma use to talk up EXT before moving to this stock . I would probably recommend not to listen to her


----------



## jemma (10 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Just be aware that Jemma use to talk up EXT before moving to this stock . I would probably recommend not to listen to her




Unfair Fab, if you don't want to buy, go to another U stock.

My small holding doesn't affect it, 15 million volume in one day today.


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

Not really unfair. I just think people need to be warned. What is unfair is misleading people by trying to get them to buy stocks so they push the stock up for other benefits.
I am hoping that this forum is use to give geniune advise which will help us all making some good profits.
My experience of your posts on EXT has not been good so far and that is why I felt I needed to warn other users.


----------



## Porper (10 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Not really unfair. I just think people need to be warned. What is unfair is misleading people by trying to get them to buy stocks so they push the stock up for other benefits.
> I am hoping that this forum is use to give geniune advise which will help us all making some good profits.
> My experience of your posts on EXT has not been good so far and that is why I felt I needed to warn other users.




Don't let it get to you Fab.

How much you believe on any forum is up to you, but as ASF grows, you will get more rampers etc, just the law of averages.

You get to know the good from the bad.Take heart in the fact that all the rumour spreaders and rampers can only make money when anybody and their monkey can.When the going gets tough, they will disappear as quickly as they came.

DYL has been ramped for a while, not to say it won't go up, but long term, people that trade listening to this rubbish will trade their way to being bankrupt soon enough.

Unfortunately some unscrupulous people can make money in a low cap stock getting all the suckers that will listen to buy.

Be careful.


----------



## Alfredbra (10 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Not really unfair. I just think people need to be warned. What is unfair is misleading people by trying to get them to buy stocks so they push the stock up for other benefits.
> I am hoping that this forum is use to give geniune advise which will help us all making some good profits.
> My experience of your posts on EXT has not been good so far and that is why I felt I needed to warn other users.




you have a good point my friend.. Jemma you stated previously in this thread that DYL would break 16c however it did not even reach 16c. You have stated once again that it will break 16c today in which you are correct. You seem overly confident that this will be on a run now so for your sake i hope you are right because if not alot of credit will be lost for you from the people of this forum. You were well wrong with EXT for someone who shown to know the stock and the company extremely well. goodluck with this one jemma and i hope you make a killing


----------



## Casual_Investor (11 October 2006)

hahah why thank Jemma?? Jemma credibility SEVERELY diminished when she was HIGHLY ramping EXT a while back. She even had her own little support group going.. mainly IGO. Now that shes dumped shes doing the same thing to DYL. Seriously.. anyone who buys stocks based on what Jemma says alone would have to be severly retarded. 

Jemma... now that you dont hold EXT... whats your say on. Still gonna drop like a knife? hahah

And also.. just before she dumped EXT, she was STILL ramping it.


----------



## johnmwu3 (11 October 2006)

Hi, Jemma,
EXT can't be going up without your holding, I hold it, so I urgently want you to come back to EXT-- our  old friend.
You can't discard a good friend as this.
Cheers,
John3


----------



## powerkoala (11 October 2006)

now, trading halt ?  
what the reason tis time ?


----------



## petee (11 October 2006)

hehe check my posts on EXT..i was the one who started to say to Jemma not to ramp a stock without an educated opinion and i was called a worm..i was right and now look..DYL in pre open and now its a 50/50 whether its a good or bad announcement..sellers are there at low but will see..either Jemma gets to her paradise island or she sets up shop in squatters paradise tondo manila..either way just do ur own research and remember..investing in DYL u have to take the good with the bad..dont listen to rampers..they just trying to feather their own nests at others expense and in Jemmas case she lost out as she was saying to all she bought millions EXT at over 9 and dumped at 7..thats a considerable loss for someone so positive on EXT..if i were her i would have stayed in


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> now, trading halt ?
> what the reason tis time ?




I think it will be good news due to the volume and price gains. No where near a position to provide JORC on Napperby. Maybe they've acquired other tenaments, or M/A activity? Anyone else in a halt?


----------



## petee (11 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I think it will be good news due to the volume and price gains. No where near a position to provide JORC on Napperby. Maybe they've acquired other tenaments, or M/A activity? Anyone else in a halt?



LOL hope its good news for Jemmas sake otherwise she will need to find another stock forum : ..in any case nothing anyone can do now as its in trading halt and if its bad news then a tumble is on the cards...my feeling is its gonna drop as many got out in last few days tho one can argue many got in too hehee


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> LOL hope its good news for Jemmas sake otherwise she will need to find another stock forum : ..in any case nothing anyone can do now as its in trading halt and if its bad news then a tumble is on the cards...my feeling is its gonna drop as many got out in last few days tho one can argue many got in too hehee





Well, Petee, my    are on good news.    I'll send you the    in the mail if it's bad. Oh, maybe I should send them to Jemma.


----------



## petee (11 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well, Petee, my    are on good news.    I'll send you the    in the mail if it's bad. Oh, maybe I should send them to Jemma.



Kennas send the  to Jemma..she will be needing it after the horror announcement on friday


----------



## powerkoala (11 October 2006)

haha, don't be to mean to jemma guys.
we are all here to make profits, not enemies.
just wait and see what friday will tell us, ok ?
peace


----------



## x2rider (11 October 2006)

hi folks . 
 Just jumped on this stock the other day and a trading halt today . I hope to hell it's not a capital raising . This would make the fourth trading halt capital raising in a row for me  . And I am sick of taking the hits 

Cheers martin


----------



## hector (11 October 2006)

Had a look on boardroomradio.com and DYL have a spot booked for a netcast(?) on friday to discuss the Napperby results. So, hoping not a capital raising. Good luck to all that hold!


----------



## Beethoven (11 October 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> haha, don't be to mean to jemma guys.
> we are all here to make profits, not enemies.
> just wait and see what friday will tell us, ok ?
> peace




lol kind of reminds me of the primary school days where the guys pick on the girls


----------



## jemma (11 October 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> hi folks .
> Just jumped on this stock the other day and a trading halt today . I hope to hell it's not a capital raising . This would make the fourth trading halt capital raising in a row for me  . And I am sick of taking the hits
> 
> Cheers martin




How can it be a capital raising they have 14 mill in the bank.

No that's not it. Also petee if you were watching the very large buy order going through in the last weeks, you would know its good news coming.

My guess is takeover.


----------



## Alfredbra (11 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> How can it be a capital raising they have 14 mill in the bank.
> 
> No that's not it. Also petee if you were watching the very large buy order going through in the last weeks, you would know its good news coming.
> 
> My guess is takeover.




will laugh so hard if its a placement, hope its good news


----------



## aobed (11 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> How can it be a capital raising they have 14 mill in the bank.
> 
> No that's not it. Also petee if you were watching the very large buy order going through in the last weeks, you would know its good news coming.
> 
> My guess is takeover.




Jemma.. I've read with interest (and amusement) your posts on EXT.  I suspect you could sell a seat on the sinking titanic as a good buying opportunity.

However I hope you are right on this one.


----------



## petee (11 October 2006)

looks like a placement and restructure of capital..certainly not takeover..we can all speculate but friday will show either good bad or otherwise..hang in their guys as thats all u can do..looon the bright side..until friday at least Jemma will only throw positive comments or ramps in to keep u guys from biting those fingernails to the elbows


----------



## Alfredbra (11 October 2006)

i hope so badly that its good news for DYL and share holders. I like reading Jemmas posts. But then again, if this is a placement I will laugh so so hard. Will have to wait and see. Goodluck jemma time to regain you credibility!


----------



## Alfredbra (11 October 2006)

lets have a vote. Placement or takeover :


----------



## petee (11 October 2006)

oh and while i put my    worth in...at least Jemma has what it takes to risk a large sum(in excess of 300k) on stocks like EXT and DYL..if any of us did that sure we would ramp or hope that it makes money for us..right or wrong she puts her money where her mouth is..ive bagged Jemma about her ramping and even she took a loss from EXT, i admire the "balls" on this woman..im also a risk taker and noone really gets anywhere without taking a risk..good luck to u Jemma


----------



## laurie (11 October 2006)

What about a JORC!   

cheers laurie


----------



## mmmmining (12 October 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> What about a JORC!
> 
> cheers laurie





My analysis is SXR.TO is bidding for DYL! I sold all my DYL on Tuesday, bit of bad luck. For these who still have it, you may congratulate each other in a couple of days!


----------



## pacer (12 October 2006)

Petee...if you believe half of what you hear, here, you're a bigger fool than I thought....and bigger than I was......alot of these guys are in it for 20k max and not 200k......alot of liars and people pumpin themseves up......BEWARE!!!!!!.........I never lie....honest....HEHE....you'll never Know for sure......Short STO!!!!


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

It could be something to do with Tanami Golds uranium tenaments which DYL bought out last FY. They were due to deliver their mining proposals in Sep/Oct this year. This has not been ann yet as far as I can tell. Must be due??


----------



## jemma (12 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> It could be something to do with Tanami Golds uranium tenaments which DYL bought out last FY. They were due to deliver their mining proposals in Sep/Oct this year. This has not been ann yet as far as I can tell. Must be due??




Does this warrant a trading halt Kennas????? Is it big enough to change the company in a subtantial way??


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Does this warrant a trading halt Kennas????? Is it big enough to change the company in a subtantial way??




Maybe not.....so.....Placement?......They had about $17mil in the bank at end FY which was supposed to get them through to JORC at least I think........takeover?......would have been advised if this was the reason I reckon.......Native Title claims on tenaments?   ...........They do have a few notices to the Land Councils out waiting for approval......perhaps that?


----------



## powerkoala (13 October 2006)

news out...
merger to secure bla bla bla...
read it yourself 
how tis will affect the market now....


----------



## juddy (13 October 2006)

that'll take a while to digest.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

Dilution of the company but the resources they are acquiring look pretty good, but prospective, not in the bag. 18,000tn U3O8 total, plus highly prospective tenaments near LH. Becomes a little more speccie IMO, but the market might think this is an exciting move and have the potential to turn DYL into a major player......so, my best guess, is


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

PS, I think this will bolt early. Maybe $0.20.


----------



## sleeper88 (13 October 2006)

opened @ 17.5c


----------



## powerkoala (13 October 2006)

too many profit taker
bring sp down to 16.5c again
hm...


----------



## chris1983 (13 October 2006)

Some people dont like the dilution factor.  I'm going to read heavily into these now.  Thats a excellent addition to their existing portfolio.


----------



## jemma (13 October 2006)

It will take a while before it all sinks in, but tonnage estimates look great.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

I had a sell in at $0.19 and missed out.....  

As many would have noticed however, I am long term uranium bull nut. So, happy to hold these long term too.....

And yes, the new company will have great long term potential from what I see in the ann.


----------



## powerkoala (13 October 2006)

don't think it will pass 19c mark today
maybe next week, after all day trader out   
anyway it's a good prospect for long term though


----------



## jemma (13 October 2006)

It will pas 19 just will take another few weeks to do it. Slowly but surely here.


----------



## jemma (13 October 2006)

A suckers sell off this morning, massive buying support now.


----------



## powerkoala (13 October 2006)

jemma, maybe you should buy another millions
to show those sucker


----------



## dingos (13 October 2006)

I dont reckon the news is all that good 12c placement 13.5c for a whole pile of shares means at i dont see it holding at 16.5c.


----------



## hector (13 October 2006)

Bugger, I raised my stop to 15.5 thinking it had already tested the downside. Just checked out. Bye y'all


----------



## powerkoala (13 October 2006)

wow, rebound ?
looks like buyers are back now.. 
is it jemma buy millions again???


----------



## moses (13 October 2006)

maybe if we all join hands with Jemma and start pumping hard enough we could ramp deep yellow into the deep blue sky...  

It does look like a good strategic move by DYL, partly because Namibia short circuits export restrictions. But what impact is this likely to have on the likelihood of a takeover, and the short term price?


----------



## powerkoala (13 October 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> maybe if we all join hands with Jemma and start pumping hard enough we could ramp deep yellow into the deep blue sky...
> 
> It does look like a good strategic move by DYL, partly because Namibia short circuits export restrictions. But what impact is this likely to have on the likelihood of a takeover, and the short term price?




join hands? sounds good to me...
but we will need around 500k just to pump into 20c  :


----------



## powerkoala (13 October 2006)

any idea when the jorc estimation will be announced ?
guess that's the only way to make this stock break the resistance.


----------



## jemma (13 October 2006)

IMO one-two months.

Don't sweat it koala bear, it will fly just be patient.


----------



## petee (13 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> IMO one-two months.
> 
> Don't sweat it koala bear, it will fly just be patient.



Jemma here u go again with ur speculating ramping and just as u were wrong with EXT u will most probably be wrong now as this announcement isnt good ..look at the placement price to is it again dare i say it mayb more "sofisticated " investors..just dont ramp as im sure there r many poor suckers here who listened to ur"fly"EXT and have been badly burnt by ur over enthusiastic efforts to get to ur paradise island in the south of venezuala or south of manila..relax and see what the market does or else am sure ppl here will get sick of u


----------



## juddy (13 October 2006)

surprised no one has mentioned the $500k (on-market) director buy announced this afternoon.


----------



## jemma (13 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> Jemma here u go again with ur speculating ramping and just as u were wrong with EXT u will most probably be wrong now as this announcement isnt good ..look at the placement price to is it again dare i say it mayb more "sofisticated " investors..just dont ramp as im sure there r many poor suckers here who listened to ur"fly"EXT and have been badly burnt by ur over enthusiastic efforts to get to ur paradise island in the south of venezuala or south of manila..relax and see what the market does or else am sure ppl here will get sick of u




I am past sick of you Petee Bird, fly away.


----------



## jemma (14 October 2006)

Monday will be the key if this is going higher.

Kennas, if it breaks 18 cents and holds, we are away, what do you think chart wise, a large distribution day on Friday.


----------



## Fab (14 October 2006)

Petee,

Let me agree with you on Jemma's posting on this site. I think as well she is a nuisance and keep on ramping stocks that she has probably just bought.
I followed her comment on EXT and they were very similar to the ones here.


----------



## x2rider (14 October 2006)

hi folks 
 Did anyone listen to the interveiw thing on the the net the other day . I missed it . 
 Was there anything new in it or was it just explaining what the market already knows 

 Cheers Martin


----------



## jemma (14 October 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> hi folks
> Did anyone listen to the interveiw thing on the the net the other day . I missed it .
> Was there anything new in it or was it just explaining what the market already knows
> 
> Cheers Martin




They explained the news, but also stated they started drilling today on the SA tenemenets for high grade interceptions.


----------



## petee (16 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Petee,
> 
> Let me agree with you on Jemma's posting on this site. I think as well she is a nuisance and keep on ramping stocks that she has probably just bought.
> I followed her comment on EXT and they were very similar to the ones here.



thats exactly it fAB..she ramps until the stock has failed miserably..then she sells out and rubbishes the stock she just sold(ie EXT),now she has bought millions of DYL and with a desperate attempt to get her losses she heavily ramps here..actually is she isnt careful she could be charged hahha


----------



## jemma (16 October 2006)

Petee, it is obvious you dislike me, but let me state it again for you.

Everything I write is my own opinion only so if you disagree that is your opinion as well, if anyone here buys because of my opinions then that is their decision.

Please keep you comments to analysis only as they are a personal attack now and I have reported this to the administrator.


----------



## petee (16 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Petee, it is obvious you dislike me, but let me state it again for you.
> 
> Everything I write is my own opinion only so if you disagree that is your opinion as well, if anyone here buys because of my opinions then that is their decision.
> 
> Please keep you comments to analysis only as they are a personal attack now and I have reported this to the administrator.



you r very much mistaken Jemma in ur analysis of the human mind as u are with ur ramping..i only ever critisise ur personal uneducated ramping..EXT proves that as u sold..secondly u r the one who personally attacked me with names such as some type of beetle..finally im glad u have contacted the administrator as finally they will look into ur ramping and boot u to ur tropical island..the only way u will get there hahaha..lighten up Jemma and U stick to the educated analysis..ur a joke


----------



## Ubull (16 October 2006)

I've been reading for a few days and very little of help apparent.  Isn't there some significance in the fact that the ground is right beside Paladins LH mine and that they are a shareholder in DYL?????


----------



## jemma (16 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> you r very much mistaken Jemma in ur analysis of the human mind as u are with ur ramping..i only ever critisise ur personal uneducated ramping..EXT proves that as u sold..secondly u r the one who personally attacked me with names such as some type of beetle..finally im glad u have contacted the administrator as finally they will look into ur ramping and boot u to ur tropical island..the only way u will get there hahaha..lighten up Jemma and U stick to the educated analysis..ur a joke




I would lighten up if you would, this attacking gets everyone nowhere.

You have not provided any comments of DYL, just attacks on me. Please refrain and stick to useful comments from hereon.

Many thanks petee.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 October 2006)

Lets drop the personal attacks in this thread please or I will start deleting posts.

That said, I will be watching this thread very carefully and posts with no content or that are blatant ramps will be removed. Lets stay on topic and only add new posts when there is some new information or something of interest to add.


----------



## jemma (16 October 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Lets drop the personal attacks in this thread please or I will start deleting posts.
> 
> That said, I will be watching this thread very carefully and posts with no content or that are blatant ramps will be removed. Lets stay on topic and only add new posts when there is some new information or something of interest to add.




Agreed Joe Blow, thanks.


----------



## insider (16 October 2006)

Hey does anyone here know when the next drilling announcement will be out roughly... new to the stock bought at 15 cents... How much can we expect the stock to rise? I believe investing in australian tenements are the way to go... My watchlist contains AGS, MTN, DYL and UXA...


----------



## stockmaster (16 October 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Hey does anyone here know when the next drilling announcement will be out roughly... new to the stock bought at 15 cents... How much can we expect the stock to rise? I believe investing in australian tenements are the way to go... My watchlist contains AGS, MTN, DYL and UXA...





Not exactly sure when the ann is going to be out, but my prediction will be sometime this week, base on the graph and current trade, my prediction for this share is somewhere between 22c - 25c.

Cheers!


----------



## petee (16 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I would lighten up if you would, this attacking gets everyone nowhere.
> 
> You have not provided any comments of DYL, just attacks on me. Please refrain and stick to useful comments from hereon.
> 
> Many thanks petee.



Dear Jemma..sorry for my posts that offended you and i would like to appologise to you..good luck on your trading..cheers Peter


----------



## jemma (16 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> Dear Jemma..sorry for my posts that offended you and i would like to appologise to you..good luck on your trading..cheers Peter




Thanks Petee, all is forgiven, all the best and good fortune for you also.


----------



## barney (16 October 2006)

The world is a much better place when people treat each other with respect .... Well done folks


----------



## powerkoala (16 October 2006)

oh... so lovely....
that's the spirit guys...


----------



## laurie (17 October 2006)

Now if only the USA and North Korea does the same thing we all be happy  : hey Joe send an e-mail to them it may just work   

cheers laurie


----------



## petee (18 October 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Now if only the USA and North Korea does the same thing we all be happy  : hey Joe send an e-mail to them it may just work
> 
> cheers laurie



hmm nothing Joe said..just felt i was being unfair to Jemma as she too is like all of us here who would love to see our shares rise..anyhow how does everyone feel about DYL..any news coming out soon???cheers all


----------



## Alfredbra (19 October 2006)

i can see this hitting back to 15c next week.


----------



## tasmanian (19 October 2006)

Why's that Alfredbra???


----------



## Joe Blow (19 October 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> i can see this hitting back to 15c next week.




Alfredbra, I agree with tasmanian. These sort of statements really need a little more elaboration. Can you please outline your reasons for this view?


----------



## Alfredbra (19 October 2006)

to me it looks like its reached its high around 19c and correction is in place... Volume is dieing down and high volatility which is decreasing.. support at 17c here at where it currently closed at yesterday and today imo not looking so strong. (i am not bad mouthing this stock just my opinion). The run is finished and people are taking profits while they can. what you guys think?


----------



## tasmanian (20 October 2006)

Alfredba, 

To tell you the truth I have no idea.I was just wondering why you thought it was going back to 15c thats all.

I dont hold so dont really care.It has hit 19c once before so you may well be right but id expect abit of support around 16/17c.will just have to wait and see I suppose
thanks for your reasons.


----------



## Alfredbra (20 October 2006)

there is alot of buying going around 17c and buy depth is pretty good. so anything can happen will just have to wait and see! i dont hold either... i have held EXT (mistake) and EVE at the moment which is probably gonna be another bad move, oh i hate uranium so perhaps my hate for it is making me bearish for DYL


----------



## Market Cap (24 October 2006)

It's on the march. Up to 19c.


----------



## Fab (24 October 2006)

PDN on the move to after they bought 7.95% of DYL


----------



## Market Cap (24 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> PDN on the move to after they bought 7.95% of DYL




Guess that is a good sign. DYL's value is vindicated by a major in the industry. Also when PDN was trying to take over another uranimum company it's SP was under pressure. This also indicates that the market approves of PDN's purchase of DYL.


----------



## Fab (24 October 2006)

Market Cap,

That is also how I read  it


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 October 2006)

Won`t get past the blockers building up now. :arsch:


----------



## mmmmining (24 October 2006)

Market Cap said:
			
		

> Guess that is a good sign. DYL's value is vindicated by a major in the industry. Also when PDN was trying to take over another uranimum company it's SP was under pressure. This also indicates that the market approves of PDN's purchase of DYL.




The world most expected new uranium mine, the Cigar Lake in Canada is flooded completely. It will add the uranium shortage in 2008 and beyond. People is betting on the spot and long term uranium price will soar..Of course, all the producer-to-be like PDN, and SXR.TO are benefited most. Also the company with resources, particularly JORC resources are heading higher to less extend, such as ERA, PNN, MTN, OMC, EQN, CMR...included DYL.


----------



## insider (24 October 2006)

All we need is a drilling result!!! PDN went up alot on the announcement of the DYL substantial holding perhaps we can expect DYL to do the same over the next few days... I can't see this company falling lower than 15 cents it's too good now!!! <<< don't take this seriously, it's just an opinion.


----------



## insider (24 October 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> The world most expected new uranium mine, the Cigar Lake in Canada is flooded completely. It will add the uranium shortage in 2008 and beyond. People is betting on the spot and long term uranium price will soar..Of course, all the producer-to-be like PDN, and SXR.TO are benefited most. Also the company with resources, particularly JORC resources are heading higher to less extend, such as ERA, PNN, MTN, OMC, EQN, CMR...included DYL.



 Canada should just resource water to australia... they seem to have lots of it


----------



## jemma (25 October 2006)

Hey fellas, I am not gloating here, but it seems I made a good call.

Next test is 20 cent resistance level so if it breaks this should go for another good run.

My guestimate is it will break it by Friday.

Yesterday was a good accumulation day.

Where is Kennas gone by the way??


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Hey fellas, I am not gloating here, but it seems I made a good call.
> 
> Next test is 20 cent resistance level so if it breaks this should go for another good run.
> 
> ...




Hi Jemma, I have been in Cairns looking at a charter business I was thinking of buying. Got back Monday.

I sold at $0.19 and am assessing what's next for DYL. The PDN move is very interesting. Perhaps they are going to start buying up all the decent explorers in Australia? Wonder how much they will have to pay for all of DYL? 

I have no idea how you keep putting days and dates on when you believe the sp of certain stocks will break through. There are just too many variables for me to ever pluck a date. Except if the company has come out and said they are going to release results, or whatever, on a certain day.


----------



## jemma (25 October 2006)

Mate, get back in, the downside is limited but upside is huge.


----------



## petee (25 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Mate, get back in, the downside is limited but upside is huge.



oh sweetheart..my darling..ramping again


----------



## jemma (25 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> oh sweetheart..my darling..ramping again




Glad to see you are back. LOL


----------



## petee (25 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Glad to see you are back. LOL



hmmm just to help u guys out..serious tho my Jemma,glad u picked DYL over that dog EXT..at least here ur a chance to make some money..good luck Jemma and all the best fortunes for u


----------



## dingos (25 October 2006)

i agree that this could fly if we see the end of the resistance around 19-20 c which there is a whole lotta but if it doesnt get past there and a whole lotta 12c heads come out should see it sink back down methinks. i sold yesterday at 18.5 cause everyone was doing it and i wanted to get my credit card debt back to 4 figures...


----------



## jemma (25 October 2006)

Hello Petee, my friend.

Thanks for your kind words, not a bad call from me hey Kennas.

Kennas, what do you see as the price target. I have 30 cents, from cup and handle pattern that has formed.


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Hello Petee, my friend.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, not a bad call from me hey Kennas.
> 
> Kennas, what do you see as the price target. I have 30 cents, from cup and handle pattern that has formed.




It's a pretty rough old cup and handle, but if you think it is, and this is the break up from the handle, the target would be $0.28 imo.


----------



## dingos (25 October 2006)

**** . 22 i wish i could listen to  my own advice, ima go throw my money down the toilet or maybe buy some more jpr's


----------



## x2rider (25 October 2006)

hey Dingos 

 No one ever got poor taking profit . You can always buy back in . 

Cheers Martin


----------



## jemma (25 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> It's a pretty rough old cup and handle, but if you think it is, and this is the break up from the handle, the target would be $0.28 imo.




Kennas,

That's my target also. I agree. Ta.


----------



## chris1983 (25 October 2006)

So DYL would be worth around 200 million fully diluted once all the shares come onto the market from their recent deal?  They do have uranium in their EPL's but their licenses are huge..they need a deposit in one spot for it to be worth bringing a mine online.

"The merger will proceed by a two tranche acquisition process, under which DYL will pay cash of A$2.58 million and issue up to 174 million DYL shares"

Then they will have a 1:5 non-renounceable entitlement issue at 12c per share, to raise up to approximately A$15 million.  This will be another 125 million shares onto the market.  So all up they will have 926 million shares on the market..but they will have a little bit of cash to fund exploration.

I hope they keep going for you guys..keep an eye out though.  starting to get overpriced IMO.


----------



## chris1983 (25 October 2006)

It looks like they have something at Napperby..But anything in Australia cant be mined..which is the annoying thing.  Still has to be worth something though.  Anyway good luck guys.  I hope they do well.


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> It looks like they have something at Napperby..But anything in Australia cant be mined..which is the annoying thing.  Still has to be worth something though.  Anyway good luck guys.  I hope they do well.




You can mine anything in the NT Chris.


----------



## jemma (25 October 2006)

Chris,

Napperby is in NT and will be JORC soon, they will have a resource upgrade soon also. Expect 30 plus by next week. Once 23 is smashed(its all time high), expect a rocket into blue sky.


----------



## chris1983 (25 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You can mine anything in the NT Chris.





What do you mean you can mine anything?  There is still the 3 mine policy.  Do you honestly think that will go with the click of a finger?


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> What do you mean you can mine anything?  There is still the 3 mine policy.  Do you honestly think that will go with the click of a finger?




The authority to mine in NT is with the Federal Government, not State. Labor 'No new brains policy' is not relevant, unless I'm sadly mistaken.


----------



## chris1983 (25 October 2006)

I think Jemma is right though.  When Napperby does become JORC it will have a bit more of a run.  So it may be worth holding untill that happens.  Good luck guys.  Then if the Aussie government stops their stupid 3 mine policy you'll be set.  Lets hope its soon.


----------



## chris1983 (25 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> The authority to mine in NT is with the Federal Government, not State. Labor 'No new brains policy' is not relevant, unless I'm sadly mistaken.




Yes your right Kennes..its up to the Federal government..but they have to drop their 3 mine policy rule which still stands.  Sooner they drop it the better for you because the NT state government supports uranium mining.  Not like WA (Wait Awhile)  I would never invest in uranium explorers in WA.


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> I think Jemma is right though.  When Napperby does become JORC it will have a bit more of a run.  So it may be worth holding untill that happens.  Good luck guys.  Then if the Aussie government stops their stupid 3 mine polciy you'll be set.  Lets hope its soon.




Chris, just to re emphasise, the 'no new mines' policy is a National Labor policy, not the current Liberal Gov. As all of the State Govs are Labor they currently must follow this policy, or they get sat on by Big Kim. Next year, the National Labor party sit to determine the big issue policies that will bind the party nationally. One of the big issues will be the no new uranium mines. Big Kim has stated that he will be looking to change this policy to allow new U mines...If he didn't already have the numbers to support this he would not have stated it, as he will look like a big fat goose if he does not get the policy changed. The WA and QLD State Gov have stated that they don't really want to change, mainly because nuclear inustry will effect the big fat tax payments they get from coal mining. However, QLD has sai, 'yes, we will change if National policy changes' while WA has state, 'no, no never', which I believe is just a political ploy. They WILL change, because the National Labor Party will change their mind for them....


----------



## chris1983 (25 October 2006)

ahh yeah I get you.  So big Kim needs to drop the stupidity of the three mine policy for other State Labour governments to go ahead with the developments of uranium mining.  Well lets hope they make the change sooner than later.


----------



## doctorj (26 October 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> So big Kim needs to drop the stupidity of the three mine policy



No, that's not it at all.  They'll all vote on it and decide on Labor policy.  Kim's already said he's in favour of it being reconsidered, all he has to do is convince 50% of his party.


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

I am now looking at this stock under a different light now that PDN bought almost 8% of it. It can not be that bad if the well experience management at PDN is putting money into it   
Buying today some DYL. Waiting for order to go through at opening


----------



## legs (26 October 2006)

How can i start a new subject on TOE toro energy? I see no journals on it yet???


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am now looking at this stock under a different light now that PDN bought almost 8% of it. It can not be that bad if the well experience management at PDN is putting money into it
> Buying today some DYL. Waiting for order to go through at opening




Be wary of jumping on the bandwagon after the horse has bolted only to be left without a chair when the music stops.


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

I am aware of that but it is very tempting to play the april change of policy from the ALP which this one should benefit from. 0.21 is tempting price


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

Good luck Fab.

Personally, I'd be cautious about a short term pull back in all U stocks once the excitement from the Canadian miner delay thingy blows over. Not saying it definately will, but not all things go verticle for ever. 

I'd like to see DYL consolidate a little over $0.20 for a start. Then, if it holds well, I'd think about getting back in. I suppose I'm just relaying my experience from jumping on momentum after the big gains have been made. I've been burnt many times jumping on too late. 

You might not have the same happen to you, but they've been expensive lessons for me.


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

Thanks Kennas,

I think you are right there. I am still kicking myself for selling SMM at $2


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

PDN now owns 11% of DYL. I like that as this sounds to me like a vote of confidence


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> PDN now owns 11% of DYL. I like that as this sounds to me like a vote of confidence




Is this just the Tanami stake or are they taking a position?


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

I believe they are taking a position. The annoucement was made today.


----------



## finnsk (26 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I believe they are taking a position. The annoucement was made today.



When you say they are taking a position what do you mean? A takeover or as partner?


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

I am more thinking they can see some value in this company that is why they are investing in it. Bearing in mind that everybody seems to be saying that PDN management is top quality therefore DYL must be a good investment.
Another reason I can see in them buying over 10% of this company is that they might think that they will be a takeover target in the future.
Anyway seeing PDN buying into DYL looks to me as a vote of confidence in DYL that is why I bought DYL today


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am more thinking they can see some value in this company that is why they are investing in it. Bearing in mind that everybody seems to be saying that PDN management is top quality therefore DYL must be a good investment.
> Another reason I can see in them buying over 10% of this company is that they might think that they will be a takeover target in the future.
> Anyway seeing PDN buying into DYL looks to me as a vote of confidence in DYL that is why I bought DYL today




Yep, I agree. Good news for DYL.


----------



## finnsk (26 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am more thinking they can see some value in this company that is why they are investing in it. Bearing in mind that everybody seems to be saying that PDN management is top quality therefore DYL must be a good investment.
> Another reason I can see in them buying over 10% of this company is that they might think that they will be a takeover target in the future.
> Anyway seeing PDN buying into DYL looks to me as a vote of confidence in DYL that is why I bought DYL today






			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yep, I agree. Good news for DYL.




Thanks for your reply guys, will keep my shares for a little longer.


----------



## Fab (27 October 2006)

Looks to me like this one is consolidation between 0.2 - 0.22. Not a bad thing


----------



## insider (27 October 2006)

Question isn't really how much will the stock go up by but rather how long should we hold it for? Any Ideas? Would until the next election or a possible take over be a good time?


----------



## tech/a (27 October 2006)

You wont have to wait long I just sold mine out!!!!


----------



## tech/a (27 October 2006)

Bought back in again I like the way this is holding up.

I used to be in decisive but now I'm not so sure.
*Procrastination can wait!!!*


----------



## Sweet Synergy (29 October 2006)

yes ... nice volume support and consolidation above the recent horizontal resistance line


----------



## jemma (29 October 2006)

Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> yes ... nice volume support and consolidation above the recent horizontal resistance line




What price target do you have on this short term??


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2006)

Its got to get past current short term resistance at 22c before forcasting future targets.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (29 October 2006)

Yep ... I agree tech, depends on how it passes this resistance.
It seems to me like it might be forming a little pennant or flag tho and if it is I would suggest 27c as the short term target.  Be nice to see it move up mon or tue with bigger vol than thur or fri to acheive this.


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Yep ... I agree tech, depends on how it passes this resistance.
> It seems to me like it might be forming a little pennant or flag tho and if it is I would suggest 27c as the short term target.  Be nice to see it move up mon or tue with bigger vol than thur or fri to acheive this.




$0.28 I reckon.


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2006)

Anyone know why DYL is in Pre open? (reason).


----------



## Stan 101 (30 October 2006)

It was trading earlier this morning... I put in a sell for it... I might just have to make an adjustment for that. I'll look now. Thanks for the heads up.

edit: i did find this http://trading.national.com.au/ComNews/20061030/00662015.pdf

I hold mrx as well and that has had a nice gain


----------



## Sweet Synergy (30 October 2006)

Trading up thru resistance on vol now ... I've just bought some more.
They just released a joint venture notice with MRX ..


----------



## dingos (30 October 2006)

i wonder how far this can go, im sure itll be a good many years before a mine can even be concieved by these fellows have they even go any jorc'd resources yet?
not that its stopped anyone else lately


----------



## jemma (30 October 2006)

Looks like it can hit 50 cents.


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Looks like it can hit 50 cents.




Why Jemma? This is just useless ramping.

I think you should take some profits while you can. These aren't going to keep running like this.


----------



## Fab (30 October 2006)

Good question Kennas ? Why Julia ?


----------



## Fab (30 October 2006)

Sorry WHY JEMMA


----------



## Stan 101 (30 October 2006)

I sold out today. I'll look to get back in at a lower level. I'm happy to take profits on this one. I did well on it trading over and over in the 13-16 cent bracket. This run was a bonus for me. 
I was going to hold another week then remembered these guys haven't yet pulled anything out of the ground. They are living on paperwork...


cheers,


----------



## insider (30 October 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Looks like it can hit 50 cents.



looks like it could hit 51 cents... Seriously could this run continue for another month? Should we wait for drilling results?... How long should we wait for these results?... Should we just sell... probably not...


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2006)

Bit of technical.


----------



## Prospector (31 October 2006)

Would people please stop buying DYL today and wait until TOMORROW - 1st November, please coz I picked this one for the ASF competition and it has started to run way too early!  Just my luck, tomorrow will probably be profit taking day


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2006)

Sold at 28c

So Im supporting you P!!


----------



## x2rider (31 October 2006)

Hi Teacha . 
 Did you sell for any reason apart from the big run it has had . Or do you think it will fall back and fill that gap?
 Cheers martin


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2006)

I'm looking for it to take a rest.
Volume will be the key.

The lower the volume today on a pullback and if it pulls back only a few cents then the more likely a new wave of buying.
I just wanted to maximise my profit in this move.
If it is going to go on with it there will be more accumulation,IE trading which doesnt involve a large fall or rise.
More a consolidation while sellers are shaken out and new buyers take control.

By the look of it thats whats happening.


----------



## Fab (31 October 2006)

I bought today at 0.28. I think this one will run maybe after a small profit taking time


----------



## insider (31 October 2006)

sold at 27.5 cents... Will re buy at 23 cents


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 October 2006)

I agree with u Tech ... but I'm still holding ... as I figured there would be some consolidation here.  Wasn't such a bad idea to jump out at the top of this target tho!  If it breaks up with vol from this consolidation, I'm thinking the next resistance will be at .385. What do u think Tech?


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2006)

I now see this drifting for sometime.You'll note the strong resistance as price moves to 27.5c and above.
If sustained buying doesnt bring price to these levels it is possible that sellers will chace buyers and further drive price lower with resistance forming at lower levels as sellers continue to chase.

The second Pik shows that levels currently are being taken out quickly suggesting a support has not been found today.

Sorry "P" but I think the run has stopped for a while.

I'm looking for at least a 3 wave correction unless this finishes the days trading above open.
So will wait and see what price action says.How the volume and build up of sellers pan out before making any other decisions about DYL.


----------



## insider (31 October 2006)

Personally believe that the price will fall... Friday should be a good day to re buy.... Those who aren't sure just hold because neither am i... I'm just happy with an 85 percent gain... It's a good comapny


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 October 2006)

Thanx for the great post Tech    ... I decided to get out at .265 about an hour ago and take my 30%+ gain ... I wasn't liking the heavy wieghting on the bid side.  I'll be looking for a re-entry.

Do u usually get out at your target?  Or wait n see how the resistance goes?


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2006)

Normally I load in.

Today I had a meeting so failed to do so.
Fortunately I was able to call and sell at market at 28c.
With short term trading its that extra tick that you save on stop and gain on sale that makes all the difference.

I get out at the target or if I dont have one At my trailing stop/stop or exit.
If the timing isnt right I dont really give it much thought---always the next trade.
This was a 5:1 R/R very happy with that.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 October 2006)

Thanks T.  I'm kinda new to trading so I'm guessin "load in" means you place your order in the market as a limit order? and sorry about all the questions!but can I ask what's R/R?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fab (31 October 2006)

I got in at 0.28 today. A bit high but then I am positionning myself on mid to long term on uranium stocks as I believe these stocks will sky rocket . Before and specially after June ALP meeting specially if the outcome is favorable to extra uranium mining.
What is the real choice for Australia anyway to get a sustainable clean energy ? Nuclear seems to be the way and country like France have already shown the way for many years already. It is just a case for Australia to follow some other counrty lead as usual (same for VOIP in IT sector, we are following being few years behind)


----------



## moses (31 October 2006)

Well I was busy today and have just checked...oops, my DLY sold at 0.29 on the peak!  :  Now to see if I can lose my gains on something else...


----------



## Fab (31 October 2006)

How big is their potential uranium deposit and when should they start producing ? I am in this one for the short term   Again if PDN are happy to hold over 11% of DYL it must be a good U stock that is why I bought into it


----------



## jemma (31 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> How big is their potential uranium deposit and when should they start producing ? I am in this one for the short term   Again if PDN are happy to hold over 11% of DYL it must be a good U stock that is why I bought into it




Then you state this "A bit high but then I am positionning myself on mid to long term on uranium stocks as I believe these stocks will sky rocket"

Fab,

Are you in short term or mid to long term.

Looks like you need help mentally.


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2006)

*Cant resist.*

(1) If DYL continues to fall then Longterm.(Bottom Draw).

(2) If DYL consolidates and more are purchased---the stock tests the recient high then falls back--then Mid term.

(3) If DYL Flies----then short term.

This is the *general psychology * of the market.


----------



## insider (31 October 2006)

I set an order at 23 cents so that I can try and get the open trading price fluctuation. Prepared to pay 24 cents... But the Friday close would be the last chance to get in...  Predicting a rise over the next few weeks... Isn't it time 4 some announcements?... Anyway they should be on the way shortly. If DYL can produce minable results I'd say this baby will be over taking AGS in market Capital. Keep your fingers crossed the price falls tomorrow just 4 me


----------



## nizar (31 October 2006)

At 4.47pm



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> I got in at 0.28 today. A bit high but then *I am positionning myself on mid to long term* on uranium stocks as I believe these stocks will sky rocket




At 8:13pm



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> How big is their potential uranium deposit and when should they start producing ? *I am in this one for the short term  *  Again if PDN are happy to hold over 11% of DYL it must be a good U stock that is why I bought into it




Fab, wats going on buddy??

Shouldnt u know details about uranium deposit size and production before buying into a stock?? (if you were long term that is, but hold on, you are short term??)


----------



## jemma (1 November 2006)

Fab,

If I were you I would have a healthy mind before I hit the enter button and started trading. Seek help.


----------



## IGO4IT (1 November 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm getting mixed messages from chart after yesterday, it looks like "plenty" were stuck at the tops & that usually calls for a relatively re-test to highs.

2 things we watch out for today imo:

1. T+1 traders who will try to give it a push to come out even. (could be a nice chance for a day trade)
2. A panic sellout & wether 25.5c is really the support as we seen yesterday.

If I'm a perfectionist, I'd wait for 23-24c entry if/when ever it appears, but again, i'm predicting a retest to highs within few days if not today for those stuck above to get out, buys were big at highs & yesterday's filling the gap made many save most of the their money for the next up trip rather than resisting the gap filling.

well done Jemma, I guess DYL made up your losses if any in EXT & AAR made my whole year look bright again .

cheers,


----------



## jemma (1 November 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm getting mixed messages from chart after yesterday, it looks like "plenty" were stuck at the tops & that usually calls for a relatively re-test to highs.
> 
> ...




Thanks IGO, I am surprised you didn't get on this.

When you say it will retest the highs soon, do you mean it will hit the highs and get slammed back down or do you mean it will keep going????


----------



## Fab (1 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> At 4.47pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nop. I am mid to long term on this not short term. I don't know much about DYL but 2 things are of interest to me. First PDN just bought a sizeable amount of shares and I believe uranium policy will change in June therefore 0.28 or 0.20 is not a big price to pay for the gain I am forecasting to make in the mid to long term on this


----------



## IGO4IT (1 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Thanks IGO, I am surprised you didn't get on this.
> 
> When you say it will retest the highs soon, do you mean it will hit the highs and get slammed back down or do you mean it will keep going????




The issue with hitting new high (which is 29c) is that we have to retest same high again & see if it breaks.

If share failed to break it (e.g. all the way up to say 28.5c - 29c & couldn't break 29c), therefore we can predict a fall back easily to early 20s until all those providing resistance can sell & clear the way up.

If share could break it even by .5c (say reached 29.5c) then I can guarantee another run to re-test the new high until it fails.

These are all very short term opinion (max 1 week).

As for long term & where exactly it will stand is a mystery at the moment until all short termers move out (if ever) & we see a sideways action for few days. then, we could give accurate levels to medium/long term position, but now........no one can guarantee how much will it be at 10:05am this morning. 

cheers,


----------



## jemma (1 November 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> The issue with hitting new high (which is 29c) is that we have to retest same high again & see if it breaks.
> 
> If share failed to break it (e.g. all the way up to say 28.5c - 29c & couldn't break 29c), therefore we can predict a fall back easily to early 20s until all those providing resistance can sell & clear the way up.
> 
> ...




Thanks IGO, good luck with your trading. Keep a close eye on NAE.


----------



## Fab (3 November 2006)

I just read their annoucement about the "Non Renounceable Entitlement Issue Prospectus" does that mean you can for every 5 shares you own you can buy 1 new DYL share at 0.12 cents ?
If that is the case when is the record date as I might buy some more DYL before the record date


----------



## andrewkmz (3 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I just read their annoucement about the "Non Renounceable Entitlement Issue Prospectus" does that mean you can for every 5 shares you own you can buy 1 new DYL share at 0.12 cents ?
> If that is the case when is the record date as I might buy some more DYL before the record date




YES! record date: 15/11/06


----------



## Fab (3 November 2006)

Is that correct that then for every 5 shares own we will be able to buy an extra one at 0.12 cents ?


----------



## laurie (3 November 2006)

Share dilution may be a problem here I stand to be corrected but it's now approx  650m shares on issue    this will push it over to 700m+   

cheers laurie


----------



## insider (4 November 2006)

SHARE DILUTION IS NEVER A GOOD THING (FOR TRADERS)... PEOPLE ARE JUST GONNA SELL... IF YOUR INVESTING IN THE COMPANY THEN BUY SOME MORE SHARES TO OFFSET ANY LOSSES (IF THERE ARE). THE REASON FOR THIS OFFER IS THAT THEY ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY... DUH... BUT WHY NOW?... BECAUSE URANIUM STOCKS ARE HOT!!! THEY WANT INVESTORS AND MORE IMPORTANTLY YOUR MONEY SO WHAT BETTER TIMING THAN NOW... THIS IS HOW I GOT BURNT BY EXT (ECTRACT RESOUIRCES) I'M GLAD I SOLD DYL AT THE PEAK.    ... WHY NOT TRY MTN (MARATHON RESOURCES)


----------



## insider (4 November 2006)

MIGHT I JUST ADD... KEEP A VERY CLOSE EYE ON THIS ONE BECAUSE THERE SHOULD BE DRILLING REPORTS ON THE WAY... EVEN MORE REASON FOR THE ISSUE... THE NEXT 2 TO 4 WEEKS WILL BE BUMPY


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

Holders... don't be alarmed... I calculated the difference the new shares issue would make... It should only drag the pirce down 1 - 2 cents however if experience serves me correctly the share has a good chance of dropping more due to psycology of the share holders... I wouldn't be too worried beause just one drilling report... I'll let you imagine


----------



## Fab (6 November 2006)

Wow +21% at opening


----------



## jemma (6 November 2006)

50 cents here we come.


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> 50 cents here we come.




Taking profits can be a wise thing when a stock rallies so hard, IMHO.


----------



## andrewkmz (6 November 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> I'M GLAD I SOLD DYL AT THE PEAK.    ... WHY NOT TRY MTN (MARATHON RESOURCES)




I like your contributions in this forum in general, but for this one maybe too early to sell. DYL has potential to hit higher, IMO. anyway I hold MTN as well, another quality u stock. my 1c.


----------



## vert (6 November 2006)

yes kennas i have taken my profits, 110% in 3 1/2 weeks, that will do me for now but i will be looking to get in again a bit lower if possible. 

greed can overtake very easily and before you know it....

best of luck to you all, especially jemma you must be in front now.


----------



## jemma (6 November 2006)

andrewkmz said:
			
		

> I like your contributions in this forum in general, but for this one maybe too early to sell. DYL has potential to hit higher, IMO. anyway I hold MTN as well, another quality u stock. my 1c.




Why is it too early to sell in your opinion andrew and where do you see the price heading short term??


----------



## andrewkmz (6 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> Why is it too early to sell in your opinion andrew and where do you see the price heading short term??




I was refering yesterday price insider talk about. obvious if one sold last week, he could get more if he sell today. After today 23% jump, it's up to individual, if for short term, u can sell to take profit. For myself long term , I hold and see.


----------



## chris1983 (6 November 2006)

welldone with this one.  I really didnt think it would keep going.  I thought there would be too many shares on the market once all the dilution comes into play..but that was definately wrong...investors like what they see.  Market Cap is very high now..but hey..the market likes it.  I would sell half if I got in at around 16 etc and free carry the rest.


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

I was very happy to sell the stock that's all... I'm not greedy... You can never really know where the price is heading and I like getting into stocks that haven't  exploded with interest yet... But good luck guys... Deep down I wished I had held a bit longer but At least I'm in the green...


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

I sold at $0.19.   

Thought there might have been a chance to get back in after the dust had settled.   

Happy with my 30% profit. Money is elsewhere still earning. For the moment.


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

The other reason for selling is that I put all my eggs in one basket and right now they're in MTN


----------



## vert (6 November 2006)

just checked the weekly chart for dyl, looks like its trying to test high of 2003. wish i checked before selling, could be more cream yet.


----------



## Rafa (6 November 2006)

thats why I hate selling stocks!!!


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> thats why I hate selling stocks!!!




Rafa, you made a profit mate. Great work! Now use those funds to buy something else, or this again, and make another profit....Perhaps DYL is going to be dumped tomorrow and you will have saved your money.


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

Exactly Rafa... you made a profit that beats any interest rate a bank has to offer... People need to learn that as long as you can learn something from any experience even if it's negative, then you never lossed... And dude you gained Should be proud of yourself... I would


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

If it makes you feel better I know people that bought Telstra shares and til today say that shares is gambling.... They lost more then half there money and vowed to never invest in shares again... they didn't learn anything... so they lost


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

Jemma would be very happy!!!


----------



## Rafa (6 November 2006)

yeah, its not all bad i guess...   
just letting off some steam!

its just that todays rise, to me, makes no sense at all... 
the market cap of this stock is rediculous now.


----------



## tech/a (6 November 2006)

I was out at 28 from 18.5c 
Moved to fast for me as away from screen so didnt get on.

Still good profit had and there will be more opportunities.
Rather have it than be chasing something that could turn on a dime.

100% runs like this are prettry normal in rescorces at the moment.


----------



## MichaelD (6 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> 100% runs like this are prettry normal in rescorces at the moment.



But how long will the music last? Can't say that I'm overly fond of this sort of gappy, volatile behaviour. Profitable yes, but hard to keep track of luck vs plan robustness for when there are no more greater fools to sell to.


----------



## jemma (6 November 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Jemma would be very happy!!!




Yep,

Made enough for to buy that deserted island, in other words retired.


----------



## Alfredbra (7 November 2006)

jemma just out of curiosity that ive been wondering ever since i saw u on the EXT thread, how old are you? if you dont wish to tell thats all ok and congrats on your success. You must be laughing now and at us and the people who abused you about your ramping of certain stocks. regards


----------



## arlee123 (7 November 2006)

OMG JEmma

You must be super mega rich now.......omg.....but was very risky to buy so many DYL share before....wellz...risk=return...congratulations...

BTW...can anyone tell me why DYL is going like crazy this few weeks ? like today...its up 36% ....wtf.....


----------



## jemma (7 November 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> jemma just out of curiosity that ive been wondering ever since i saw u on the EXT thread, how old are you? if you dont wish to tell thats all ok and congrats on your success. You must be laughing now and at us and the people who abused you about your ramping of certain stocks. regards




Age is 32 Alfredbra and yes took massive risk, but that means massive returns so I was always aware of this.


----------



## Fab (7 November 2006)

I have to agree this one is paying off , I am not sure if it is purely speculative so or if there is more to it as anyone who would have had money on U stocks is making money.
Out of interest how many shares did you buy Jemma ?


----------



## tech/a (7 November 2006)

MichaelD said:
			
		

> But how long will the music last? Can't say that I'm overly fond of this sort of gappy, volatile behaviour. Profitable yes, but hard to keep track of luck vs plan robustness for when there are no more greater fools to sell to.





Who cares trade the price action. Mitigate risk. Ride winners cut losers.
Average up not down. Take profits and BE happy with the MIDDLE bit.


----------



## jemma (7 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I have to agree this one is paying off , I am not sure if it is purely speculative so or if there is more to it as anyone who would have had money on U stocks is making money.
> Out of interest how many shares did you buy Jemma ?




2 million shares


----------



## toc_bat (7 November 2006)

Hi all

I am very new to everything and so even in these boyant times i am managing to loose money, yes thats right.

Anyway can someone enlighten me how these companies, DYL for one, can go from almost $8 in 2000 to 10-40cents today? If uranium is more expensive than ever before, then what was going on in 2000?? EXT too. in 2000 a peak of about $7.50 and yet now 10-20cents seems exciting.

What happened back then? What did I miss or am still not getting?

Bye all, 

j


----------



## Fab (7 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> 2 million shares



At what price did you buy ?


----------



## Fab (7 November 2006)

Jemma,

I have another question about your 2 Millions DYL shares , now how are going to maximise your tax as when you sell them this will attract a huge amount of tax. Just wondering as I am facing the same issue


----------



## Prospector (7 November 2006)

You pay it!  There isnt a lot that can be done easily I'm afraid!

Or realise some other capital losses to offset it.  

Sell the shares when your other income is likely to be low.  If you can afford to,  Salary Sacrifice as much as you can to Super, or not receive any PAYG income this financial year at all.  Then you only pay tax on CG amounts according to the current tax scales.

And of course it is only taxable when you sell the shares.  If you dont sell this year, then no CG tax this year.

Go see your accountant, although there isnt much they can do other than the above!


----------



## Kauri (7 November 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I am very new to everything and so even in these boyant times i am managing to loose money, yes thats right.
> 
> ...




  I think DYL was a dot.com company back then, went belly up, and re-invented itself as a mining company. ( Julia Corporation seems to ring a bell).A lot of failed Dot.commer's were re-financed and became explorers/mining juniors after the tech bubble burst.


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> I think DYL was a dot.com company back then, went belly up, and re-invented itself as a mining company. ( Julia Corporation seems to ring a bell).A lot of failed Dot.commer's were re-financed and became explorers/mining juniors after the tech bubble burst.




Yep, and in 20 years they'll be dot comms again.


----------



## toc_bat (7 November 2006)

thanks kauri, very informative, makes a lot of sense,

so people are lining up to buy at 57c already on DYL, makes me wonder why some sellers are offering at 37c, oh well, im still too new, 

bye


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> thanks kauri, very informative, makes a lot of sense,
> 
> so people are lining up to buy at 57c already on DYL, makes me wonder why some sellers are offering at 37c, oh well, im still too new,
> 
> bye




Those high quotes will be pulled before the bell. They're trying to up the price on open.


----------



## MalteseBull (7 November 2006)

i had this at .135 and sold out at .15 cause it wasn't doing much 

i am spewing


----------



## Kauri (7 November 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> thanks kauri, very informative, makes a lot of sense,
> 
> so people are lining up to buy at 57c already on DYL, makes me wonder why some sellers are offering at 37c, oh well, im still too new,
> 
> bye




   Prices before open are like an auction. The exchange has a formula to work out the actual opening price. The Indicative price is what is actually paid, not the high bids. See attached for Bid, Ask, and Indicative(actual) price. It changes of course as more bids asks are entered. So even though someone is bidding .64 cents the actual price they will pay on open is .395 cents...( at the moment)


----------



## insider (7 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Prices before open are like an auction. The exchange has a formula to work out the actual opening price. The Indicative price is what is actually paid, not the high bids. See attached for Bid, Ask, and Indicative(actual) price. It changes of course as more bids asks are entered. So even though someone is bidding .64 cents the actual price they will pay on open is .395 cents...( at the moment)




Isn't this like jumping the que?


----------



## Kauri (7 November 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Isn't this like jumping the que?




         In Pre-open and closing it is an *auction*,besides the higher you jump the more likely you are to pull the Indicative price with you.


----------



## jemma (7 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Jemma,
> 
> I have another question about your 2 Millions DYL shares , now how are going to maximise your tax as when you sell them this will attract a huge amount of tax. Just wondering as I am facing the same issue




I buy within a company name. Taxed at 30%.


----------



## jemma (7 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> At what price did you buy ?




13 cents


----------



## Sweet Synergy (7 November 2006)

I'm out ... hit my target .485  (just over 100% profit) .... b interesting to see if it breaks the resistance at .50!!!!!


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I buy within a company name. Taxed at 30%.




Nice one    . Im gonna open an account soon under company name as well. Jemma just wanna say well done with this, mustve only been a month since u got into this one... About time u cut that dog ext!!


----------



## dingos (7 November 2006)

whos going to be left holding the bag?


----------



## tech/a (7 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> 13 cents





Hmm a $300,000 position on a small cap.

I thought Kerry Packer had died?


----------



## Agentm (7 November 2006)

629 million shares in total is what the company has,, thats 10% of that amount being traded today!! company is an explorer, and its being traded into the stratosphere..

when do they start mining????

like to know who is going to be the lemon holding the stock..

is this a cdu gdn replicant?
smells like daytraders heaven here...

watch out for the drop guys,, there is a lot of trading happening and a lot of dreams being shattered once he volumes cease..

DYOR on this before you jump in i say..


----------



## Broadside (7 November 2006)

this company now has a similar market cap to AGS, amazing

there is a U bubble in the junior end I wonder how long it can last, U fundamentals are great but explorers being priced as if they are on the cusp of production

it's crazy


----------



## Fab (7 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Hmm a $300,000 position on a small cap.
> 
> I thought Kerry Packer had died?



 I have to say that sounds dodgy to me too   
My understanding is that you don'y get the same benefit when buying shares under a company name as you would as an individual


----------



## x2rider (7 November 2006)

I'm out as well .

 I got it just on 16c and have made some good coin . I might  buy in on it later so hopefully it will get filled and away we go again 

 Cheers Martin


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

Broadside said:
			
		

> this company now has a similar market cap to AGS, amazing
> 
> there is a U bubble in the junior end I wonder how long it can last, U fundamentals are great but explorers being priced as if they are on the cusp of production
> 
> it's crazy




no1 cares. fundamentals dont matter in the short term. u just get in, make money get out, lose money get out quicker.


----------



## spitrader1 (7 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> no1 cares. fundamentals dont matter in the short term. u just get in, make money get out, lose money get out quicker.



that statement is the best qoute ive heard all year supporting the theory that someone is going to get burnt, HARD, soon. it may not be tomorrow, it may not be in six months, but its going to happen.


----------



## Bongo_Boy (7 November 2006)

I think you have to be brave to trade this one.  Congratulations to everyone who has made money on this.  What steps do you take in avoiding a big loss if the sentiment turns ?


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Hmm a $300,000 position on a small cap.
> 
> I thought Kerry Packer had died?




Tech/A, it seems that from what we are told, a 32 year old (I think) has enough balls (or whatever is equivelant), and resources to switch from one speccie to another without hesitation, with a life savings on the line. Good luck to the person that can do that!    Or believe they have.


----------



## champ2003 (7 November 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I buy within a company name. Taxed at 30%.




Actually its only taxed at 30% if you are selling and keeping it in your company trading account. As soon as you take it out of the company account and transfer it into your own account for cash you get taxed the rest making it up to the top tax bracket so in the end you still get taxed 48.9% tax or roundabouts. 

Keeping a company trading account is only good if you want to accumulate money and shares within the account so it great for saving and it will always only be taxed at 30% whilst in there. 

I've had advise on this before.

Cheers!

champ2003


----------



## Sweet Synergy (8 November 2006)

Bongo_Boy said:
			
		

> I think you have to be brave to trade this one.  Congratulations to everyone who has made money on this.  What steps do you take in avoiding a big loss if the sentiment turns ?




BB.  Its more about confidance and practice than bravery     This one has been easy to read, the volume has been up confirming the positve days and lower on the down/sideways days etc.  I like to look for a big volume day breaking resistance to get in and then for stop loss management .... look at intraday chart for obvious strong support level below the price action and then place a stop loss just under.   ....  Simple in practise, sometimes hard to do!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

 Hey Jemma ... congrats on the great call!  Hows your exit strategy going for this one?  are you still in it?
.


----------



## Bongo_Boy (8 November 2006)

Thanks Sweet Synergy.   Is the stop loss an automatic thing through the online trading tools or do you "watch it like a hawk" during trading hours ?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 November 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Actually its only taxed at 30% if you are selling and keeping it in your company trading account. As soon as you take it out of the company account and transfer it into your own account for cash you get taxed the rest making it up to the top tax bracket so in the end you still get taxed 48.9% tax or roundabouts.
> 
> Keeping a company trading account is only good if you want to accumulate money and shares within the account so it great for saving and it will always only be taxed at 30% whilst in there.
> 
> ...





Thats quite a simplistic statement. Lets face it money made on share trading can enable a few lifestyle goodies or some wise investments. The average worker bee is taxed regardless on his net income and his disposable income is all that he has to finance his lifestyle. Company's, Trusts etc give control over your net gains, how you direct them and keep the taxman at arms length. To believe otherwise is simply innacurate, only a fool would not set up a Company if they net over a hundred K each year. 


The company tax rate applies to the profit/loss of its activities. Directors fees are usually at the low end of the tax scale (below company tax rate) and you only pay personal tax on these.
Gains made could also be offset against other directors costs such as business trips that are really holidays, company vehicles that are really personal vehicles, company owned property that you are really living in, company items(electronics, clothes, furniture, utilities), that you are really using.

All of the above the average PAYE wage earner would have to pay from their gross disposable income, a company director would get his company to pay for it.

If your proffits from trading are used in general company business etc and written off in item purchases/developments or general business expansion you probably pay little tax. Buy the time you realise your initial profit gains on your share trades the original money has probably been funneled into a number of areas, a family trust, a capital gains on a private property (if you live in it for longer than a year you don't even pay that) or increasing your company's worth, turnover etc.


----------



## spitrader1 (8 November 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> that statement is the best qoute ive heard all year supporting the theory that someone is going to get burnt, HARD, soon. it may not be tomorrow, it may not be in six months, but its going to happen.



14% and counting!!


----------



## dingos (8 November 2006)

lol i wonder if bongo boy figured out what a stop loss was in the last 12 hours other wise he maybe one of many peeps getting savagely burned by dyl today,


----------



## toc_bat (8 November 2006)

thanks kauri, enlightening i appreciate it,

by the way which bank or broker do you use? your interface has the indicative price, mine does not, I use ANZs Etrade

bye and thanks again

j


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

Bongo_Boy said:
			
		

> Thanks Sweet Synergy.   Is the stop loss an automatic thing through the online trading tools or do you
> 
> 
> What the????...........sell all you own and come back in a week or two...after educating yourself...it's not a casino.....
> ...


----------



## dingos (8 November 2006)

lol actually after that shake of dyl youd probably be bettter of not hving a stop on it this morning


----------



## Bongo_Boy (8 November 2006)

lol  good to get a reaction.    

I'm more a fundamantals type of guy and not holding the stock.  Simply want to listen to the thinking of those who do.   It is allowed you know.     

By the way, i also vouch for the company method if you normally net over 100K through shares a year.  You can control your income to your self (up to say $75K) and let the rest ride at 30% tax.  Even better if you let it ride in Super (15%) but you have to trust the government won't change the rules before you reach pension age - which for me is a few decades off, so i don't.

It is particularly useful if you stop work and trade (or in my case invest     ) on a full time basis.  Family members can become shareholders and each can get paid dividends (%100 franked) to take advantage of the income splitting.

Still interested in the mechanics of the stop loss procedure, if that's ok.  And yes, i do know what it is, i just don't use it.


----------



## dingos (8 November 2006)

i use it on westpac costs 30$ whence a stock meets youre requirements it is placed into the market so if it goes to 15c it automatically sells at 15c or something,


----------



## Bongo_Boy (8 November 2006)

Thanks Dingos.  I use etrade.  I'll look to see if they have a similar thing.


----------



## MalteseBull (9 November 2006)

DOWN SHE GOES!!!!!!!!!!!!

lucky i am not in this


----------



## krisbarry (9 November 2006)

and now up she goes


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2006)

It's up 10% on my screen.


----------



## MalteseBull (9 November 2006)

i reckon DYL will finish 28-30 today


----------



## Karren (16 November 2006)

breaking resistance with vol


----------



## MalteseBull (27 November 2006)

up 12% so far looking set to run with Uranium the future of energy

long term holder here


----------



## MalteseBull (27 November 2006)

anyone else believe big new is coming for DYL? to be up 21% something must be in the pipeline


----------



## Prospector (27 November 2006)

It is interesting given the 12c offer is going to close in the next few days.  Sent off my cheque today so if the price holds on release then that may result in some profit selling.


----------



## andrewkmz (27 November 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> It is interesting given the 12c offer is going to close in the next few days.  Sent off my cheque today so if the price holds on release then that may result in some profit selling.




close on 13, Dec. plenty of time to go. I'll send it soon.


----------



## MalteseBull (27 November 2006)

they extended the offer right??

nevertheless, i sent the dough for my options


----------



## andrewkmz (27 November 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> they extended the offer right??




Yes, in their ann last week, for some legal reason, you need send the money with NEW application form and close date extened to 13/12/06.


----------



## michael_selway (27 November 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> up 12% so far looking set to run with Uranium the future of energy
> 
> long term holder here




hm this ones another crazy one   

thx

MS


----------



## Prospector (27 November 2006)

andrewkmz said:
			
		

> Yes, in their ann last week, for some legal reason, you need send the money with NEW application form and close date extened to 13/12/06.




So, I have only received one application form, presumably the old one which I only received last week!  Now what!


----------



## andrewkmz (27 November 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> So, I have only received one application form, presumably the old one which I only received last week!  Now what!




According the ann, they will refund your money. You then send money and new form again. Lucky I wasn't that quick to send the cheque. :


----------



## MalteseBull (28 November 2006)

DYL to hit 50 cents anyone?

uranium jorc drill results next few weeks?


----------



## Fab (28 November 2006)

Not today


----------



## Fab (28 November 2006)

DYL is still pretty good value for a U stock even though it has gone up a fair bit recently. I am wondering what could keep it pushing up in the future. Is there any JORC to be released ? I am wondering if someone could provide with a bit of history and potential about this stock


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> DYL is still pretty good value for a U stock even though it has gone up a fair bit recently. I am wondering what could keep it pushing up in the future. Is there any JORC to be released ? I am wondering if someone could provide with a bit of history and potential about this stock




LOL good value at $300million?   

I think its very much OVERVALUED.

But by all means - if it breaks 48c on volume - ill be there.


----------



## noobs (28 November 2006)

How about DYOR FAB!! Its not hard too find out what you are requesting from others


----------



## philmac (28 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> DYL is still pretty good value for a U stock even though it has gone up a fair bit recently. I am wondering what could keep it pushing up in the future. Is there any JORC to be released ? I am wondering if someone could provide with a bit of history and potential about this stock




It may be a drilling program started on the weekend in Queensland with the joint venture with Matrix. Matrix has been fairly strong as well. I believe the earlier magnetromics? were pretty outstanding. Assay results would still be a few weeks away.


----------



## Fab (28 November 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> How about DYOR FAB!! Its not hard too find out what you are requesting from others



What do you mean ?


----------



## rub92me (28 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> What do you mean ?



What he means is:
a) Read through this thread
b) Read the annual reports and announcements published 
c) Go to the company website
d) Google a bit


----------



## MalteseBull (7 December 2006)

anyone read the article in the AFR today re: uranium

DYL gonna be big i tell u


----------



## 56gsa (7 December 2006)

no access to afr - could someone please post it...??


----------



## Fab (7 December 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> What he means is:
> a) Read through this thread
> b) Read the annual reports and announcements published
> c) Go to the company website
> d) Google a bit



I know I am being lazy there


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I know I am being lazy there




LOL @ FAB! Worth a try.


----------



## Fab (7 December 2006)

What's going on with DYL ? Big volume today


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

1.5 m lbs contained U3O8. I have more than that in my backyard. I live in an apartment!

As a comparison, SMM have about 75m lbs JORC with 6 more JORCs to be issued by the end of the year.


----------



## toc_bat (13 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> 1.5 m lbs contained U3O8. I have more than that in my backyard. I live in an apartment!
> 
> As a comparison, SMM have about 75m lbs JORC with 6 more JORCs to be issued by the end of the year.




kennas i take it you either holding SMM or intend to?

SIX! SIX? bloody ell six Jorcs before 2006 close, it ought to quadruple in price!! or sixthtuple (is that a word?)


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> kennas i take it you either holding SMM or intend to?
> 
> SIX! SIX? bloody ell six Jorcs before 2006 close, it ought to quadruple in price!! or sixthtuple (is that a word?)



LOL.

I do hold SMM. Sixthtuple, only if those JORCs sixthtuple the resouce base of course!   Not likely. Maybe stretch it to 100 m lbs. It's pretty much factored into the sp though I think. 

I did have DYL and sold out (too early of course).   

DYL have some great prospects but this JORC resource is a little, um, conservative. Market likes it however, up 6% ish.

Perhaps I should release a JORC for the radioactivity eminating from my apartment. I reckon there's about 350ppm comming from the microwave, and about 500ppm from the dunny at the moment.


----------



## Ubull (13 December 2006)

Suggest you re-read the notice - the JORC refers to ONLY a 1 km subset of the whole area and has a cut-off of 360p ppm - same as the old Uranerz data.  They have proved up the Uranerz data in that 1 km area so the inference is that the data is good over the whole area  (in fact they added 20%) using the same very high cut-off.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

Ubull said:
			
		

> Suggest you re-read the notice - the JORC refers to ONLY a 1 km subset of the whole area and has a cut-off of 360p ppm - same as the old Uranerz data.  They have proved up the Uranerz data in that 1 km area so the inference is that the data is good over the whole area  (in fact they added 20%) using the same very high cut-off.



So, if all comes to plan, they'll have about 13 m lbs? 

That's ok I suppose. 

Still, down the list of resources in the country. Wonder if it'll be viable by the time they can mine it?


----------



## Ubull (13 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> So, if all comes to plan, they'll have about 13 m lbs?
> 
> That's ok I suppose.
> 
> Still, down the list of resources in the country. Wonder if it'll be viable by the time they can mine it?





It's in the NT, safe to assume it can get to mine faster there?


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

Ubull said:
			
		

> It's in the NT, safe to assume it can get to mine faster there?



Absolutely, but by the time they get a JORC that they can get to the BFS stage with, and then build infrastructure, you're probably looking at 5 years. 

The next mine will be Beverley 4 Mile (yes, yes, no JORC yet, due soon, and yes, I own this - AGS) simply because it's 8km from Beverley and Heathgate own Quasar and whalah! ADmittedly, still more drilling to do there and BFS blah blah. Hhhmm, maybe it's 5 years at least too....


----------



## Gurgler (13 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> kennas i take it you either holding SMM or intend to?
> 
> SIX! SIX? bloody ell six Jorcs before 2006 close, it ought to quadruple in price!! or sixthtuple (is that a word?)




err, that's 'sextuple' (excuse my French, Joe Blow )


----------



## jemma (17 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Absolutely, but by the time they get a JORC that they can get to the BFS stage with, and then build infrastructure, you're probably looking at 5 years.
> 
> The next mine will be Beverley 4 Mile (yes, yes, no JORC yet, due soon, and yes, I own this - AGS) simply because it's 8km from Beverley and Heathgate own Quasar and whalah! ADmittedly, still more drilling to do there and BFS blah blah. Hhhmm, maybe it's 5 years at least too....




kennas,

I am back in DYL, you may laugh but we will see $1 plus by mid Feb.

I will come back to remind you then. Based on you ask? Not enough space here to write an answer.

Results from Lochness due end Feb also. Namibia starting in Jan. Have it on good authority fund managers in Canada are looking for a stake now also in it.

DYOR - consolidating now after a failed breakout, but will have another go next week IMO.


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> kennas,
> 
> I am back in DYL, you may laugh but we will see $1 plus by mid Feb.
> 
> ...



LOL. $1.00 by mid Feb. Yes, you can remind me then. I have it on my whiteboard to do the same.

Yes, consolidating, but a drop below $0.32 will be very dangerous. It's a little oversold right now on stochastics, but it could drop further on no news I think. Would like to see it consolidate a little more and create some higher lows before getting back in.

I hope it does go to $1.00 Jemma! There is every chance with the way U stocks are performing. Good luck.


----------



## Devilito (30 December 2006)

John Howard has announced that he supports Uranium Exports and do not rule out the possibility of Gradual use of nuclear power. Which is a very positive news for local U miners, like DYL....


----------



## Joe Blow (30 December 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I am back in DYL, you may laugh but we will see $1 plus by mid Feb.
> 
> I will come back to remind you then. Based on you ask? Not enough space here to write an answer.




Jemma if you are going to post price targets (especially one that is more than double the current share pice) then you are going to have to offer up some kind of basis for your view.

A summary would be fine.


----------



## Fab (30 December 2006)

Devilito said:
			
		

> John Howard has announced that he supports Uranium Exports and do not rule out the possibility of Gradual use of nuclear power. Which is a very positive news for local U miners, like DYL....



DYL is still cheap compared to the like of SMM, MTN and AGS. I did not do much research on this one but bought on the fact that PDN took a large stack in it. Can anyone let me know if they think this one is likely to rise maybe like AGS in the near future. AGS starting it's stellar rise around the 0.40 to up to 1.84 now  
I know I am being a bit lazy but I figure out that someone might have already investigated this one in depth.

Thanks


----------



## nizar (2 January 2007)

In my opinion, this will go off 2mrw.

The price action today was very similar to PEN on friday.

PEN even today at 11am was 7.6 so you couldve made good profit, but the signs were there to get into this one on friday. All time high close at 6.9. Intraday record was at 7.1 and this was not yet breached (on friday). On friday it had average volumes and closed on its daily high.

DYL closed today at an impressive 47c, all time high close. If you look at he historicals, 42.5c was the previous all time high close. 48.5 was intraday and this wasnt breached today. Also, like PEN on friday, it closed at its high for the day, ie. buyers chased, and todays volumes were average.

As such, i took a position today at 0.46 near the close with a tight stop. Iv found that by doing this, theres a good chance by getting a high R-multiple winner. Eg. MLS when it closed at 9.1c Open next day at 9.7c and shortly after to 10. Eg. HAV it closed at all time high and good volumes at 1.375. Next day shortly after open at 1.495.

Any other thoughts and opinions?


----------



## gresim25 (2 January 2007)

nice to see someone is thinking exactly like me 

got in today too close to the end @ 46 with tight stop 

shuld be nice tomorrow


----------



## johnno261 (2 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> In my opinion, this will go off 2mrw.
> 
> The price action today was very similar to PEN on friday.
> 
> ...




I think we are on a winner NIZAR. I picked up another huge parcel at 43cents at about 11am which has brought my ave up a fair bit, but when the SP is five folded from current levels due to switched on management, a slightly higher ave will still look great!! The stock has only begun its journey!! Also picked up some Havilah this morning on opening which i think will be an absolute winner too!!!


----------



## nizar (2 January 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> i am looking to buy more DYL,
> 
> fingers crossed for a market correction !!




  

I guess they were right, only 5% of people buy stocks at all time highs.
Its not any coincidence that its those same 5% that are consistently profitable.

Good luck trying to get a bargain, brother.

Id rather buy a stock when its *at its most expensive*.

Each to their own.


----------



## kransky (2 January 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> i am looking to buy more DYL,
> 
> fingers crossed for a market correction !!




haha.. yeah.. i'm wishing for that too...  : 

not holding...


----------



## Kipp (2 January 2007)

: 







			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Id rather buy a stock when its *at its most expensive*.
> 
> Each to their own.



Nizar, as one of those in the non-profitable 95% I am intrigued by your system (if you care to share).  Is your criteria toook for all time highs trading at high volumes?  Or are you using the fundamentals to support this as well?

I keep a pretty small watchlist but I have to agree the ATH probably offers the most signifiant resistance level (and is easy to chart...)
* always profitable? *  I'm gunna keep a scoresheet on your tips...
:


----------



## Kipp (2 January 2007)

Just to test your theory I checked out AEE (also at all-time high this past week)... LOLOLOL up 54% to 68... bet sydneysider is one happy goose today!!!


----------



## Phoenix (2 January 2007)

Ooooooh noooooo missed it. I have been following this stock for the past 2 weeks and was out today . Oh well see if i can pick it up tommorow.


----------



## nizar (2 January 2007)

Kipp said:
			
		

> :
> Nizar, as one of those in the non-profitable 95% I am intrigued by your system (if you care to share).  Is your criteria toook for all time highs trading at high volumes?  Or are you using the fundamentals to support this as well?
> 
> I keep a pretty small watchlist but I have to agree the ATH probably offers the most signifiant resistance level (and is easy to chart...)
> ...




I dont know about always profitable, but my system based on that entry criteria trades with a positive expectancy.

But exits, money management, and risk management are other components of the system, each of which, is my opinion, is more important to the success of a system than the entry.

Going out now but will elaborate later 2nite if you're keen.


----------



## thierry (2 January 2007)

I'll also be interested in your stop strategy. Thanks.


----------



## britishcarfreak (2 January 2007)

I got in today at 41.5.  I'd like to get out again tomorrow before going on holiday and it looks like I might get a good chance at pulling a nice short.  Long term I don't know enough to be confident.  Just a short trade is all I want whilst the market is so bullish on U stuff.  I did the same today on Korab.  Looks like everyone wants to put their money in U stocks.  But there will be a point where it turns down won't there!

Any tips for picking exit point tomorrow?  What sort of percentage?

The volume is still way down compared to the massive run in early november.  It could well go a lot harder and repeat that pattern.


----------



## nizar (3 January 2007)

I like how this one didnt gap up 2 much. Open at 49-50c means its got room to run all day.

Lunch time low cannot go below the open 50.5c. If it makes a new daily low it will get dumped. Stop moved up to 50c.

But if 50.5-51c holds, then in my opinion, an arvo run to make new highs and a big volume day today, maybe 40-50mil.

Then 2mrw the blow-off move a high shortly after open at 60c+.


----------



## Phoenix (3 January 2007)

Although i might not get too mcuh profit but i picked up a nice little parcel at 52c. Why is this stock going up so much with no announcements? Can someone tell me .


----------



## Phoenix (3 January 2007)

lol, I just exited at 54.5c. I will probably rexit if the price is strong with alot of support hoping for a jump tommorow.


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Although i might not get too mcuh profit but i picked up a nice little parcel at 52c. Why is this stock going up so much with no announcements? Can someone tell me .




Don't ask questions Phoenix.  Just enjoy the ride mate!


----------



## Phoenix (3 January 2007)

Here comes th announcement


----------



## MalteseBull (3 January 2007)

DYL - trading halt

targets Mt Isa District


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

No overhead resistance.  I think the stock will test the 60c this arvo.


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

WOW. Finished typing the last post when it was 57c.  Refresh screen, now it is 60c.  CRAZY!  Surely something is happening.  Trading halt or something.


----------



## Phoenix (3 January 2007)

I think it has been issued a speeding ticket, the stock just flew through the roof WOW!!


----------



## Phoenix (3 January 2007)

Actually I think its pending announcement. But we all know its good news


----------



## kr1zh (3 January 2007)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Actualy i think its pending anncoucement. But we all know its good news




some people are willing to buy for $1 !!!


----------



## toc_bat (3 January 2007)

what happened there,

no announcement, no asx query?

or is etrade just playing up again and i cant see it.

can anyone fill me in?

cyas


----------



## G-Zilla (3 January 2007)

DYL has aquired 100% of Superior Uranium in Mt Isa.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00682830


----------



## Phoenix (3 January 2007)

Nope, same thing here on Commsec. Something has happend ^_^.


----------



## G-Zilla (3 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> what happened there,
> 
> no announcement, no asx query?
> 
> ...




hey mate from my understanding Commsec and etrade have a short delay in the releasing of announcements. To view them in realtime goto the asx webpage in my link above.

Cheers


----------



## finnsk (3 January 2007)

G-Zilla said:
			
		

> DYL has aquired 100% of Superior Uranium in Mt Isa.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00682830



Just from reading the first page its look like good news


----------



## bigdog (3 January 2007)

ASX ann

DYL 10:59 AM  Targets Mt Isa District 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00682830

DYL acquires Superior Uranium (with four leases) for 20 million shares


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> what happened there,
> 
> no announcement, no asx query?
> 
> ...



It's buying out SRL with stock. It's a Nth QLD base metals explorer with some good prospective tennaments particularly around Valhalla and Skal near Mt Isa. Other than that it's all very 'prospective' to me. No proven uranium at all. This market is a bit crazy at the moment.


----------



## toc_bat (3 January 2007)

thx

just checked asx site theres the ann!! bloody etrade is dodgying up again


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

Try the ASX site.  Good news for DYL.


----------



## Prospector (3 January 2007)

Rather pleased I took out the Special share offer a couple of weeks ago  
And am hanging on to all....


----------



## chris1983 (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> It's buying out SRL with stock. It's a Nth QLD base metals explorer with some good prospective tennaments particularly around Valhalla and Skal near Mt Isa. Other than that it's all very 'prospective' to me. No proven uranium at all. This market is a bit crazy at the moment.




Welldone guys.  Just be careful to the ones buying in at current levels.  Market cap is flying through the roof and these guys arent even bringing a mine online anytime soon.  Definately highly prospective though.


----------



## toc_bat (3 January 2007)

admittedly i am not in this, have been following the thread and dyl since gemmas post, and almost bought some yestereday,

a few months ago had i been in the same position i surely wouldve jumped in at the 60c mark a few min just after the ann and reopen, its now at 55c wouldve been upset, maybe im learning, as its now 56c,

anyone considering to get in now? that ann isnt all that great really,

might stick with INL for a bit longer, as ive got only a small bit of money to play round with


----------



## nizar (3 January 2007)

Out at 55c.
Didnt like the sell-off from 61c.

R/R=4.5 so Im happy with that.

Great start to the year, congrats every1  

And Chris, thanks for the warning, but dont forget that expensive company can often get even more expensive and there are those companies that stay cheap forever, or my favourite, those that get even cheaper!!


----------



## nizar (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> It's buying out SRL with stock.




Great, even more shares! as if this company didnt already have enough LOL


----------



## toc_bat (3 January 2007)

nizar

ive proboly asked this before, but whats R/R?

that was a good piece of analysis you did on this yesterday, keep up the good work.

 thx


----------



## chris1983 (3 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> And Chris, thanks for the warning, but dont forget that expensive company can often get even more expensive and there are those companies that stay cheap forever, or my favourite, those that get even cheaper!!




Agreed.  I haven't liked dyl since they were 38 odd cents.  Thought they were expensive then.  Only reason I turned off them was the market cap and amount of shares on issue with no cash flow coming in.  They are doing extremely well though.  Congrats to everyone making a killing.


----------



## LifeisShort (3 January 2007)

Can someone please tell me if DYL is worth 500 million? Punters say yes, any others?


----------



## britishcarfreak (3 January 2007)

Anyone still holding?  Selling off pretty quick now.  Questionable ???  Could bounce back to high 50's for close - currently 53


----------



## MalteseBull (3 January 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Anyone still holding?  Selling off pretty quick now.  Questionable ???  Could bounce back to high 50's for close - currently 53




yes holding here, sell only if your a day trader, hold if you're a long term investor like myself


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

Now is a good time to top up I reckon at 54c and wait for an after-lunch run.  If it closes at 60c, very bullish sign for tommorrow and will be 60c plus.


----------



## nizar (3 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> nizar
> 
> ive proboly aske dthis before, but whats R/R?
> 
> ...




Thanks but yeh i just happened to get it right with this one this time, many others i get wrong.

R/R = return/risk.

Everytime you are wrong ie. you get stopped out, you lose R, which is the risk taken per trade, which should be a % of initial starting capital no more than 2% (or some say max 3%).

Theres two ways to be profitable as a trader:
(1) win more often than you lose ie. win%>50
(2) each time you win, you win, on average, greater than your average loss ie. R/R>1

A combination of the two is preferred.

A few examples.
If R/R=3, then even win% of even as low as 35% is profitable.
But if R/R is only 1, then you need to have win%>60

Not many traders have win%>50 so (2) must be maximised.

Hope this helps.


----------



## toc_bat (3 January 2007)

nizar

so for your latest DYL trade you have:



> R/R=4.5 so Im happy with that.




so your calc must be somethig like 10%return / 2% risk, right?

see ya


----------



## britishcarfreak (3 January 2007)

Yep - picked up a few packets at 55 and 57 - calculated risk based on gains from yesterday that I closed out.  Looking for a return to 60c by 3.30pm.   I'd like to see an after lunch push but this is looking heavily overbought already. 

Daily chart shows a good turn in progress but how hard it turns is anyone's guess.

See below for 1min interval chart of today's action.


----------



## dj_420 (3 January 2007)

ill put my two cents in for what its worth.

IMO the market has seen a lot of hot money and a lot of uranium explorers have huge unjustifiable market caps.

the market cap of DYL is almost half a billion, that size market cap is comparable to SMM. SMM is on its way to prove up an estimated 150 million pounds of u plus, has many deposits and many many drill targets.

also in which case, MTN who has market cap of around 100 million looks very cheap considering it already has identified a 30 000 tonnes resource, when compared to DYL.

i am simply agreeing with many people who believe that the market has seen some unjustified increases. IMO there are three companies who will ever see production pending a policy change and they are SMM, AGS and MTN.


----------



## PhoenixXx (3 January 2007)

No news, nothing.
This share just went crazy...booming up real quick


----------



## Snakey (3 January 2007)

imo the buns are cooked ....if you leave them in the oven to long they will get burnt and the whole process will be a waste of time.....take profits and be happy. 
no arvo run for this one imo


----------



## nizar (3 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> ill put my two cents in for what its worth.
> 
> IMO the market has seen a lot of hot money and a lot of uranium explorers have huge unjustifiable market caps.
> 
> ...




DJ
Doesnt matter if the increase is justified or unjustified.
Either way we make money.

Toc_bat
Umm yet something like that.
Let me give an example.
If my initial capital is 100k.
Risk is 1%.
So R=$1,000.
R/R=4.5 means gross profit on this trade was $4,500.


----------



## toc_bat (3 January 2007)

thanks nizar,

well its bed time for me now,

its 2am in london and im as sick as a dog, ive got the worlds worst flu, dont know why im here, its really depressing, so far the whole place reminds me of queenbeyan, sorry to any one that lives there, but when i lived in canberra the queenbeyaners themselves called it struggle town, 

well most people in london struggle, the weather is crap, the place is overflowing with rubbish, the houses have long ago died from terminal cases of rising damp and seem to be made from soft cheese, cant beleive i came here,

and everything here is unjustifiably overpriced rather like DYL, a $10 bottle of aussie wine is more like $20 here, and thats at a cheap pakistanis 24hr corner shop, well the best part about the placer is that im gonna leave one day, just like my shares which are gonna leave planet earth and will blast off into space.

ok bye DYLers - i hope you all make crazy wads of cash, just remember to throw your local beggar a few gold coins if you do.

ps DJ :



> i am simply agreeing with many people who believe that the market has seen some unjustified increases. IMO there are three companies who will ever see production pending a policy change and they are SMM, AGS and MTN.




is that ever? or never???


----------



## johnno261 (3 January 2007)

Well how are we all going. Fantastic news out today re Mt.Isa Tenements which from people I know within the industry are very excited  about these Uranium bearing tenements. Dr. Leon will take this company to the next level and the market is aware of this. Once Howards Uranium policy is given the go ahead in March, this will then override state policy's and Beattie indicated in a QLD meeting that he will have to just go with the flow. Sure the coal industry creates volumes of income, but watch the huge cashflow Uranium will create.


----------



## LifeisShort (3 January 2007)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Well how are we all going. Fantastic news out today re Mt.Isa Tenements which from people I know within the industry are very excited  about these Uranium bearing tenements. Dr. Leon will take this company to the next level and the market is aware of this. Once Howards Uranium policy is given the go ahead in March, this will then override state policy's and Beattie indicated in a QLD meeting that he will have to just go with the flow. Sure the coal industry creates volumes of income, but watch the huge cashflow Uranium will create.




Thats some nice spruiking Johno

I think your comments should've gone something like this...

GOOD news out today re Mt.Isa Tenements which from people I know (like who?) within the industry are HAPPY about these POSSIBLE Uranium bearing tenements. Dr. Leon will take this company to the next level (what level is that?) and the market is aware of this (its speculators riding the uranium boom, every uranium stock is racing at the moment plus PDN having a stake in DYL). IF Howards Uranium policy is given the go ahead in March, this will then override (no it won't, its still up to state to decide mining policies) state policy's and Beattie indicated in a QLD meeting that he will have to just go with the flow. Sure the coal industry creates volumes of income, but watch the huge (I'm not sure about huge.....it will struggle to match Coal for income) cashflow Uranium will create.

I think your comments would've definitely got peoples hearts racing. Well done


----------



## johnno261 (3 January 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Thats some nice spruiking Johno
> 
> I think your comments should've gone something like this...
> 
> ...




Call it spruiking but its all factual. Do your research Life is Short. Federal Uranium Policies will override state Policies. Howard has stated this himself.
Peoples hearts are racing because Dr. Leon Pretorius is a switched on man that knows how to take company's to the next level as he did with PDN. 
As for the Income between coal and Uranium, I would suggest you go back and do some research on both materials values..Way off the ball is Life Is Short!!!


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> the market cap of DYL is almost half a billion, that size market cap is comparable to SMM. SMM is on its way to prove up an estimated 150 million pounds of u plus, has many deposits and many many drill targets.
> 
> also in which case, MTN who has market cap of around 100 million looks very cheap considering it already has identified a 30 000 tonnes resource, when compared to DYL.
> 
> i am simply agreeing with many people who believe that the market has seen some unjustified increases. IMO there are three companies who will ever see production pending a policy change and they are SMM, AGS and MTN.




I have:

DYL's market cap at about $350m at the moment, with historical drill results for 39m lbs in Namibia (to be explored and drilled), some very good drill results (many between 500-1000ppm) for a JORC at Napperby, and some 'prelim' results at Western Gawler for follow up. 

SMM market cap about $670m, with 57m lbs JORC at Valhalla in the IUJV and 6 more JORCs to be provdied shortly with some excellent results ann. Possibly another 30-40m lbs perhaps. 

MTN market cap about $92m, with inferred JORC 68m lbs at 300ppm cut off and 45m lbs 500ppm cut off with possible increase. 

AGS market cap $500m with some grades between 800 and 2100ppm with Quasar JORC on the high grade part to be prov very shortly. Hard to tell how big it will be. 

On that basis, perhaps MTN looks a little undervalued to me, pending what else the other companys finally get. Perhaps AGS through Heathgate/Quasar will be the first to mine due to Beverley 4 Mile being only 8km from the currently operating Beverly Mine. 

(holding MTN, AGS and SMM)


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

Lets see how the professionals close this stock out. A closing price of 57c or above is a strong close for me and would indicate a bullish day for tommorrow.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Call it spruiking but its all factual. Do your research Life is Short. Federal Uranium Policies will override state Policies. Howard has stated this himself.
> Peoples hearts are racing because Dr. Leon Pretorius is a switched on man that knows how to take company's to the next level as he did with PDN.
> As for the Income between coal and Uranium, I would suggest you go back and do some research on both materials values..Way off the ball is Life Is Short!!!



Johnno and LIS, let's stop any further personal criticism and just present the facts. 

For both of you, I haven't seen any proof or analysis about the true value of the uranium v coal industry, so lets not make any grand statement without backing it up. Thanks.


----------



## johnno261 (3 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Lets see how the professionals close this stock out. A closing price of 57c or above is a strong close for me and would indicate a bullish day for tommorrow.




Here here


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

So, if it closes below $0.57 it will not be bullish and it will not 'explode' in the morning?   

Let's keep it real guys.


----------



## johnno261 (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> So, if it closes below $0.57 it will not be bullish and it will not 'explode' in the morning?
> 
> Let's keep it real guys.




Hope the moderators of the site are taking notice of constant harrassment from Kennas!!


----------



## nizar (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> So, if it closes below $0.57 it will not be bullish and it will not 'explode' in the morning?
> 
> Let's keep it real guys.




Kennas, just chill a bit.
They are entitled to their opinion.

In my opinion, if a stock closes in the bottom of its trading range then probabilities say theres 70-80% of a gap down.
Or if it closes in the top of its trading range, then 70-80% chance of a gap up.

Today the open which was 50.5c, which was the low, and never really threatened intraday. High of 61c. And very strong buying above 55c. Before that resistance (55c) was broken shortly before the trading halt, there was about only about 10million shares traded. When it broke, the volumes started pouring in. So 40 out of the 50million was above 55c.

Towards the close, the buyers didnt chase, but at the same time, there were no major dumps.

So normally i would say it would go either way for the open 2mrw, but in this case, because today was the first big volume up day in this new uptrend after breaking 40-42c resistance yesterday, i think it has a very good chance of gapping up 2mrw.

So then why did i sell? Coz i got work 2mrw.

Good luck to all those still holding.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Kennas, just chill a bit.
> They are entitled to their opinion.
> 
> In my opinion, if a stock closes in the bottom of its trading range then probabilities say theres 70-80% of a gap down.
> ...



I agree Nizar, looks like it should be a strong open by the way it closed today. All the best to holders.


----------



## Phoenix (3 January 2007)

From my opinion the sell of after the halt shows that maybe tommorow won't be such a good day. It might go up but not like today. Anyone still holding beware of a retracement (keep a stop loss to lock in profits).


----------



## greggy (3 January 2007)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Hope the moderators of the site are taking notice of constant harrassment from Kennas!!



I don't think its constant harrassment from Kennas.  On a number of occasions he's made fairly negative comments on some of my stocks. He's also made some positive comments.  His comments tend to be well considered even if I disagree with him. I take it all in my stride.  Imagine if we had a forum where people agreed with each other all the time. Boring!
Please don't take my comments the wrong way.  I value his judgement and have recently realised that it must be  tough being a moderator. DYL has had a great run and I hope you continue to do well.
DYOR


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> So, if it closes below $0.57 it will not be bullish and it will not 'explode' in the morning?
> 
> Let's keep it real guys.




Sorry kennas.  I get what your saying.  Does 0.565 mean that it is a weak close. Ofcoarse not!  Point taken.  Instead of saying a specific price, i should have said if it was a strong close, then the stock remained bullish for tommorrow.  But having said that, if it had a weak close, that would have been a bad sign for me.

I was merely trying to state that the close can be important and can effect what happens tommorrow morning.

PS.  I don't think it will explode in the morning.  I think it will either open at the closing price or gap up one or two ticks. (70% chance)

I could very well be wrong.  But the odds are on my side.  But that's what trading is really.  Putting the odds on your side.


----------



## insider (3 January 2007)

Awww... Did you guys breakup?


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Sorry kennas.  I get what your saying.  Does 0.565 mean that it is a weak close. Ofcoarse not!  Point taken.  Instead of saying a specific price, i should have said if it was a strong close, then the stock remained bullish for tommorrow.  But having said that, if it had a weak close, that would have been a bad sign for me.
> 
> I was merely trying to state that the close can be important and can effect what happens tommorrow morning.
> 
> ...



Cheers Hitman, that was my point really. Nizar's comments in regard to the strong close and volume etc really emphasise this. I should have explained myself a little better. I love the banter that can go on on this site and it's always interesting to see people getting excited about a stock. I've certainly done it plenty of times myself! Things can get out of hand sometimes, and I would hate to see a newbie get trapped into putting their gandmother on a specualtive uranium company that will 'explode' the next day. Sure, we all should do our own research blah blah, but it's important to keep things as objective as possible I feel. 'Leave emotion at the door', etc. Hope I haven't been too hard on some punters here, just trying to keep it real, and I'm happy for anyone to be questioning my analysis of any stock I comment on. All the best.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

insider said:
			
		

> Awww... Did you guys breakup?



Love you too insider.  :remybussi 

Sorry this DYL thread has got out of hand. Let's get back to it I think!


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

That's kool kennas.  I guess that's why you're a moderator.  Try to keep us guys level headed.


----------



## krisbarry (3 January 2007)

Something to consider is that DYL is about to issue more shares according to its latest announcement...over 1 billion on issue very shortly  ...way too many for my liking.

I like tightly held stocks


----------



## nizar (3 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Something to consider is that DYL is about to issue more shares according to its latest announcement...over 1 billion on issue very shortly  ...way too many for my liking.
> 
> I like tightly held stocks




Tightly held has nothing to do with number of shares on issue.
Think about it.


----------



## krisbarry (3 January 2007)

Yes it does...the more shares on issue, the more news needed to move those 1 billion shares, not unless they are all consumed via directors, and insto's, leaving very few for the general public.

Much easier to move 50 or 100 million shares than 1 billion don't ya think?

Here is a basic mathematics lesson...

Sally has 10 apples and Mary has 2 Apples, if a buyer wants 1 apple of each, how many remain?

Sally = 9 apples
Mary = 1 apple

Sally's apples are plentiful so her price stays pretty average, Mary's only remainding apple becomes highly prized so she jacks up the price...pretty simple really.

A very basic component of the stock market is the shares on issue, but so over-looked in times of frenzied buying.

Can you spot the difference?


----------



## krisbarry (3 January 2007)

Forgot to mention that Sally and Mary are home tonight baking apple pies, can someone bring the cream? :


----------



## chris1983 (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I have:
> 
> DYL's market cap at about $350m at the moment




I thought its more like 540 million?  Plus an additional 20 million shares coming on so its 550 million?  The way uranium stocks are going though deep yellow will be a billion dollar company soon


----------



## johnno261 (3 January 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> I thought its more like 540 million?  Plus an additional 20 million shares coming on so its 550 million?  The way uranium stocks are going though deep yellow will be a billion dollar company soon




The fact that theres only roughly 373million shares amongst traders and the remainding roughly 500million are tied up amongst the top20 shareholders makes it exciting. Paladin holding 11% doesnt look to bad either and the fact that they are holding that much gives confidence to the rest of the market in Dr.Pretorious's  ability to make DYL a big player in the U sector!!


----------



## barney (3 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention that Sally and Mary are home tonight baking apple pies, can someone bring the cream? :




Sally's pies will not be worth as much as Mary's, but they will have a lot more apples in them !!!   (see post 453)

My father was a "fruiter" for over 40 years ..... I like the apple scenario   ............ seriously ... that made good sense STC.


----------



## kr1zh (3 January 2007)

Announcement at 17:12 = Mt ISA District update


----------



## britishcarfreak (4 January 2007)

My platform says open estimate of 57 (up from 56.5 close) 0.9% on a surveyed volume of 187,800 shares traded on open.  Unless some buyers stack up I don't see this doing a big run today on open.  I could be wrong but I've put in a sell at 58c.  Getting on a plane in 1.5 hours and can't let this baby go unattended.


----------



## nizar (4 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Yes it does...the more shares on issue, the more news needed to move those 1 billion shares, not unless they are all consumed via directors, and insto's, leaving very few for the general public.
> 
> Much easier to move 50 or 100 million shares than 1 billion don't ya think?
> 
> ...




Yeh you have a point.
For me i look at top20% holding to give an indication of whether or not a stock is tightly held.

Of course i will not give anybody a maths lesson, coz you never know, the person im speaking to may be alot smarter than me, so ill just give a simple example.

Company A has 20million shares on issue. Top 20 holding is 10%.

Company B has 300million shares on issue. Top 20 holding is 85%.

Even though in absolute terms, company A has less shares outstanding, ie. 18million, as opposed to company B, which has 45million shares.

But i would consider company B as tightly held, and NOT company A.


----------



## nizar (4 January 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> My platform says open estimate of 57 (up from 56.5 close) 0.9% on a surveyed volume of 187,800 shares traded on open.  Unless some buyers stack up I don't see this doing a big run today on open.  I could be wrong but I've put in a sell at 58c.  Getting on a plane in 1.5 hours and can't let this baby go unattended.




In my experience, those that dont gap up much at all are the ones that have potential to run all day...

eg. PEN the other day. Previous close 6.9. OPened at 7. Ran to 9c+.
eg. sometime ago, MLS opened at 5.2c, previous close being 5.0c. Ran to 7c+.

If the gap up is too high, thats the dangerous one, coz the momentum wont be sustained and a high for the day would most likely be created in the opening few minutes ie. blow-off move.


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> In my experience, those that dont gap up much at all are the ones that have potential to run all day...
> 
> eg. PEN the other day. Previous close 6.9. OPened at 7. Ran to 9c+.
> eg. sometime ago, MLS opened at 5.2c, previous close being 5.0c. Ran to 7c+.
> ...



Yeah, I've seen this too, but there will be exceptions of course. I saw a few U stocks gap up yesterday and then come off quite a bit only to finish up a % or so. BMN, AGS (although still finished up 14%), MTN, SMM, to name a few. (mention those because I hold and was watching..)  

Looking forward to seeing how this goes.


----------



## britishcarfreak (4 January 2007)

Yes.  It's showing a lot more interest now with just under 900,000 shares to go on open at a price of 58.5.  I'm just trying to pick what's going to happen in the first 5 min as I have to leave just after open.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Phoenix (4 January 2007)

Looks like a retracement last price 0.525c. It's sure taking a hit.


----------



## hitmanlam (4 January 2007)

I'm out this morning.  As i sold my shares, saw the share price continue to fall.  I'm sure they'll bounce back sometime.  I still have positive sentiment to this stock.  Might pick them back up later......


----------



## mmmmining (4 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> I'm out this morning.  As i sold my shares, saw the share price continue to fall.  I'm sure they'll bounce back sometime.  I still have positive sentiment to this stock.  Might pick them back up later......




Good company, but the valuation is a bit rich comparing others. I decided to take the advantage of two days rally. I have a little doubt about the latest purchase can boost the valuation of DYL by near 50% although I have to admit I only read the headline.


----------



## hitmanlam (4 January 2007)

Hmmmmm. It has recovered quite well.  Why did I panic? 

Gotta tackle these emotions!


----------



## SevenFX (4 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm. It has recovered quite well.  Why did I panic?
> 
> Gotta tackle these emotions!




Perhaps Account Preservation...????


----------



## nizar (4 January 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> *Good company*, but the valuation is a bit rich comparing others. I decided to take the advantage of two days rally. I have a little doubt about the latest purchase can boost the valuation of DYL by near 50% although I have to admit I only read the headline.




A wise man once told me, there are no such things as good companies, only companies that make you money.


----------



## jemma (4 January 2007)

Kennas and friends, where can this head to??

Small retracement happening now but someone has been soaking, fund managers must be getting in.

I think if it break 61 will head much much higher as it has serious momentum now and media coverage.

I bought back in at 39 cents 3 weeks previous, glad I did as this stock is my winning ticket to charlie and the chocolate factory!!

Just cannot see it stopping now.


----------



## hitmanlam (4 January 2007)

Waiting to buy back in to this stock.  I do believe this stock will rise in the long term.  The long-term trend is up.  In the short-term, I will wait and see what will happens.  It could go either way.  Sitting on the sidelines for now.


----------



## johnno261 (5 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Waiting to buy back in to this stock.  I do believe this stock will rise in the long term.  The long-term trend is up.  In the short-term, I will wait and see what will happens.  It could go either way.  Sitting on the sidelines for now.




When you take into account the last ten hours of trading on DYL you will soon understand that somebody is soaking up big time. 
Wednesday 12:00 - 16:15  roughly 20million traded and soaked up at 55/55.5 cents.
Thursday 10:23 - 16:15 roughly 21million traded and soaked up at 53/53.5/54 all day. I have been refreshing my screen for the past 10 hours on DYL every 3 seconds so I have been watching very closely.

Good luck to those whom want in lower!! Somebody is accumulating without doubt. Yesterdays 21 million soaking up on a very bad asx day gives the big thumbs up  for me. More Substantial buyers to hit the registry IMO and I believe existing shareholders as me have very sticky hands and wont let go!!


----------



## johnno261 (8 January 2007)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> When you take into account the last ten hours of trading on DYL you will soon understand that somebody is soaking up big time.
> Wednesday 12:00 - 16:15  roughly 20million traded and soaked up at 55/55.5 cents.
> Thursday 10:23 - 16:15 roughly 21million traded and soaked up at 53/53.5/54 all day. I have been refreshing my screen for the past 10 hours on DYL every 3 seconds so I have been watching very closely.
> 
> Good luck to those whom want in lower!! Somebody is accumulating without doubt. Yesterdays 21 million soaking up on a very bad asx day gives the big thumbs up  for me. More Substantial buyers to hit the registry IMO and I believe existing shareholders as me have very sticky hands and wont let go!!




Wow what a shocker of a day on the ASX!! DYL held ground really well when everything else was going down and she even hit an intraday high of 53 whilst closing at 51 cents. Cant wait for some green days.


----------



## MalteseBull (11 January 2007)

Having a good day so far, back above 50cps.

Seems to be a lot of support on it lately.

Anyone know why?


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> Having a good day so far, back above 50cps.
> 
> Seems to be a lot of support on it lately.
> 
> Anyone know why?




It's currently at $0.49, and has been down 4 of the last 5 trading days since breaking out at about $0.40. It's now about 20% off it's peak from that breakout. MACD converging and falling over. Support?


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

I'd expect some support around $0.43 ish. 

Many U stocks having a few days off going balistic. Some are heading back to support areas that I can see.


----------



## hitmanlam (11 January 2007)

Stock absolutely crushed.  OUCH!  Now thats gotta hurt.  Got in at 50c.  Thought it'd bounce back.  Dunno what to do now.  Hmmm. Y_T or kennas, is this the correct calc of the EV lbs of this stock?

18000 t Nambia + 6000 t Napperby = 24000t * 2200 = 53mil lbs

Market Cap.  Around $500mil

EV = $9.40/lb.  hmmmmm.........


----------



## jemma (11 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Stock absolutely crushed.  OUCH!  Now thats gotta hurt.  Got in at 50c.  Thought it'd bounce back.  Dunno what to do now.  Hmmm. Y_T or kennas, is this the correct calc of the EV lbs of this stock?
> 
> 18000 t Nambia + 6000 t Napperby = 24000t * 2200 = 53mil lbs
> 
> ...




Try this as a calculation from another technical discussion forum by a poster:

As at Jan 2007 Paladins overall uranium reserves totalled 97,000tonnes with average grades of above .08% giving PDN a current market price of between $8.00 to $9.00

The above may be a useful guide in calculating what youre current Uranium stock may (could) well be worth ** bear in mind a large proportion of there resources are in Uranium friendly Africa and as we all know are now producing 

Using the above tonnage and share price of $8.50 my formula (guide only) would be 850cents divided by 97(97,000t) 850/97 would equate to approx 8.76 cents per tonne. If one puts the same formula on DEEP YELLOWS Raptor Tenements of 18,000 tonnes (could well double/triple its resource on further drilling as did Paladin) and gets itself into production its value along with its future known/unknown(to be drilled!!!!) Australian resources of absolute minimum 15,000tonne total ( Matrix metals J/V and recently acquirred Superior uranium Mt. Isa Tenements, Napperby, Tanami, Siccus, Western Gawler, Ponton North, and there Anketell Tenenents ) of approx 33,000tonne puts DYL share price to around *** $2.89 *** VERY CONSERVATIVE *** on a mere hint of being a producer.


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Try this as a calculation from another technical discussion forum by a poster:
> 
> As at Jan 2007 Paladins overall uranium reserves totalled 97,000tonnes with average grades of above .08% giving PDN a current market price of between $8.00 to $9.00
> 
> ...



Hitman, Jemma,
You can do your own analysis of this but my first concern (will move on to others if required) is the projects highlighted give an estimate of 33,000 tns of uranium. About 72.5m lbs. That is extremely talanted. I don't think any of these projects have a JORC yet, so how can we possibly get this sort of figure? Really......Jemma, this is an unashamable ramp by your technical forum poster. Very happy for you to analyse all these projects yourself to verify.


----------



## hitmanlam (11 January 2007)

jemma said:
			
		

> Try this as a calculation from another technical discussion forum by a poster:
> 
> As at Jan 2007 Paladins overall uranium reserves totalled 97,000tonnes with average grades of above .08% giving PDN a current market price of between $8.00 to $9.00
> 
> ...




Jemma.   Should you not divide the market cap by the lb, not the share price by the lb.  MTN for example has a higher share price than DYL. MTN is $1.80 compared to DYL's $0.50.  However, DYL's market cap is $500mil!!!!! compared to MTN's $100mil.  Value of the firm is the market cap, NOT the share price.

btw Jemma.  I maybe a newbie but im not an idiot.


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Stock absolutely crushed.  OUCH!  Now thats gotta hurt.  Got in at 50c.  Thought it'd bounce back.  Dunno what to do now.  Hmmm. Y_T or kennas, is this the correct calc of the EV lbs of this stock?
> 
> 18000 t Nambia + 6000 t Napperby = 24000t * 2200 = 53mil lbs
> 
> ...



Hi Hitman,

This is not my specialty and it's something I need to work on. I will try and help out in this area though. Perhaps together we can make some sence of it. One thing that is very difficult with DYL at the moment is exactly how much uranium they have and might have. 

Napperby is curently only 1.5m lbs JORC on a small part of the tennament - the rest is extrapolation and speculation. (DYL state that they are confident to have somewhere between 5700 and 6200 tns - but this is not JORC). There is no doubt that some of the grades they have from here are very good but only 1-3m thickness. Who knows what this will turn out to be. Could be ANYTHING. Could be a world class deposit, but putting a valuation on it right now is futile. 

Namibia historical driling is 39.6m lbs, which has great potential. Maybe there will be a larger deposit there??  Should also add that this estimate is over 5 EPLs before JORC code was implimented. So also, up for argument. 

The tennaments around Mt Isa are very prospective, but again, who knows what they will find? No results.

One thing that I really like with this company is their link in with Paladin. But how do you put a price on that? 

You are very right in questioning the market cap of DYL compared to many of it's peers who actually have larger resources already JORCed. SMM comes to mind. 

There must be an element of Blu Sky factored into this at the moment - the 'potential' that is not yet confirmed. This reminds me a great deal of the dot com boom when companies were being rated on what they 'might' become. Care is required when investing in these companies. 

Overall, outstanding 'potential' and every investor must come into this with a fresh and open mind, ready to accept that nothing is ever a certainty. People who calculate that this may be a major company in the future and get in on the ground may be handsomly rewarded. Larger risks = larger rewards. However, there is a chance that you will lose your money too, as is the case with every investment. 

So, is $0.50 a fair price at the moment to be getting into DYL? It's abosolutely impossible to say IMO. It might be worth 20 cents, or it could be 4 bucks. We don't have the information to make a call on it IMO.


----------



## dubiousinfo (11 January 2007)

At a SP of 50c the Mkt Cap is around $450mil fully diluted and has around $26mil in cash after the rights issue.


----------



## chris1983 (11 January 2007)

I havnt researched into DYL's uranium assets in namibia too heavily but I know they do have 18,000 tonnes.  Isnt their non jorc resource over a huge area of land.  It sounds great but they need enough tonnage within a concentrated area of land to have an economically viable deposit.


----------



## hitmanlam (12 January 2007)

Here is the map tenements in Namibia.  The tenements cover 2,622 km² of ground.  You will notice the tenements starts around 10-20km away from PDN's Langer Heinrich mine (top right corner).  I think what what most investors are most excited about is relationship or POTENTIAL relationship with PDN.  How close the tenements are to PDN's mine combined with the 11% the PDN owns of DYL has got investors thinking that a JV is on the cards.  (which i doubt will happen).

What i think can potentially be the BIGGEST UPSIDE POTENTIAL to DYL is this Namibia tenement.  It has the location, location, location and and has the history of 1970’s drilled resources totalling 18,000 tonnes (39.6mil lbs) of U3O8. PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS IS NOT JORC!!!

The resources of 18000 tonnes U308 are based on data and reports obtained and prepared by the previous operators, as provided to the South African Nuclear Energy Corporation and the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy. DYL will complete the work necessary to independently verify the
classification of the mineral resource estimates and is not treating the mineral resource estimates as JORC defined resources verified by a qualified person.
DYL will probably continue to drill and aim to get a JORC out with the aim to get the resource inferred and then later on indicated, then measured.

I think the biggest potential for DYL has to do mainly with Namibia.  Napperby, NT has only got a medium-small potential resource of 6000 tonnes (13.2mil lbs) U308.  I don't think there will be much more upside to Napperby cause the company has suggest that they think this is the most likely size of the JORC.  (no upgrade/change in resource size).

The tennaments around Mt Isa are very prospective, but no results there yet.  No value can be placed on it, maybe 2c per share for the land!

The conclusions?  Namibia is THE KEY to DYL's success.  If they can get a JORC close to around 18000 tonnes (39.6mil) or above (18000 tonnes would be a good result imo.), this will push the share price up.  Add with the potential relationship between DYL & PDN cause of their location (around 10-20km), DYL & PDN JV or the more likely situation, an agreement between the 2 for a certain % in profit and share the factory, transportation & equipment etc and maybe help it get into production quicker.

Potential JORC - Napperby = 6000t (13.2mil/lbs), Potential of Namibia = 18000 tonnes (39.6mil)  EV of Mkt Cap = $450mil / 54mil lbs U308 = $8.33/lb
Not that great.  But similar to some higher EV U stocks like NEL.

Key for DYL:  They must get the JORC out for Namibia
Potential upside: Synergies between PDN & DYL.


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

> As at Jan 2007 Paladins overall uranium reserves totalled 97,000tonnes with average grades of above .08% giving PDN a current market price of between $8.00 to $9.00




this has me thinking, all this talk of pounds of uranium these companies have, so when you say pounds do you mean a pound of raw ore, or a pound of purified Uranium, after all the current spot price of Uranium refers to purified metal doesnt it? so 97000t of ore at .08% is 77.6t or Uranium, 

bye


----------



## spooly74 (12 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> this has me thinking, all this talk of pounds of uranium these companies have, so when you say pounds do you mean a pound of raw ore, or a pound of purified Uranium, after all the current spot price of Uranium refers to purified metal doesnt it? so 97000t of ore at .08% is 77.6t or Uranium,
> 
> bye



I think it starts with the total ore resource first but you can also work it backwards.
If Paladin has 97000t U @ .08%

97000/0.08 * 100 = 121.25 million tonnes of ore to dig up to get 97000t of U.

or if you know a company (company x) has 65 million tonnes of ore at an average grade of 0.34%U

then

65000000 * 0.34 / 100 = 221000t of U 

cheers


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> I think the biggest potential for DYL has to do mainly with Namibia.  Napperby, NT has only got a medium-small potential resource of 6000 tonnes (13.2mil lbs) U308.



Need to check this Hitman. The JORC they got at Napperby is only 1.5m lbs inferred. The DYL directors are 'confident' that with further drilling this will be increased to between 5700 and 6200 tns. This is NO certainty. They may get more, or less.


----------



## MalteseBull (12 January 2007)

DYL recently purchased a heap of tennaments up in QLD,

did everyone read it?


----------



## tester12 (12 January 2007)

Seems to have bounced off the 45.5 mark.. Hoping for a another run maybe 
PDN is up 5%


----------



## hitmanlam (12 January 2007)

Ok guys.  I got out 2day at 46.5c. Made a abit of a loss.  Protecting my capital.  I must say that I've learnt a whole heap from this trade.  I think i'm begginning to respect more of the fundamentals of a stock.  Its one thing to trade momemtum, trend, price action.  And these things are i still crucial to trading/investing.  But with a rapid rise, fundamental start coming more into play as companies become abit expensive.  

Anyways, I'm going to put this money into another U stock that i think has better fundamentals & a good upward trend.

My belief is that MTN & DYL could run upwards as hard as each other.  But in an event of a correction of the market, MTN would hold up little bit cause of its good fundamentals whilst DYL would crash.  Just a thought.

PS.  I still do believe that DYL will go up.  But i also believe that there are U stocks out there that would perform better than DYL.


----------



## zed327 (12 January 2007)

Onya Hitmanlam.Ya gotta go with ya gut feeling.Better to run away today so you can fight again tomorrow rather than watch the price keep sliding and get really hurt.I agree with you on your assessment of MTN and DYL.


----------



## hitmanlam (14 January 2007)

My first chart.  Does this look alright?

Should find support and bounce of previous resistance at 43c.  If this doesn't hold, will find major support at around 35c.  Note also that the MACD has crossed.


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2007)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> My first chart.  Does this look alright?
> 
> Should find support and bounce of previous resistance at 43c.  If this doesn't hold, will find major support at around 35c.  Note also that the MACD has crossed.



Good work hitman.

I would expect support as you have indicated but the current momentum has it going down as the MACD points.

Perhaps punters have decided the market cap was getting a bit hexie when compared to other players with JORCs......

Still watching this with interest to perhaps reenter. There is going to be more consolidation in the U juniors and this has some prospective land and their relationship with PDN is positive.


----------



## PhoenixXx (15 January 2007)

MACD tends to show that the share price will drop, but today seems that they have support to back it up to 50c.


----------



## hitmanlam (15 January 2007)

PhoenixXx said:
			
		

> MACD tends to show that the share price will drop, but today seems that they have support to back it up to 50c.




Phoenix,  i know how you feel........

Could be worst though.  Could have bought YML at 30c.

PS.  I didn't end up buy it but i was just about to.  Tossed up between DYL & YML.  In the end, decided DYL.


----------



## MalteseBull (16 January 2007)

anyone know why huge parcels of 100K and 200K are going through this morning?


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> anyone know why huge parcels of 100K and 200K are going through this morning?



People are trying to get rid of it?


----------



## MalteseBull (23 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> People are trying to get rid of it?




you mean buy it up,

finally broke the 50cps resistance today

could you do a chart or something kennas


----------



## Sean K (23 January 2007)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> you mean buy it up,
> 
> finally broke the 50cps resistance today
> 
> could you do a chart or something kennas



LOL, someone has to be selling for it to be bought. If it's going down then there's more people wanting to sell than buy...

Doing these charts isn't too hard MB, I think you should have a crack!

www.bigcharts.com 

In the field where you put the stock code you need to put in au: first then the stock code. So DYL will be au:dyl, and you're away! Have fun.


----------



## MalteseBull (23 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> LOL, someone has to be selling for it to be bought. If it's going down then there's more people wanting to sell than buy...
> 
> Doing these charts isn't too hard MB, I think you should have a crack!
> 
> ...




thanks kennas i gotta read up on it


----------



## Serpie (23 January 2007)

Thanks very much for posting that link to Bigcharts Kennas.
Great fun, and lots of help for us newbies. Much appreciated.
Cheers
Serpie


----------



## Moneybags (23 January 2007)

Serpie said:
			
		

> Thanks very much for posting that link to Bigcharts Kennas.
> Great fun, and lots of help for us newbies. Much appreciated.
> Cheers
> Serpie




yeah.....what he said.   

MB


----------



## camaybay (23 January 2007)

Charting

Incredible charts is also easy to use and you can keep various watch lists. Easy cross reference when into other sites. 30 days free. I found it here.   
dyor


----------



## zt3000 (24 January 2007)

Good volume again today. Announcement in regards to Mt Isa due soon. Watching very carefully


----------



## PhoenixXx (1 February 2007)

Anyone know when is the Mt.ISA District report coming?
Early Feb? Hopefully it's a good one.


----------



## PhoenixXx (5 February 2007)

Just read the news issued. I'll top up more as the current price seems pretty bargain.

Quoted from DYL's news
"Deep Yellow Limited (DYL) is pleased to announce that it has completed the acquisition of 100% of the private company Superior Uranium Pty Ltd (SUPL) which holds 100% of four granted uranium Exploration Permits (EPMs) and two EPM applications in northwest and north Queensland. 
In consideration for the acquisition of SUPL, DYL has issued 20 million fully paid ordinary shares to
the soon to be listed (on ASX) Superior Resources Limited (SRL) a Queensland base metal explorer.
The acquisition also includes SRL’s 10% holding in the five Durong Project EPMs in southwest Queensland, giving DYL 100% ownership of that project area."


----------



## angela200172 (6 February 2007)

I hold 100000 DYL, 9% fall today. Lower at 0.415c


----------



## Serpie (6 February 2007)

I hold too Angela,

Hopefully will be a better day. Great prospect long term. We'll need to be patient though.


----------



## angela200172 (6 February 2007)

Serpie;

thanks,  keep smilies.  

Angela





			
				Serpie said:
			
		

> I hold too Angela,
> 
> Hopefully will be a better day. Great prospect long term. We'll need to be patient though.


----------



## TradeStats (6 February 2007)

I don't know if I would be too concerned with the 9% reduction in SP in the last two days (though DYL is on slow downwards trend at the moment). Many resource stocks would appear to have taken a hit in the last 2 days. The price drop in base metals would have accounted for most, but U stock sp has also dropped, hopefully sp will raise again by the end if the week. 

I am currently not holding DYL stock, sold out some time back, but I am watching to potentially buy back in.


_These are personal opinions only, I am not a financial advisor. Individuals should undertake their own investigations before investing in a stock._


----------



## jemma (6 February 2007)

Next support is at 36 cents, looks to have broken uptrend now so be careful.


----------



## camaybay (6 February 2007)

the thing that concerns me with all the U exploration in Aus and particularly all the feel goods in WA & Qld is, I that doesn't matter a tinker's curse. There is no Aus Industry for  U outside the existing policy. GGY sold an asset possibility (not available for development) for $6M and they have been howled down as dumping a growth asset (refer SP). Because of the latest greenhouse  WW enlightment, we as investors have a better chance for a policy  change. Until there is policy change in Aust , U has no reason to be happy.
Hello Nambia! WMT

DYOR 
I have


----------



## falconx (7 February 2007)

Who here thinks yesterdays drop was due in part to the 20 million shares used to aquire SUPL?


----------



## Taurisk (7 February 2007)

falconx said:
			
		

> Who here thinks yesterdays drop was due in part to the 20 million shares used to aquire SUPL?




Hi - I am certain this is the major reason for the drop.  To make a comparison with take-overs, it's usually the acquiring company's sp that goes down - after all they're spending part of their capital in fact or issue extra shares.  I'm sure someone can do the mathematics on DYL and enlighten us.

I still think DYL is one to watch - I hold!

Taurisk


----------



## PhoenixXx (7 February 2007)

Taurisk said:
			
		

> ...I'm sure someone can do the mathematics on DYL and enlighten us.




I do hope someone in the forum hears your prayer.
Although i'm very disappointed with the recent falling sp, I'm certain DYL got the power to recover


----------



## j4mesa (7 February 2007)

PhoenixXx said:
			
		

> I do hope someone in the forum hears your prayer.
> Although i'm very disappointed with the recent falling sp, I'm certain DYL got the power to recover




Can your give a clear analysis of what you have said  regarding the "power to recover" ?


----------



## PhoenixXx (7 February 2007)

j4mesa said:
			
		

> Can your give a clear analysis of what you have said  regarding the "power to recover" ?



I certainly don't want to be a smart-ass by restating what people have said here. Good arguments have been provided to answer your question. Few clicks and voila  :


----------



## j4mesa (7 February 2007)

Hmmm I am interested to know YOUR point of view by saying the "power of recovery"


----------



## PhoenixXx (7 February 2007)

j4mesa said:
			
		

> Hmmm I am interested to know YOUR point of view by saying the "power of recovery"



j4mesa, I've PMed you regarding this issue.
If your question is directed to certain individuals, please use [PM] instead.
Hope my opinion helps you to acknowledge the potential of DYL.


----------



## j4mesa (8 February 2007)

Phoenixxx.....

Don't mean to pick up words with you. Ok ?    peace !!!

My point over here is if you are so certain about DYL , it would be great if you could share with all of us and back up your opinion with factual information ......that's all  !!! 

I do apologise for any misunderstanding.........also I answered your PM already   .


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

Has anyone looked at the drilling results just released? Also they have just announced a discovery at Miranda. Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## Serpie (12 February 2007)

Have been waiting for these (holding both DYL and MRX).
They drilled a couple of prospects - Lochness looks like it was a dud but Miranda appears to be "significant".
The drilling at Miranda was curtailed by the bush fires, so they've got a follow up drilling programme to organise. Good news is that they didn't hit their target depth at Miranda, and still got good results.


----------



## PhoenixXx (14 February 2007)

Hopefully JV of DYL-MRX will lead to a better one.


----------



## TheAbyss (15 February 2007)

Has anyone had a chance to evaluate the TOE/ DYL agreement?

Toe doing the work and Dyl to continue explorations.


----------



## james888 (24 February 2007)

could any one help me to analyse or share some of your thoughts on DYL.


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2007)

james888 said:
			
		

> could any one help me to analyse or share some of your thoughts on DYL.



I'd expect it to hold above 42 cents. If it breaks that, next stop 35. Then   

Won't be trending up again until it clears about 49 cents IMO. 

Fundamentally, it's an explorer on some fertile land. Could end up a has been unless it plucks a significant JORC out of the bag on one of it's tenaments and gets a PFS and BFS organised. This could take years. Or, maybe it'll be taken over by someone....

What are your thoughts?


----------



## reece55 (24 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'd expect it to hold above 42 cents. If it breaks that, next stop 35. Then
> 
> Won't be trending up again until it clears about 49 cents IMO.
> 
> ...




Hrmmm.... fundamentally, cash backing = 2.6 cents or $26 Mil at Dec 06, market cap @ 400 Mil, great tenement holdings one JORC resource now farmed out to TOE but no real standout resource in their pocket........ So, on the face of it, I would say ?????????? Whaaaaaaaa..... 

However, they have significant ties to PDN and the relationship could become what Hardman - WPL's relationship was back a couple of years ago..... Given the hype still surrounding Uranium, it probably won't crash.....

T/A wise, around 42 cents should hold otherwise as you say Kennas, we will see this one fall back rapidly to the 36 barrier. But I think it's going to take a lot to break the 60 cent barrier to move the thing back on its way.

Personally, I wouldn't be touching this one at this stage in the game..... good JORC resource however, and the ball game could change.

Cheers


----------



## Gurgler (24 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Fundamentally, it's an explorer on some fertile land. Could end up a has been unless it plucks a significant JORC out of the bag on one of it's tenaments and gets a PFS and BFS organised. This could take years. Or, maybe it'll be taken over by someone....
> 
> What are your thoughts?





I agree with Reece - there are so many factors to consider - PDN's 11.9%involvement, the upcoming Labor reassessment and the fact that Beattie will follow the party line in Qld, plus the fact that it is not one-dimensional in its prospects (there's NT, QLD and Namibia). 

I'm holding for the long term - albeit speculatively (is that a contradiction in terms?)


----------



## falconx (28 February 2007)

What's everyones opinion on todays ann?? Can someone please summarise it I am having some problems with acrobat atm and cant access it.
Everyone was getting smashed today so i couldn't really tell what the market made of it. It recovered fairly well, hopefully continues to recover tommorow. If not ill just have to get some more...   Strong buy below 40 imo..


----------



## nizar (28 February 2007)

falconx said:
			
		

> Strong buy below 40 imo..





Tend to agree,


----------



## angela200172 (2 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Tend to agree,




Standard and Poors Announces March Quarterly Rebalance, DYL is in ASX300, that will be good for DYL,


----------



## Serpie (2 March 2007)

Also interesting to note today the rejection of PDN's takeover attempt of SMM.
SMM quote the Mt Isa region as being highly prospective. Nice to have DYL operating in this region via the MRX JV.


----------



## JWBH01 (5 March 2007)

falconx said:
			
		

> What's everyones opinion on todays ann?? Can someone please summarise it I am having some problems with acrobat atm and cant access it.
> Everyone was getting smashed today so i couldn't really tell what the market made of it. It recovered fairly well, hopefully continues to recover tommorow. If not ill just have to get some more...   Strong buy below 40 imo..




Hey Falconx, you still think this is a good buy?  It's well below 40c mark now.
I originally got in at 30c and have been watching wanting to accumulate.  

Could be a good time, if it bounces back.


----------



## falconx (5 March 2007)

JWBH01 said:
			
		

> Hey Falconx, you still think this is a good buy?  It's well below 40c mark now.
> I originally got in at 30c and have been watching wanting to accumulate.
> 
> Could be a good time, if it bounces back.




If you are holding long then it might be a good time sometime this week, I'm just waiting for the dust to settle a bit.To be honest I thought it would've found a bit more support around 36 cents but I'm not losing sleep over it, its just a question of time before it starts heading up again imho.

PDN fell 15% today so I guess DYL could've potentially followed suit, I'll be quite surprised if it falls below 30 cents. Just wondering if I should accumulate dyl or buy PDN if it goes sub $7. Hard to decide maybe I should just flip a coin...


----------



## JWBH01 (5 March 2007)

falconx said:
			
		

> If you are holding long then it might be a good time sometime this week, I'm just waiting for the dust to settle a bit.To be honest I thought it would've found a bit more support around 36 cents but I'm not losing sleep over it, its just a question of time before it starts heading up again imho.
> 
> PDN fell 15% today so I guess DYL could've potentially followed suit, I'll be quite surprised if it falls below 30 cents. Just wondering if I should accumulate dyl or buy PDN if it goes sub $7. Hard to decide maybe I should just flip a coin...




I am looking at PDN myself but I wasn't going to wait until it goes sub $7.  I'm quite surprised it has taken such a hard hit.

Surely, DYL has the potential for greater gains given it's lower SP.


----------



## Ubull (6 March 2007)

Serpie said:
			
		

> Also interesting to note today the rejection of PDN's takeover attempt of SMM.
> SMM quote the Mt Isa region as being highly prospective. Nice to have DYL operating in this region via the MRX JV.




It also has areas that it got from Superior recently so it will be a significant player in Mt. Isa.  Don't forget Namibia though - that is the region they have the interesting (for me) tenements in - 18,000 mt of 1970s and 1980s estimates - what will that turn into (this year) using modern exploration techniques?

Unless the U stocks were hugely overvalued to start with it makes no sense for them to be dropping down along with all the others - U price went up $10 last month to $85 and the systematic supply/demand problems that U has will not be sorted for years and years - plus global warming and using U as a green fuel is gathering momentum.....


----------



## Halba (6 March 2007)

Hi u bull. Looks like a very long wait for deep yellow - they haven't even started field work yet. Mkt cap still over $300m, I feel this is overly inflated.


----------



## Serpie (6 March 2007)

Field work has started. Announcement out today. It's all go in Namibia.
Good old Dr Leon has thrown the shareholders a life line in their time of need. Got to rate that!


----------



## Mousie (7 March 2007)

Announcement out, DYL increased land holdings in NT for calcrete-hosted U3O8, with a chance of getting Angela and Pamela


----------



## PhoenixXx (21 March 2007)

DYL is moving substantially today and I can't see any ann released today. Can anybody fill me in?


----------



## Gurgler (21 March 2007)

SP now up 11% on volume.

What's the buzz? Have I missed some news - or upcoming ann?


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

Interesting. Vol up a bit. 

Looks like it might be going to turn to me. MACD a decent indicator on this one. Might be still going down until it beats 47ish. Still a risk the bottom wasn't found. 

(i've taken a position)


----------



## falconx (21 March 2007)

IMO todays rise was due to people anticipating positive news from tommorows U conference. Dr Leon's speach is at 9:35AM entitled, "Deep Yellow - a true uranium company". Does anyone know if it will be broadcast or recorded and uploaded somewhere on the web? I would be interested to hear what he had to say.


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Interesting. Vol up a bit.
> 
> Looks like it might be going to turn to me. MACD a decent indicator on this one. Might be still going down until it beats 47ish. Still a risk the bottom wasn't found.
> 
> (i've taken a position)



Nice finish on day high 42 cents. Up 15%. Couple of large late orders. My target is just under next major resistance (IMO) at about 47ish, depending on market conditions and any announcements. Stop just under lower support line at 34 cents. So, just a short term chart trade really. 

Unusual. Are any results due? It's got a few things brewing now.


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

falconx said:
			
		

> IMO todays rise was due to people anticipating positive news from tommorows U conference. Dr Leon's speach is at 9:35AM entitled, "Deep Yellow - a true uranium company". Does anyone know if it will be broadcast or recorded and uploaded somewhere on the web? I would be interested to hear what he had to say.



Didn't most companies participating in last years Pay Dirt U Conference go up at the time it was held last year?  May be its history repeating itself yet again.  
DYOR


----------



## Gurgler (21 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Nice finish on day high 42 cents. Up 15%. Couple of large late orders. My target is just under next major resistance (IMO) at about 47ish, depending on market conditions and any announcements. Stop just under lower support line at 34 cents. So, just a short term chart trade really.
> 
> Unusual. Are any results due? It's got a few things brewing now.




Interesting isn't it. What happened at 12.30 to kick start this move?


----------



## Mousie (22 March 2007)

falconx said:
			
		

> IMO todays rise was due to people anticipating positive news from tommorows U conference. Dr Leon's speach is at 9:35AM entitled, "Deep Yellow - a true uranium company". Does anyone know if it will be broadcast or recorded and uploaded somewhere on the web? I would be interested to hear what he had to say.




Presentation's out as an announcement this morn.

kennas,

Great job picking DYL entry; hope it works out for ya


----------



## mmmmining (25 March 2007)

A lot of people question about the lofty value about DYL, I decide to devote some of my weekend time to sort it out.

If I said DYL=FSY.TO+NTU+EME+NUP+TOE+SIM+SMM+$25m, you might thing I am insane. How about a portion of them?

In Namibia, it has 18,000t uranium at 263ppm, FSY has  6000t at 190ppm, and a draw card for FSY, and developing;

Near NT and WA board, DYL not only has about the same size of land as NTU, but also has the Don's Find historic insection on its tenement;

Near Alice Spring, DYL has tenement around the Bigrlyi Deposit, more land than NUP and SIM combined, and sold the Napperby deposit to TOE. Also it has a good chance to get Angela deposit.

QLD is the most promising land for DYL. It has bought three great tenements from Superior near Mt Isa, with both historic drilling intersection, and drill-ready targets. Plus it has JV with MRX. JV has intersected significant uranium.

So just like SMM, we cannot simply use EV/lb resources to value DYL. Since it has so many high quality tenement, very experienced management team, has PDN as the largest shareholder, I believe DYL has huge upside.


----------



## chris1983 (25 March 2007)

DYL look okay.  I have one thing to say..based on their namibian assets the 18,000 t resource is deceiving as this is spread over 5 seperate deposits that are not close to one another.  Two of the deposits have 5,000 T but this is not enough for a mine to be viable.  Just thought it was something important to mention.  They do show potential though with their additional aussie assets.  Market cap is at 408 million but they have funding for awhile yet before any funds need to be raised.  Good luck holders.


----------



## falconx (25 March 2007)

chris1983 said:


> DYL look okay.  I have one thing to say..based on their namibian assets the 18,000 t resource is deceiving as this is spread over 5 seperate deposits that are not close to one another.  Two of the deposits have 5,000 T but this is not enough for a mine to be viable.  Just thought it was something important to mention.  They do show potential though with their additional aussie assets.  Market cap is at 408 million.  Good luck holders.




All those figures are based on drilling done in the 1980s though aren't they? IIRC when Paladin retested their tenements recently their results were 4 times the amount of U they thought they originally had. Not saying this will necessarily happen with DYL but the chances are they have >18,000t than less. Even so 18000t is about $3.6 billion worth of U at todays prices (18,000,000 x 2.2 x $91 if I am not mistaken).  

And some good news from QLD, Beattie has made a U-turn:
http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2007/s1880255.htm


----------



## chris1983 (25 March 2007)

falconx said:


> All those figures are based on drilling done in the 1980s though aren't they? IIRC when Paladin retested their tenements recently their results were 4 times the amount of U they thought they originally had. Not saying this will necessarily happen with DYL but the chances are they have >18,000t than less. Even so 18000t is about $3.6 billion worth of U at todays prices (18,000,000 x 2.2 x $91 if I am not mistaken).
> 
> And some good news from QLD, Beattie has made a U-turn:
> http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2007/s1880255.htm




I'm just pointing out the possible downfalls for new comers.  Its really up to ASF readers if they want to put money into the stock.  Its all fine and dandy to work out the inground value of the total deposit size..but if there isn't enough uranium in one spot they won't develop it.  So yes..hopefully they do expand upon some of those resources.

They also do have some positives with their Australian tenements.  I really don't know myself what value to put on DYL which is why I stayed out of them.  Good luck if you hold.  Uranium sector is booming so I don't think they would be going down anytime soon.


----------



## mmmmining (25 March 2007)

DYL looks like having more tenements than any other ASX listed uranium companies. The deposit in Namibia is important, but is not everything. People should not get too excited, and fancy double or triple the resources without lift a finger.

However  I guess it is better than nothing, or better than companies with only limited historic exploration and data.

I have to repeat that DYL's true future is in Queensland (which not is not queen's land?)


----------



## Halba (25 March 2007)

theres not much potential to make even a 25% return as the market has factored in all upside and values into this share. Market value is over $400 million dollars, which is half of that of SMM with proven resources, and a bit higher than BMN which its resource is many multiples of DYL. DYL haven't even started drilling yet. lets not get too carried away mmmmining.


----------



## mmmmining (25 March 2007)

Halba said:


> theres not much potential to make even a 25% return as the market has factored in all upside and values into this share. Market value is over $400 million dollars, which is half of that of SMM with proven resources, and a bit higher than BMN which its resource is many multiples of DYL. DYL haven't even started drilling yet. lets not get too carried away mmmmining.




Believe it or not, prior the transfer of Napperby deposit to TOE, it is valued at EV $8/lb resources (non-JORC), cannot consider it too expensive.  Here again, I have to repeat it is nothing comparing the potential in QLD. I had never seen it so generous to issue 21m+ shares to MRX just for 51% of the interests, and have to spend millions of dollars to explore alone. 

Here again, please read my previous analysis. There is much more than your one-liner, and I am glad to know that you are not on the board yet.


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

Consolidating now since looking like it was going to break up. Interest evaporated pretty quickly. Maybe the market cap is just too much for this one at the moment. 

Fundamantals still uncertain on this for me. Just prospective really. The Tanami Gold uranium rights look interesting, as does the Mt Isa tennaments. The new lisences near Angela and Pamela in NT also have potential. The 10% interest by PDN has me intregued. What do PDN want with 10% of this? Strategic block? Potential partner...?? Still, just prospects with nothing really solid, so I'll stick to the chart for the minute. 

42.5 looks to be short term resisance now, but also links up with some medium term static. Could range between support and resistance now unless a decent ann is released. Not really happy with it's move at the moment. MACD still looks good although just looking like it might fall over....


----------



## hector (28 March 2007)

kennas said:


> Consolidating now ...
> 
> 42.5 looks to be short term resisance now, but also links up with some medium term static. Could range between support and resistance now unless a decent ann is released. Not really happy with it's move at the moment....




Hi Kennas,

As usual, this stock will go up, down or sideways. I tend to think this is a good opportunity to get back in and that sp will head north again. The proof for me will be if it closes above 42.5c.

I'm out at present, but if I were in I would give it a little longer to break one way or the other. I like the management of this company and am optimistic about its prospects in the long and short term.

Cheers


----------



## Tye (2 April 2007)

Starting to gain some strength at the moment. Volume is up already and hopefully a break above .445 can be achieved this week.


----------



## PhoenixXx (2 April 2007)

PDN bought another 10M shares of DYL on 29/03.
Fortunately i also picked DYL the same day and now slowly going on the uptrend.


----------



## Sean K (2 April 2007)

Looks like the down trend had been halted. Making higher lows and highs now. MACD just passing through zero line. Bullish. For the minute. There are possibly better U plays out there, IMO, just playing this on the chart at the moment.


----------



## Tye (2 April 2007)

Looking good now, just passed the .455 mark of most recent high. Good sign, smashing out of that small retracement that occured last week.


----------



## Sean K (2 April 2007)

Tye said:


> Looking good now, just passed the .455 mark of most recent high. Good sign, smashing out of that small retracement that occured last week.



I don't think it's day traders buying this. Some pretty hefty numbers being thrown about here. Maybe PDN is upping its stake. Speculation, but there has been quite a number of $50K + trades go through this arvo. I had planned to sell at 47, but will hold a bit longer to see what the commotion is about. Maybe greed will have the better of me. What's the saying 'plan your trade, and trade your plan'. Oh well.


----------



## mmmmining (2 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> A
> If I said DYL=FSY.TO+NTU+EME+NUP+TOE+SIM+SMM+$25m, you might thing I am insane. How about a portion of them?



Most diversified land holding, and may be the largest land holders  amount ASX uranium.


----------



## Halba (2 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> Most diversified land holding, and may be the largest land holders amount ASX uranium.




Land doesn't mean much unless you have resources, but the PDN connection/leon connection is helping it.


----------



## mmmmining (2 April 2007)

Halba said:


> Land doesn't mean much unless you have resources, but the PDN connection/leon connection is helping it.



If let you and me pickup a land, it might end up somewhere cheap and useless.

Remember, DYL's people are ex-PDN. They are very experienced. I have a map,"The Investor's Australian Uranium Hot Play Map",  and wish you have one too so you can see the location of them, very high quality, trust me.


----------



## Serpie (3 April 2007)

Excellent press for DYL:

http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...with-era-output/2007/04/02/1175366161903.html

Thanks to JoeKing on NZSharetrader for link.


----------



## Halba (3 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> If let you and me pickup a land, it might end up somewhere cheap and useless.
> 
> Remember, DYL's people are ex-PDN. They are very experienced. I have a map,"The Investor's Australian Uranium Hot Play Map",  and wish you have one too so you can see the location of them, very high quality, trust me.




High market cap already, doesn't allow any value I'm afraid mmmmining.


----------



## mmmmining (3 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> Remember, DYL's people are ex-PDN. They are very experienced.



http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...with-era-output/2007/04/02/1175366161903.html
Paladin managing director John Borshoff confirmed my view.


----------



## Tye (3 April 2007)

A close above .485 shows great strength. I would not be suprised if this is achieved today but a gain of 14% yesterday may mean a small fall today.


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I don't think it's day traders buying this. Some pretty hefty numbers being thrown about here. Maybe PDN is upping its stake. Speculation, but there has been quite a number of $50K + trades go through this arvo. I had planned to sell at 47, but will hold a bit longer to see what the commotion is about. Maybe greed will have the better of me. What's the saying 'plan your trade, and trade your plan'. Oh well.



I'm out 49.5. As was stated through my comments, just a chart trade. I think there will be some resistance around this level. I thought 48, so it's surpassed my level. I'll be interested to see why all the interest the past few days. All the best to long term holders.


----------



## mmmmining (3 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I'm out 49.5. As was stated through my comments, just a chart trade. I think there will be some resistance around this level. I thought 48, so it's surpassed my level. I'll be interested to see why all the interest the past few days. All the best to long term holders.




Damn Chartist, sell it too cheap, market manipulation in the name of resistance level.


----------



## doyoureallycare (3 April 2007)

DYL has alot of yellow cake and PDN know it!


----------



## Fab (9 April 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> DYL has alot of yellow cake and PDN know it!




Where is DYL yellow cake located? Looks like PDN is positioning itself to maybe have a go at DYL. When are they due to produce?


----------



## Serpie (9 April 2007)

DYL Yellowcake is situated 50km from PDN's Namibian holdings, and, more importantly, 50km from PDN's production plant.
Can't see PDN taking over DYL though. They'll keep supporting DYL and keep increasing their shareholding, but will retain it as a seperate entity IMHO.
The Namibian government are tightening up with regard to licencing etc, and it's in PDN's interest to diversify their interests in this part of the world.


----------



## kr1zh (16 April 2007)

DYL touched 56 cents today..

Anyone knows where DYL is heading?


----------



## nizar (16 April 2007)

kr1zh said:


> DYL touched 56 cents today..
> 
> Anyone knows where DYL is heading?




Its heading to blue skies if it closes above 56.5c (previous high close)


----------



## Preppy (16 April 2007)

Closed at 58 cents. Congrats to all.


----------



## falconx (23 April 2007)

Hey everyone! Why no chat here?!? finished at 64c FYI..


----------



## motion (23 April 2007)

Yes a big rise, I should have not sold = .. Not sure why but the growth is very postive

Will be keeping an eye this week....anyone else know why the jump in DYL at the moment..


----------



## kromey (23 April 2007)

motion said:


> Yes a big rise, I should have not sold = .. Not sure why but the growth is very postive
> 
> Will be keeping an eye this week....anyone else know why the jump in DYL at the moment..




PDN buying up.


----------



## Go Nuke (23 April 2007)

kromey said:


> PDN buying up.




Yep...IMO..I reckon  PDN might look at taking over.
PDN HAS stated that they are looking at further developing themselves by the end of this year and that they aren't finished with buying up. {Further diluting themselves though}

And why not takeover DYL.
I think they already own 11% of it and its very near their Langer H mine, so alot of infastructure already in place.


----------



## doyoureallycare (23 April 2007)

Yes my thought is that PDN are buying more!


----------



## falconx (23 April 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> Yes my thought is that PDN are buying more!




Wouldn't they be obliged to tell the market about that? I think PDN will wait at least until they (DYL) have some drilling results.


----------



## Serpie (24 April 2007)

PDN are telling the market about buying DYL.

Look at DYL announcements dated 30/03/07 and 17/04/07.

If it was PDN buying yesterday then we will see another update.


----------



## motion (24 April 2007)

Hmmm well wish my PDN shares where doing as good as DYL... Do you think it's to late to jump on board and get a part of the action or it's possible there could be a turn around once things settle... (not asking advice   just oppions ) 
or asking the Mob =


----------



## Sean K (24 April 2007)

motion said:


> Hmmm well wish my PDN shares where doing as good as DYL... Do you think it's to late to jump on board and get a part of the action or it's possible there could be a turn around once things settle... (not asking advice   just oppions ) or asking the Mob =



Momentum could keep it going, but have an exit strategy. Seems to be lots of interest in it, even if some of it is traders. If it's mostly traders, it could turn quickly. Market cap getting pretty big for what it's got in the ground.


----------



## nizar (24 April 2007)

THis is a blue sky stock.
Entry yesterday b4 the close it the way to play it. I wouldve but iv just got too many stocks at the moment and not enough cash, and knowing me, the one i wouldve needed to chop to get this probably will start running like a champion the moment i get out! 

From my experience, it would be good if it gaps up 2day but not more than, say, 2-3c, to open at 66-67ish, then it could run all day, and another white candle.

Then blow off 2mrw.

But if it gaps up too high, then its game over, and i wouldnt be touching it.

In my opinion.


----------



## Halba (24 April 2007)

Resources:

18,000t in Namibia at a low grade 200ppm (non JORC, historical)

QLD  - No resources defined

Market cap $666m full diluted
996,893,233 Shares and 45,500,000 Options (8.5 c to 60c)

This was expensive under my metrics at anything above 45 cents(nearly 500m dollar mkt cap), but looked okay at under 40 where i hesitated to buy in.


----------



## nizar (24 April 2007)

Halba said:


> Resources:
> 
> 18,000t in Namibia at a low grade 200ppm (non JORC, historical)
> 
> ...




Halba.
If you had bought at, say, 36c, would you have sold at 45c because it had reached your "valuation".
Just trying to get an insight into your trading methods thats all.


----------



## Halba (24 April 2007)

Nup probably wouldn't niz. I got WMT and its trading well over any accepted mkt cap for what it has yet I continue to hold. Just ride the ramp thats all. Stocks can stay overvalued for their entire life e.g. PDN.


----------



## doyoureallycare (24 April 2007)

IF PDN has bought more yesterday, then we will see an announcement it today, but who knows if it'll be after the close??

Also we all should know that DYL's Quarterly is due very soon. Last year it was the 27th.

I personally believe that DYL's share price is still dirt cheap. If PDN think it is then DYL must have the yellowcake in Namibia!!!

Great months to come for all holders.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Sean K (24 April 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> I personally believe that DYL's share price is still dirt cheap.



Why do you think it's cheap DYRC? kennas


----------



## Halba (24 April 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> IF PDN has bought more yesterday, then we will see an announcement it today, but who knows if it'll be after the close??
> 
> Also we all should know that DYL's Quarterly is due very soon. Last year it was the 27th.
> 
> ...




Dirt is just dirt. It has to be defined through large amounts of drill work which is time consuming. You can't possibly speculate further considering the limited information we have. Are you referring to the share price in cents as being dirt cheap? You do know that is has 1050m shares on issue? And DYL doesn't have any yellowcake, yellowcake is the finished product after processing of uranium ore.


----------



## doyoureallycare (24 April 2007)

ok then, just wait and see!


----------



## Sean K (24 April 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> ok then, just wait and see!



No, seriously DYRC, why do you think it's cheap? You need to justify your comments at ASF. Anything will do, then we can discuss it. Cheers, kennas


----------



## doyoureallycare (24 April 2007)

I honestly believe DYL is cheap because of the way it has set its self up next to PDN in Namibia and also the amount of potential their project has.

It is very similar formation to the langer henrich deposit and with PDN buying up in DYL its enough for me!


----------



## Sean K (24 April 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> I honestly believe DYL is cheap because of the way it has set its self up next to PDN in Namibia and also the amount of potential their project has.
> 
> It is very similar formation to the langer henrich deposit and with PDN buying up in DYL its enough for me!



Yes, Namibian EPLs are close to LH and are a similar type of deposit. However, at the moment, it seems the total tonnage they have there is spread over the EPLs in 5 different deposits and the grades aren't as good by the look. I'm not sure how open these deposits are either:

From DYL:



> The resources quoted in the table and total metreage drilled are based on data and reports obtained and prepared by the previous operators, as provided to the South African Nuclear Energy Corporation and the Namibian Ministry of Mines and Energy. DYL will complete the work necessary to independently verify the classification of the mineral resource estimates and is not treating the mineral resource estimates as JORC defined resources verified by a qualified person. The tenements will require considerable further exploration which DYL's management and consultants intend to carry out in due course. In the meantime, the information provided should be treated with the appropriate caution.




Is this what you are judging DYLs market cap on?

Certainly, exploration potential on prospective ground in a good region. Being so close to PDN there, perhaps they will take them over at some point. Is this where you see the value, and why they are 'cheap'? 

Table of deposits:


----------



## doyoureallycare (24 April 2007)

I wouldn't be taking any notice of those ancient results. Just wait for the new ones!


----------



## Sean K (24 April 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> I wouldn't be taking any notice of those ancient results. Just wait for the new ones!



So, the results from the new drilling, that started on 16 April, will make it 'cheap'.  

Maybe they will DYRC. Good luck.


----------



## doyoureallycare (24 April 2007)

*Paladin eyeing another buy before year's end*

Wednesday, 18 April 2007
Paul Garvey 
PALADIN Resources managing director John Borshoff says the company's merger and acquisition ambitions have not yet been satisfied, with the uranium miner looking to carry out at least one more deal before the year is out. 

Fresh from winning the approval of the Summit Resources board for Paladin's billion-dollar bid for the Queensland-focused uranium play, Borshoff told MiningNews.net the company still had "three or four M&A targets lined up".

"Later this year should see something else, with a bit of luck," he said.

Borshoff said the company was aiming to build an asset base across Africa, Australia, Asia and North America. To date, Paladin holds the producing Langer Heinrich mine in Namibia, the advanced Kyalakera project in Malawi, and several exploration assets in Australia. 

A successful takeover of Summit will also deliver Paladin full control of the Valhalla uranium deposit in Queensland, part of Summit's broader Mt Isa project.

He said the company was treading carefully with its assessments of potential targets, given the current heat in uranium equities.

"We've got to make sure we're not going along with gay abandon, we have to make sure the opportunity is there. As you can imagine, we're getting offers all over the place," he said.

Borshoff's comments came as Paladin topped up its stake in Namibia-focused explorer Deep Yellow. On Monday, Paladin forked out $5.5 million to increase its holding in Deep Yellow from 10.6% to 11.8% (see separate story).

Borshoff said the Deep Yellow purchase was consistent with its policy of maintaining a strategic position in the junior.

He said he was attracted to Deep Yellow's suite of exploration assets in areas relatively under-explored for uranium, including 50,000 square kilometers of ground in the Tanami-Arunta desert of the Northern Territory.

"Lots of uranium companies at the moment are looking at the easy low-hanging fruit, which is not looking so good these days, but the future lies with companies looking in new areas," he said.

Borshoff added that the Deep Yellow investment would have gone ahead irrespective of the success of Paladin's bid for Summit.

Finally, Borshoff said the company would sit down with French group Areva – which last week brokered a template for a $250 million investment in Summit – to work out a new structure for that relationship.

Areva had been poised to take a significant equity stake in Summit, but with that agreement subject to approval by Summit shareholders, Borshoff said the two parties would need to revisit the structure of the deal.

He said the new Areva transaction would almost certainly not involve the French nuclear giant taking up equity in Paladin, with Borshoff indicating a joint venture would be the most likely solution.


----------



## doyoureallycare (24 April 2007)

*With Summit conquered, Paladin ups Deep Yellow holding *

Tuesday, 17 April 2007
Paul Garvey

URANIUM miner Paladin Resources has toasted the success of its bid for Queensland uranium play Summit Resources by forking out more than $5.5 million to increase its stake in fellow Namibia-focused company Deep Yellow. 

Paladin spent $5.56 million or an average 48.5c per share to top up its Deep Yellow holding by 11.46 million shares.

With a previous stake of 10.6%, Paladin ranked as Deep Yellow's largest shareholder, and now controls 11.8% of the explorer's issued capital.

News of Paladin's top-up explained the heavy trading in Deep Yellow shares yesterday.

Some 23.6 million Deep Yellow shares changed hands as the company's share price moved from 50.5c at opening to 58c at the close.

Deep Yellow, which has a reputation as a favourite stock among day traders, has typically averaged turnover of between 2 million and 8 million shares per day.

The company was again the subject of heavy trading today, with 26.7 million shares changing hands as the company's share price lost 3.5c to 54.5c.

Deep Yellow's key asset is its Reptile project to the south and southwest of Paladin's flagship Langer Heinrich mine. 

Exploration work at Reptile by previous explorers has defined non-JORC compliant resources containing 18,000 tonnes of uranium oxide, and much of Deep Yellow's work has focused on verifying that historical work. 

Last Friday, Deep Yellow began a reverse circulation drilling program at Reptile, with first results from that work expected in as little as five weeks.

Deep Yellow director Martin Kavanagh told MiningNews.net he attributed today's heavy share volumes to profit-taking after yesterday's gain.

"Yesterday's heavy trading came on the back of the Summit-Paladin deal, and I suppose some people may have thought we might be on Paladin's radar, that we might be Paladin's next acquisition," Kavanagh said.

He added that any potential bid for Deep Yellow would need to overcome the fact the company's top 10 shareholders held around 50% of the company's stock, with executive chairman Leon Pretorius alone holding about 60 million shares.

Kavanagh said Deep Yellow had a good relationship with management at Paladin, with Deep Yellow having picked up one of its first uranium projects from Paladin.

Paladin sold Deep Yellow the Napperby uranium project in the Northern Territory, which has since been sold to Toro Energy.

Yesterday, Summit surprised many when it agreed to the terms of Paladin's revised takeover offer of one Paladin share for every 1.67 Summit shares held.

Paladin's shares had lost 57c to $9.83 by the close of trading today.


----------



## Sean K (25 April 2007)

So this is why it's cheap, DYRC?

If so, how cheap?


----------



## Serpie (25 April 2007)

Thanks for maintaining the quality of the thread Kennas.
I was having flashes of HC, and didn't like it.

Saying that DYL is "cheap" or "expensive" is redundant. It's worth whatever someone's willing to pay for it.

The frames of reference for valuing U companies are still being laid down, and even direct comparison's between U explorers are proving difficult.

Much of DYL's current SP comes from their personnel and affiliations, which, while less tangible than actual yellowcake in the ground, is still extremely valuable.

Take Dr Leon out of DYL, and see what happens to the SP.

Thankfully for holders we've got an excellent mix of all the required ingredients.


----------



## doyoureallycare (27 April 2007)

Good Morning all,

Hopefully today we should be seeing DYL's quarterley come through.
If not it's definately Monday.

Should be a not too bad one? What you's think?


----------



## Sean K (27 April 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Hopefully today we should be seeing DYL's quarterley come through.
> If not it's definately Monday.
> ...



Why will it be a not too bad one DYRC? You need to add some more detail into your posts for them to be of any value. Thanks, kennas


----------



## j4mesa (30 April 2007)

Just being a neutral person.

what's Kennas point is, which is in accordance with our administrator policy of posting, ie support your point with a reasons else it wrongly be considered as ramping. (Not saying that you are ramping though....)


----------



## borat (2 May 2007)

Any thoughts as to why DYL has had drops in the SP over the last few sessions? Dissapointing considering today was great day on the ASX.. 

It's been declining on average volume... Looking at the MACD and RSI it looked exhausted, it also passed the top Bollinger band during Mondays session at the open. Any comments from the fundamental & technical traders?


----------



## Mousie (2 May 2007)

borat said:


> Any thoughts as to why DYL has had drops in the SP over the last few sessions? Dissapointing considering today was great day on the ASX..
> 
> It's been declining on average volume... Looking at the MACD and RSI it looked exhausted, it also passed the top Bollinger band during Mondays session at the open. Any comments from the fundamental & technical traders?




Was getting the sharemarket jitters in the traditional May and (possible) Oct crashes, and also the fact that it's taken this long to get a JORC resource estimate, and looking way overvalued, thus sold my 6-figure holding in DYL @67.5c. Not bad for almost 3 years' work, but am   not to be able to sell for 71c.

Side question to the techies: Are any of you able to infer from the charts *before yesterday* what the high DYL set yesterday would be? Would like to know more about the technical side to enable buying and selling more closely to the possible all-time highs and lows. Anyone?


----------



## doyoureallycare (3 May 2007)

If you had a closer look at the past couple of days, nearly all uranium stocks were sold across the board.

Today they have rebounded and nearly all uranium stocks are up.

You'd find that it was just a couple of little profit taking sessions.

I wouldn't think its too much to worrie about as analysts are predicting a rise in Uranium price t0 US$140/lb in the near future.

If this happens, I would expect another rallie in uranium stocks.

I've spoken to Deep Yellow and they say that their Namibia drill results should be released within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Mousie (4 May 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> If you had a closer look at the past couple of days, nearly all uranium stocks were sold across the board.
> 
> Today they have rebounded and nearly all uranium stocks are up.
> 
> ...




WARNING: It's quite a long read ahead...

First of all let me just say all the best to existing holders, and that this had been an amazing journey (not that DYL was the only multiple-bagger I've had). But there're a few reasons why I finally sold out after waiting for the price increase:

1) Mkt cap of ~$700m without a JORC resource is hard to justify and has been explained by other ASF members; please go back in this thread to read them if you haven't done so;

2) Point 1 had been caused by a great dilution of existing shareholders' capital, something which I am strongly against. As long as the existing management is at DYL, I don't see this trend of wantonly issuing shares and options to uranium landholders to acquire projects (at increasing prices) stopping anytime soon. As long as the board gets rich with their options, minority shareholders' pie can get ever smaller for all they care;

3) The JV with TOE is the one that did it for me. Farming Napperby out smacks of a lack of ambition that is hard to explain given the caliber of the board. After getting the only JORC result they managed to produce all these years, why not produce the stuff ASAP to take advantage of uranium prices while they're still high? 

Instead they seem content to acquire more and more land, while squandering production opportunities by doing it the hard, but ultimately more rewarding way (ie recruit more talented people onto the team according to DYL's needs). They want to stay an exploration company because they're comfortable with it, and that's what they know best with the people they have. It made me really wonder what Dr Pretorius have really been doing with PDN while he was there if he can't even bring in the expertise he need, let alone handle production himself. This brings me to my last point, which is that:

4) DYL's board doesn't possess enough of an urgency to get things done, and naturally so if they're the only ones getting rich at the little guys' expense. 

They can claim they increased the mkt cap of the company from sub-$20m 3 years ago to ~$700m now for all I care, but as long as it doesn't say so in my shareholdings, I'm gone. They can care less about that being reflected in their shareholdings because they bought in BIG, and the current 7-8 baggers they're getting is good enough for them. So would it be for me if I bought in millions of dollars when I started out. But when I started circa 3 years back I can only buy about $9k worth of DYL.

Volatility in the markets, the fact that the average mainland Chinese 'cabbies' are borrowing to buy shares on the SSX, and the seemingly spooky recurrence of an economic recession in every 7th year of almost every decade just spurred me to take profits on an investment which has done very well for me, but one which I'm very disillusioned with as of now.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (4 May 2007)

Mousie said:


> WARNING: It's quite a long read ahead...
> 
> First of all let me just say all the best to existing holders, and that this had been an amazing journey (not that DYL was the only multiple-bagger I've had). But there're a few reasons why I finally sold out after waiting for the price increase:
> 
> ...




And to think it's yellowcake coloured like browncake......Very commendable comments and  posted arguements. Matrix down the road forgot its postcode has got that synergy theory of X-strata all over it.


----------



## doyoureallycare (6 May 2007)

That doesn't do it for me.

The SP has gone from mid 30's to a high of 71.5c in the time frame of just over a month and a half.

Paladin has bought over $9million worth of DYL shares in that period.

The way I see it is that Paladin wouldn't buy shares in DYL just for the sake of it! So I would think there's a reason behind it?

The reason for it? I don't know?? nobody knows? But I can't see Paladin just throwing away over $9million.

I wonder if the Dr has leaked some info to Paladin?


----------



## Mousie (6 May 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> That doesn't do it for me.
> 
> The SP has gone from mid 30's to a high of 71.5c in the time frame of just over a month and a half.
> 
> ...




Whether the Dr has leaked info we won't know, I agree. But what I can say is if the info is so valuable for PDN to throw $9.5mil DYL's way, they'd have thrown much more.

$9.5mil/$5,490mil = 0.1% of PDN's value = drop in an ocean

Heck, I pay approx 0.1% of brokerage fees when I make a trade!

Don't forget that PDN itself is trading on a huge paper profit, so it is logical for it to use the cash while it still can.

SP doubles due to a large correction on Feb 28 when SP dropped in 1.5-2 weeks from 48c to a low of 33.5c. The correction helped make the subsequent rise more impressive than it would otherwise have been.


----------



## doyoureallycare (6 May 2007)

Still doesn't make sense to me?

Paladin now owns 11.79% (117,585,704 Shares or $74,078,993.52 worth) in DYL.

Paladin's Borshoff said:

*Borshoff's comments came as Paladin topped up its stake in Namibia-focused explorer Deep Yellow. On Monday, Paladin forked out $5.5 million to increase its holding in Deep Yellow from 10.6% to 11.8% (see separate story).

Borshoff said the Deep Yellow purchase was consistent with its policy of maintaining a strategic position in the junior.

He said he was attracted to Deep Yellow's suite of exploration assets in areas relatively under-explored for uranium, including 50,000 square kilometers of ground in the Tanami-Arunta desert of the Northern Territory.

"Lots of uranium companies at the moment are looking at the easy low-hanging fruit, which is not looking so good these days, but the future lies with companies looking in new areas," he said.

Borshoff added that the Deep Yellow investment would have gone ahead irrespective of the success of Paladin's bid for Summit.*

Now I can't understand why Paladin would have a policy of maintaining a strategic position in Deep Yellow for no convincing reason other than under-explored assets?

The only reason I can put to it is that Paladin must know that DYL is going to return them dividends in the future.

I wonder how good of friends the Doc and Borshoff are?


----------



## doyoureallycare (6 May 2007)

Firstly you said:

*thus sold my 6-figure holding in DYL @67.5c. Not bad for almost 3 years' work, but am   not to be able to sell for 71c.*

Then you said:

*3) The JV with TOE is the one that did it for me. Farming Napperby out smacks of a lack of ambition that is hard to explain given the caliber of the board. After getting the only JORC result they managed to produce all these years, why not produce the stuff ASAP to take advantage of uranium prices while they're still high







Mousie said:



			WARNING: It's quite a long read ahead...
		
Click to expand...


*


Mousie said:


> What I can't work out, if what you claim is true is why sell now at 67.5c but didn't sell after the TOE JV in Feb?


----------



## doyoureallycare (6 May 2007)

Deep Yellow – Leon Pretorius
Deep Yellow has a non JORC resource position of ~24,000t of U3O8 mostly in calcrete hosted mineralisation. The company is purely exploration focussed and managed by geoscientists, and has the support of Paladin as a key shareholder (+10%). The company has a three year exploration budget of A$15m to be spread across NT (Tanami – Arunta), Qld (Miranda Project; Matrix Metals) and Namibia. Deep Yellow has essentially divested their interest in the Napperby project to Toro Energy as they believe Toro will be able to focus on developing the project. In Namibia, Deep Yellow has access to the Reptile resource (5 separate projects with a combined resource of 18,000t U3O8 @ 0.0263% U3O8). The landholding in Namibia is to the south and west of the Langer Heinrich deposit where drilling and EM work is expected to commence by Easter.
View: A good mix of exploration skills, vast uranium experience, Paladin links and prospective tenure. At this stage a strongly exploration focussed company.

http://www.allianceresources.com.au...de Uranium Conference Summary_23_March_07.pdf


----------



## Mousie (7 May 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> Firstly you said:
> 
> *thus sold my 6-figure holding in DYL @67.5c. Not bad for almost 3 years' work, but am   not to be able to sell for 71c.*
> 
> ...




Not sure what you're getting at by quoting both of my passages in bold at all. With regards to my 2nd comment it's very simple: I was waiting for the price to come back up to the previous high of 60c in Jan. The Feb correction merely prolonged, but did not change or prevent, my intention to sell the heads.


----------



## Mousie (7 May 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> At this stage a strongly exploration focussed company.




Precisely the reason why, given the vast amounts of landholding they have, I am massively disappointed with this statement. Uranium prices won't stay high forever.

An exploration focused company with no JORC resource with market cap of ~700m; thanks but no thanks, I'd rather move on.


----------



## doyoureallycare (7 May 2007)

Thats ok, we'll have to wait and see what the Namibian drill results look like in about a weeks time.


----------



## Ubull (8 May 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> Thats ok, we'll have to wait and see what the Namibian drill results look like in about a weeks time.




Why do you think Namibian drill results are imminent?  Company is not indicating that this is about to happen....


----------



## doyoureallycare (8 May 2007)

All you have to do is ring DYL and ask them when they expect for the Namibian drill results to be released. 

Thats what i've done.


----------



## doyoureallycare (21 May 2007)

*The future is looking good for Deep Yellow*

*Deep Yellow plans to raise up to $40m in 1-for-12 issue*
13:14, Monday, 21 May 2007

        Sydney - Monday - May 21: (RWE Aust Business News) - Deep Yellow
(ASXYL) will undertake a one-for-12 non-renounceable entitlement issue
at 50c a share to raise up to $40 million.
        The company said it is currently committed to spend $5m a year on
exploration but, given its growing portfolio, this rate is too low to
meet its objectives of becoming a substantial uranium exploration and
development company.
        Exploration expenditure will now be increased to $9m this year
and to $15m next year.
        The directors will take up their entitlements under this issue.
        Deep Yellow shares were up 0.5 to 58c.
        ENDS

Copyright  © 2007 RWE Australian Business News. All rights reserved


----------



## borat (22 May 2007)

*Re: The future is looking good for Deep Yellow*

Can someone tell me what this means? Is it good or bad news for the current SP and how good for long term?



doyoureallycare said:


> *Deep Yellow plans to raise up to $40m in 1-for-12 issue*
> 13:14, Monday, 21 May 2007
> 
> Sydney - Monday - May 21: (RWE Aust Business News) - Deep Yellow
> ...


----------



## doyoureallycare (22 May 2007)

*Deep Yellow uranium prospect enhanced
09:46, Tuesday, May 22, 2007*

        Sydney - Tuesday - May 22: (RWE Australian Business News) - 
Deep Yellow Limited (DYL) on 3 January 2007 announced that an initial 
composite rock sample assay collected during the evaluation of Superior 
Uranium’s Queens Gift uranium prospect on EPM 15070 (75 km north of Mt 
Isa) by DYL’s consultant geologist returned a value of 3,530 ppm U3O8
from iron carbonate altered chloritic schist outcrops.
        The Directors are pleased to announce that a three week field 
mapping exercise recently completed at Queens Gift has significantly 
enhanced the prospect's potential and extent with eightcomposite rock 
samples containing significant amounts of uranium.
        Composite Rock Sample ranged from 1,515 ppm U3O8 to 28,600 ppm 
(that is, 2.86pc).
        Anomalous radioactive zones are located within intensely 
haematite-silicified magnetic rock occurring in a band up to 50 m wide 
east of a contact with unaltered basalts. The anomalous zone is 
discontinuous over a mapped known length of 1,200 m.
        However, the central-south anomaly is relatively continuous over 
more than 500 m of the 1,200 m strike length and swings ESE at its
southern end and appears open for another several hundred metre before 
disappearing beneath alluvial and scree cover.
        ENDS

Copyright  © 2007 RWE Australian Business News. All rights reserved.


----------



## doyoureallycare (22 May 2007)

*Deep Yellow Ltd and Uranio Ltd Establish a Joint Venture on
Four Uranium Properties in Western Australia and South Australia*

The Boards of Deep Yellow Ltd. (ASX code “DYL”) and BlackGrange Ltd. (soon to be renamed Uranio
Limited “Uranio”) are pleased to announce they have reached agreement on commercial terms for the
acquisition by Uranio of a majority interest in four DYL uranium properties located in Western Australia and
South Australia.
Essentially, the proposal provides Uranio with the opportunity to acquire 70% of each of the wholly owned
DYL properties (as listed in Attachment 1) and in addition to acquire an overall 70% interest in the Siccus
joint venture, 90% of which is owned by DYL. Furthermore Uranio will have the opportunity to maximise its
ownership of the properties in the future by paying for the proven in-ground resource on terms referred to
below.
Finalisation of the transaction is subject to the negotiation and execution of a formal agreement within the
next month, followed by the proposed admission of Uranio Limited to the official list of the ASX no later than
23rd November 2007.
While these properties are highly prospective, they were acquired during DYL’s formative stages prior to its
present Board’s decision to concentrate efforts in select exploration areas where the Company now holds
large tracts of land under tenure and bases have been established. This left the projects subject to this
agreement geographically isolated and the disinvestment is in accordance with DYL’s previously stated
strategy of focusing its management and resources on the chosen priority exploration areas in Mt Isa,
Gawler Craton and Namibia.
DYL will continue to benefit from the opportunity provided to the new company which will be able to better
focus on and fully evaluate and explore the tenements. If this is successful it will result in significant returns
to DYL shareholders. Uranio will benefit from the acquisition and the subsequent focused and energetic
development of a portfolio of potential uranium exploration opportunities.
The principal commercial terms are as follows:
1. A$2,000,000 in cash made up as follows:
a) Uranio has made an upfront payment of A$250,000 in cash on the signing of the heads of
agreement.
b) Uranio will make a further cash payment of A$250,000 on the signing of a definitive sale
agreement on or before the 29th June, 2007.
c) A final cash payment of A$1,500,000 will be paid by Uranio out of the financial proceeds realised
from the proposed listing on the ASX.
2. Ordinary shares as follows:
a) The issuance to DYL of ordinary shares in Uranio Limited that will equate to 9.8 percent of the
total shares on issue as at the time of the initial listing of the Company on the ASX.
B. OTHER RELEVANT ITEMS
1. A joint venture agreement (JVA) will be entered into on transfer of the properties from DYL to Uranio.
Uranio will be the Manager of that JVA.
2. Uranio will become a participant in the Siccus joint venture agreement with a 70% stake, with DYL
retaining 20% and Signature Resources retaining its’ original 10% stake.
3. Effective immediately Uranio will pay all outgoings and maintain all the tenements and keep any joint
venture agreements in good standing. DYL will provide all the administrative and statutory expenditure
requirements necessary for this to be achieved until the transaction is completed and ownership can be
transferred.
4. DYL will have no representation on the board of Uranio.
5. Upon completion of a bankable feasibility study each party will have the right to decide whether to
participate in mining operations at the area that is the subject of the study. If one party decides not to
participate in mining operations then the other party will have the right to acquire the relevant JVA
interest for 15% of the in-ground value of the uranium as referenced (defined by JORC Code in lbs and
multiplied by the current uranium spot price per lb) in the feasibility study. At election the consideration
may be any combination of cash and shares, shares held by either party to be limited to no more than
20% of the issued share capital of the other party at the time.
The DYL Board’s rationale for the sale of these tenements is to allow DYL to focus on its advanced
exploration projects in Namibia, the Mt. Isa district and other priority regional targets close to already
established DYL bases and personnel throughout Australia. In addition DYL will be able to realise an
immediate return in cash terms from the projects and deploy this cash to priority projects. Last but not least
there is the opportunity to further benefit DYL’s shareholders through the retention of a significant direct
stake in each project and a retained equity interest in Uranio.
“Whilst DYL has a growing team of experienced uranium exploration personnel, the DYL Board recognises
that it makes sense for DYL to focus on its’ main priority projects and give a new company the opportunity to
focus on and aggressively advance these projects that might not otherwise get the levels of attention and
funding that they require.” Deep Yellow’s Executive Chairman, Dr Leon Pretorius said today.
“Given Uranio’s objective of becoming a uranium explorer, DYL and its shareholders will benefit from
Uranio’s focused efforts as DYL will become a significant shareholder of Uranio once listed and will remain a
stakeholder in the projects going forward.”
‘We are pleased to be able to enter into this transaction with Deep Yellow and look forward to welcoming
Deep Yellow as a substantial shareholder and joint venture partner. We are now focused on finalising the
appointment of a managing director, completing an IPO prospectus together with the appointment of a
broker, in readiness for listing on the ASX”, Uranio Director, Mr. Marcello Cardaci, said today.


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> *Deep Yellow Ltd and Uranio Ltd Establish a Joint Venture on
> Four Uranium Properties in Western Australia and South Australia*



So, they've got rid of Nolan's Bore, and now their tenaments in SA and WA. What have they got left to sell off? QLD and Namibia? Not too long before they become a shell company.  Are they admitting they can't take these things to potential production?


----------



## doyoureallycare (22 May 2007)

hahaha your really are a funny fellow aren't you Kennas.

Give me a break, DYL don't need the useless projects, they only keep the ones that are worth keeping.

What type of post was that anyway?


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> hahaha your really are a funny fellow aren't you Kennas.
> 
> Give me a break, DYL don't need the *useless projects*, they only keep the ones that are worth keeping.
> 
> What type of post was that anyway?



If they're useless why are they keeping 30% interest? 

Perhaps it's good that they focus on the other projects, but Mr Market doesn't seem to think so at the moment. Down a percent or two.

What's your take on this DYRC? It's fine to cut and past an announcement into the thread but do you think this is a good move by DYL? I'm sure you do. Better top up then eh?


----------



## doyoureallycare (22 May 2007)

Oh well maybe you just don't like DYL but I reckon you just don't like me.

*ANYWAY DYL PRE-OPEN again.
*
Whats coming up next?


----------



## doyoureallycare (22 May 2007)

*Deep Yellow Ltd / Dominion Mining Ltd – Western Gawler Project*

The Directors of Deep Yellow Limited (DYL) have resolved to issue 21,931,651 fully paid ordinary
shares in DYL to Dominion Mining Ltd (DOM) in order to acquire a 51% interest in the uranium
rights to the Western Gawler Tenements subject to the Western Gawler Uranium Exploration and
Development Project (the Project) Heads of Agreement between DYL and DOM (ASX 22
February, 2006).
The interpretation of data from an Airborne Electromagnetic (AEM) survey over the tenements
confirmed the presence of extensive palaeochannel systems previously interpreted from remote
sensed satellite data and regional mapping by the South Australian Geological Survey. Importantly
the AEM data provides detail information on channel meanders (potential uranium deposition sites)
and an estimate of channel depths.
DYL is planning to undertake a minimum 12,000 metre RAB/Aircore drill programme on 1 to 2
kilometre spaced traverses across these channel systems. The drilling will initially target the
delineation of preferred host lithologies and the presence of redox fronts. Plans showing the areas
to be drilled have been submitted for clearance by the traditional Aboriginal owners under DOM’s
access Agreement. A drill rig has been secured and drilling is scheduled to commence during
June/July pending clearances.
An Appendix 3b is attached applying for quotation of the shares to be issued together with an s708
Notice as required by the Corporations Act 2001.
Yours sincerely,


----------



## TheAbyss (22 May 2007)

My view is that DYL have more projects than they can possibly develop at the moment so have evaluated their positions and decided on a strategy which allows them to get something out of the ground sooner rather than later. 

If you follow that line of thought SA and Namibia would get priority over WA. Qld is an unknown quantity so we may see something moving their also in the short term depending on the line of thought Dr Leon has.

If you take that a step further, DYL have now bought some time for their longer term projects and can concentrate on the more immediate opportunities whilst silencing some of their detractors who claim that DYL will never actually produce anything. 

All in all a fairly positive step in my view.


----------



## Mousie (22 May 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> *Deep Yellow Ltd / Dominion Mining Ltd – Western Gawler Project*
> 
> The Directors of Deep Yellow Limited (DYL) have resolved to issue 21,931,651 fully paid ordinary
> shares in DYL to Dominion Mining Ltd (DOM) in order to acquire a 51% interest in the uranium
> ...






Mousie said:


> WARNING: It's quite a long read ahead...
> 
> First of all let me just say all the best to existing holders, and that this had been an amazing journey (not that DYL was the only multiple-bagger I've had). But there're a few reasons why I finally sold out after waiting for the price increase:
> 
> ...




Boy do old habits die hard at DYL. Really glad I got off a while ago...100 characters yet? No? YES!


----------



## prawn_86 (24 May 2007)

So whats everyones opinion on this at the moment?

Personally i think the rights issue has set a floor price of 50c and for it to fall below that would be unlikely. Secondly i am a mediuim to long term investor rather than a trader so i still believe there is plenty of upside for dyl, especially considering its pdn connections and the fact that it has now decided which particular tenements it intends to focus on.


----------



## falconx (24 May 2007)

My opinion is that it is getting quite oversold now so i bought back in again. I did so mainly due to the pending announcement of drilling results and price of U is probably going up again soon in the next auction, should see U stocks back in business. How likely is it that we will get an announcement regarding Namibian drilling results this month? I think it should get some support at 50-51 cents but if it falls to around 45 ill probably accumulate a few more.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 June 2007)

lots of volume and a big jump in sp today. does this constitute a breakout?
any ideas as to why? or was it just oversold?


----------



## doyoureallycare (4 June 2007)

Could be 3 things.

1) We all know that DYL is announcing drill results this month. So todays action could have been just a taste of whats to come? 

2) Paladin has increased its interest in DYL again. If this has happened, then I would expect a buying frenzy to start esspecially after PDN didn't buy SMM.

3) Could be something new, Eg. Another project, JV etc.

I'm happy either way


----------



## doyoureallycare (4 June 2007)

Just keep this in mind just incase!

Paladin eyeing another buy before year's end

Wednesday, 18 April 2007
Paul Garvey 
PALADIN Resources managing director John Borshoff says the company's merger and acquisition ambitions have not yet been satisfied, with the uranium miner looking to carry out at least one more deal before the year is out. 

Fresh from winning the approval of the Summit Resources board for Paladin's billion-dollar bid for the Queensland-focused uranium play, Borshoff told MiningNews.net the company still had "three or four M&A targets lined up".

"Later this year should see something else, with a bit of luck," he said.

Borshoff said the company was aiming to build an asset base across Africa, Australia, Asia and North America. To date, Paladin holds the producing Langer Heinrich mine in Namibia, the advanced Kyalakera project in Malawi, and several exploration assets in Australia. 

A successful takeover of Summit will also deliver Paladin full control of the Valhalla uranium deposit in Queensland, part of Summit's broader Mt Isa project.

He said the company was treading carefully with its assessments of potential targets, given the current heat in uranium equities.

"We've got to make sure we're not going along with gay abandon, we have to make sure the opportunity is there. As you can imagine, we're getting offers all over the place," he said.

Borshoff's comments came as Paladin topped up its stake in Namibia-focused explorer Deep Yellow. On Monday, Paladin forked out $5.5 million to increase its holding in Deep Yellow from 10.6% to 11.8% (see separate story).

Borshoff said the Deep Yellow purchase was consistent with its policy of maintaining a strategic position in the junior.

He said he was attracted to Deep Yellow's suite of exploration assets in areas relatively under-explored for uranium, including 50,000 square kilometers of ground in the Tanami-Arunta desert of the Northern Territory.

"Lots of uranium companies at the moment are looking at the easy low-hanging fruit, which is not looking so good these days, but the future lies with companies looking in new areas," he said.

Borshoff added that the Deep Yellow investment would have gone ahead irrespective of the success of Paladin's bid for Summit.

Finally, Borshoff said the company would sit down with French group Areva – which last week brokered a template for a $250 million investment in Summit – to work out a new structure for that relationship.

Areva had been poised to take a significant equity stake in Summit, but with that agreement subject to approval by Summit shareholders, Borshoff said the two parties would need to revisit the structure of the deal.

He said the new Areva transaction would almost certainly not involve the French nuclear giant taking up equity in Paladin, with Borshoff indicating a joint venture would be the most likely solution.


----------



## doyoureallycare (6 June 2007)

Just noticed that a trade of 1 million shares went through at 58.5c not long ago.

 13:27 187,093 59 4,000    
 13:19 181,297 58.5 880,000    
 13:19 181,296 58.5 5,000    
 13:19 181,295 58.5 50,000    
 13:19 181,294 58.5 1,000    
 13:19 181,293 58.5 30,401    
 13:16 179,573 58.5 20,000  XT  
 13:16 178,832 58.5 559    
 13:11 175,247 58.5 5,000    
 12:57 151,740 58.5 506    
 12:55 150,919 58.5 63,534


----------



## Haveacrack (6 June 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> Just noticed that a trade of 1 million shares went through at 58.5c not long ago.
> 
> 13:27 187,093 59 4,000
> 13:19 181,297 58.5 880,000
> ...




That was probably a director bailing out, seriously that's an encouraging sign ( (i think - isn't it!!!))


----------



## doyoureallycare (7 June 2007)

How many shares do the directors own?? Is there an anouncement that the directors sold? NO!

Give me a break


----------



## barney (7 June 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> lots of volume and a big jump in sp today. does this constitute a breakout?
> any ideas as to why? or was it just oversold?




Hi Prawn,

Probably not a breakout, but the price action an DYL looks pretty interesting to me atm considering the state of the market, coupled with the "out of favour" U stocks .................... I think we will see a few days consolidation on DYL, followed by a nice run of leg ups if the action between late March to late April is any indication .......... The pattern is emerging very nicely imo.


----------



## doyoureallycare (13 June 2007)

12,000,000 shares changed hands under SP XT Basis just before the close.

Pushed the price back to 56c.

Any thoughts?


----------



## philby3 (14 June 2007)

DYL's next issue is being offered to existing shareholders based on their holdings - 1 new share for every 12 held - with the record date for entitlement being set on 21 June 07.

Could be someone eyeing off 1mill shares in the option.


----------



## Haveacrack (14 June 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> How many shares do the directors own?? Is there an anouncement that the directors sold? NO!
> 
> Give me a break




Easy Tiger......obviously you are very emotional about this stock and you can't take a joke.  If you read the thread in its context it was meant as a joke and is exactly that.


----------



## Ubull (15 June 2007)

Namibia licence announcement out....  area seems to have gone to feasibility in the past....  go to website www.deepyellow.com.ai - better picture than on ASX website...


----------



## falconx (15 June 2007)

The announcement seems fairly positive to me so why is the share price back to 55c now? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Hardy (15 June 2007)

Because DYL doesn't seem to follow any of the conventional wisdom about share price behaviour?

Or perhaps it's people who bought in during the latest upwards movement (the big one ~4 weeks ago) and are now bailing out and cutting their losses).


----------



## Haveacrack (15 June 2007)

Maybe there is some sentiment the stock is only worth 50 cents which could create some holders selling off. Also, when you issue additional stock at a discount it can water down the value of a company, so the company is perceived by the market as being worth less.  Hopefully DYL will show some consolidation and then should in theory bounce back.  Keep in mind those who have been watching this stock are waiting on an ann. re namibia.
DYOR im not a bro or adviser



Just received notification of ann. about to be released.........


----------



## doyoureallycare (15 June 2007)

Hi all, Just looking at today's announcment-GRANT OF ADDITIONAL NAMIBIAN TENEMENT.
*
"The new EPL area, known as Aussinanis, was prospected and drilled by French company Elf-
Aquitaine to feasibility stage between 1974 and 1982, outlining uranium mineralisation that
occurs as carnotite at shallow depths in a palaeochannel system."*

Now if Elf thought it was worth drilling this EPL to feasibility stage back in 1974/1982 then imagine what it would be worth today!

I'm trying to find drill results on the EPL so if anyone can help me please do so.

Cheers


----------



## doyoureallycare (15 June 2007)

URANIUM
NAMIBIA is currently the world’s fifth-biggest uranium producer (after Canada, Australia, Kazakhstan and Niger), and once a planned output expansion at Rossing is completed and Langer Heinrich comes fully on stream in 2007, is set to become the third biggest.

In addition to Rossing and Langer Heinrich, known deposits include Aussinanis, Hakskeen, Klein Spitzkoppe, Marinica, Oryx, Trekkopje/Klein Trekkopje, Tubas, Tumas, Valencia and Wolfkoppe.

Most contain uranium mineralisation either in alaskite granite (as at Rossing) or calcrete (as at Langer Heinrich), mainly at shallow depth and amenable to open-pit mining.

The Rossing mine’s future for the next ten years has been assured by a US$112 million lifeof-mine extension project approved in December 2005 by Rio Tinto group, the major shareholder with 68.6%. Rossing’s other main shareholders include the Namibian Government (whose equity holding of 3.5% translates into a 50% voting interest), South Africa’s Industrial Development Corp (10%) and the Iran Government (10%).

Given the continuing controversy over Iran’s nuclear programme, Rossing issued a statement in mid-2005 to the effect that no uranium had been supplied to Iran by the mine since Namibia’s independence in 1990. Production of uranium oxide is being raised over a two-year period back to the mine’s original design capacity of 4,000 t/y, which was last achieved in the early 1990s. Rossing produced 3,711 t in 2005.

The US$92 million Langer Heinrich mine, located some 100 km to the southeast of Rossing, is being commissioned by Perth-based Paladin Resources, with the first shipments to customers expected to take place in February 2007. The
calcrete ore deposit is much smaller but of higher grade than that at Rossing, and planned output of some 1,200 t/y of U308 will boost Namibia’s total uranium output to over 5,000 t/y.

A third uranium deposit, Trekkopje/Klein Trekkopje (located 20 km north of the Rossing mine) is being evaluated by UraMin Inc. Evaluation of a fourth known uranium deposit also started earlier this year, with TSX-listed Forsys Metals Corp commencing a diamond-drilling programme at its Valencia project. AIM-listed Kalahari Minerals, which has a portfolio of mainly copper and gold prospects in Namibia, is evaluating potential uranium mineralisation at Husab.


----------



## Ubull (16 June 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> URANIUM
> NAMIBIA is currently the world’s fifth-biggest uranium producer (after Canada, Australia, Kazakhstan and Niger), and once a planned output expansion at Rossing is completed and Langer Heinrich comes fully on stream in 2007, is set to become the third biggest.
> 
> In addition to Rossing and Langer Heinrich, known deposits include Aussinanis, Hakskeen, Klein Spitzkoppe, Marinica, Oryx, Trekkopje/Klein Trekkopje, Tubas, Tumas, Valencia and Wolfkoppe.




Four of the areas listed are in DYLs ground - Tumas, Tubas, Oryx and the new one Aussinanis.  Will be interesting!


----------



## doyoureallycare (16 June 2007)

I found a good read on DYL's EPL's. It has info on all DYL's drill targets

http://www.mme.gov.na/gsn/pdf/uranium.pdf


----------



## doyoureallycare (16 June 2007)

4.2.2.1.2 The Tubas Uranium deposit
The Tubas deposit is situated along the Tumas River some 40 km east of Walvis Bay.
The deposit was located during exploration conducted over the Tubas Grant (Fig. 25).
Anomalous zones were located in the southern part of the grant which is transected by the westwards-flowing Tumas River. T-cup survey anomalies were percussion drilled and this located secondary uranium mineralisation associated with the palaeochannel of the Tumas valley.
The Tumas valley is in excess of 40-m-deep and the rock types occupying the palaeovalley consist of red to brick-red sand or sandstone, grits, conglomerates, gypsum and calcrete. Red sands occur up to 10 m below surface. Calcretes of ranging shades are present below the red sands. Within the calcretes are loosely consolidated grits and gravels (Fig. 29).
Uranium mineralisation in the Tumas River drainage is present mainly in tabular bodies of the upper 20 m. The mineralisation is predominantly associated with red sands but values in excess of 100 g/t have also been recorded from calcretes and gravels.
Carnotite occurs as yellow specks and streaks, or coats worm burrows or shrinkage spaces around larger clasts. Traces of uranium have also been identified in refractory heavy minerals.
Anomalous U3O8 results have been intersected in 41% of the boreholes drilled in the Tumas River (Fig. 30). These values range between 50 to 200 g/t. The highest individual assay result recorded was 951 g/t U3O8 over one metre, some 11 m below surface. The same borehole returned an average value of 639 g/t U3O8 over three metres.
A preliminary estimate of the results of this programme indicated 130 million t at 90 g/t U3O8 over an average thickness of 7 m with an average overburden of 3 m.
An additional percussion-drill programme was conducted over selected small areas and confirmed the gypsiferous red sandstone as the main host for mineralisation. Higher grades were also indicated with values in excess of 1 000 g/t U3O8 being returned from boreholes on three of the twelve lines drilled. The single highest assay was 8 177 g/t over 1 m (Wagener,
1977b). Pitting and trenching in selected areas indicated extreme variability of mineralisation over small areal separations of ±2 m. During the later phases of exploration, metallurgical tests were undertaken on the ore but the unfavorable uranium market led to the termination of exploration activities (Wagener, 1983).


----------



## doyoureallycare (16 June 2007)

4.2.2.1.3 Oryx
The Oryx Grant area is situated in the Namib Desert Park, 70 km east of Walvis Bay (Fig. 25).
Rocks of the Damara Sequence overlie red granite and metasedimentary rocks of the Abbabis Formation, which form dome-like
structures in the western part of the grant area.
The Damara Sequence is represented by quartzites, biotite gneisses and conglomerates of the Nosib Group in the west and the Chous Formation and Tinkas Member of the Swakop Group in the east. The Swakop Group rocks are intruded by a north-south trending oval-shaped mass of post tectonic granite.
The grant area is characterised by northerly-to northeasterly-trending structures. Folding has produced large-scale basin-and-dome structures as well as smaller isoclinal folds. The major axes and plunge directions of the fold structures
parallel the regional fabric of the area.
Two anomalies termed OA and OB were defined by the initial exploration programme and subsequent follow-up surveys focused on these areas (Fig. 25).
Anomaly OA is covered by superficial deposits of alluvium, residium, calcrete and gypsum. The area is bounded in the east by
outcrops of the Tinkas Member and in the west by red granite gneisses of the Abbabis Formation. Projecting through the surficial cover are numerous small outcrops of pegmatite and marble. A radiometric survey defined a northwesterly-trending anomaly over surficial material. The anomaly is defined by a 20 g/t U3O8 isoline and contains areas of higher values which peak at 80 g/t U3O8.
Soil samples were analysed for U3O8 and ThO2 and anomalies of these were found to coincide with the total-count radiometric anomalies. In the eastern part of the detailed grid only, U3O8 anomalies occur and are due to the presence of secondary uranium in calcrete and gypcretes. Uranium anomalies were defined as being greater than 25 g/t U3O8, with the highest value recorded being 137 g/t U3O8. Thorium anomalies are defined by the 30 g/t ThO2 isoline and peak in the western part of the grid at 127 g/t ThO2.
Anomaly OB is covered by alluvium, calcrete, gypcrete and scree, through which frequent outcrops of Tinkas Memberschist,Chuos Formation mixtite and Nosib Group quartzite protrude. The eastern part of this anomaly is underlain by late tectonic granite.
Structurally the area is complex with fold areas trending both east-west and north-south.
Two anomalies were defined by a radiometric survey. The first measures 300 by 130 m with a peak value of 180 g/t equivalent
U, and is located over weathered outcrop of Tinkas Member schist. The second anomaly is 400 by 60 m in extent and islocated over surficial sediments. It has a peak value of 90 g/t equivalent U.
An assessment of all results led to the shift of exploration emphasis towards secondary uranium mineralisation in the Tumas drainage and its tributaries. A drilling programme located secondary uranium mineralisation in the calcrete and gypcrete surficial sedimentary deposits. The mineralisation consists of sporadic anomalous U3O8 which occurs at variable depths and is
confined to the palaeochannel. Metallurgical testwork on selected percussion-drill samples indicated that wet scrubbing could upgraded the secondary mineralization (Marsh, 1984).
The anomalies associated with the Tumas River were found to extend southwards into a major tributary channel and the Oryx Extension Grant was subsequently taken out to investigate these.
Six small weakly-mineralised areas covered by 6.2 m of overburden were delineated. They indicated approximately 8 000 000 t U3O8 at a grade of about 140 g/t (Bothe, ca. 1975).


----------



## doyoureallycare (16 June 2007)

4.2.2.1.4 Tumas Deposit
The Tumas grant is situated 70 km due east of Walvis Bay and covers a portion of the Namib Desert Park (Fig. 25).
The area is underlain mainly by biotite schists, quartzites, meta-greywackes, marbles and silicates of the Tinkas Member of the Karibib Formation. The rocks have been intensely folded and locally have a northnortheast - south-southwest strike and steep dips. Intrusive Salem type granites and pegmatites occur mainly in the west. Karoo age dolerite dykes have intruded parallel to the regional foliation trend of the Damaran metasediments.
Aeromagnetic surveys located one major and three other significant anomalies. A detailed block, termed Block A, was designed to cover these anomalies.
Block A is situated in the northeastern part of the grant area. A marked ridge of Tinkas Member metasediments on the western boundary of the grant has given rise to a restriction in the east-west drainage resulting in only one outlet to the west. This has resulted in a damming effect to the east and sedimentation of mainly calcareous lithologies took place within the palaeochannels (Fig. 31).
The calcareous grit is a mature sediment containing grains of rounded to sub-angular quartz and feldspar cemented by calcium
carbonate. Clasts of Damaran metasedimentsand Karoo dolerites are rarely present. The rock is very similar to the Langer Heinrich Formation found at the Langer Heinrich deposit.
Carnotite mineralisation is generally sparsely distributed although rich patches associated with smoky quartz grains grade up to 510 g/t U3O8.
An immature brown calcareous siltstone, containing greater amounts of angular fragments and a higher percentage of mafic
minerals, is considered to be younger than the calcareous grits described above. It is cemented by calcium carbonate and its brown colouring is due to the weathering of mafic minerals.
It crops out over an area of some 700 by 150m, but radon cup surveys have indicated that it may extend for a further 1 000 m within the sand-filled present Tumas drainage system.
The rock is consistantly mineralised across the outcrop and carnotite occurs as cavity-fills and also as a finely disseminated phase. The grades vary between 315 and 770 g/t U3O8. Surficial sands cover most of the plains in Block A. Calcretisation of these sediments has occurred and concretionary calcretes form a continuous capping beneath the sand-covered areas.
Gypcretes form the youngest of the sediments and occur as cements in river gravels and sedimentary breccias. Gypsiferous
sedimentary breccias were found to contain up to 60 kg/t U3O8 (Borton, 1977).
Five mineralised zones were detected within the northern channel. The zones correspond well with the palaeochannel which has been dissected by metasedimentary barriers. The thickness of the palaeochannel varies between 1 and 15 m, averaging 10 m, whereas the thickness of the mineralisation itself varies between 1 and 5 m, averaging 3.2 m. The grades are constant and average 200 g/t U3O8. The southern channel is far more consistently mineralised and presumably formed the main
palaeochannel. Thicknesses of calcretized gritty fluvio-sediments vary between 1 m and >20 m, averaging 12 m. The thickness of mineralisation is also variable between 1 m and 11 m with an average of 3.5 m. The grade averages 260 g/t
U3O8. However, a high-grade area containing approximately 1 million t at 560 g/t is present in the south of the southern channel.
The total reserves of the Tumas deposit have been estimated at 13 million t at an average grade of 244 g/t U3O8 (Ransom, 1981).
The southern channel extends eastwards into the Namib Park II grant area (Fig. 25). The area has been covered by a 1 by 1 km T-cup grid and a 0.5 by 1 km soil sample grid. Anomalous areas were then covered by a detailed T-cup grid.


----------



## doyoureallycare (16 June 2007)

4.2.2.1.5 The Aussinanis Deposit
This deposit is situated north of the Gobabeb Desert Ecological Research station (Fig. 25) and was located during an airborne radiometric survey.
The pediplain consists of a more recent veneer of calcrete and in places, gypcrete, which attains a thickness of one metre. The pediplain is shallowly dissected by a recent drainage system draining towards the Kuiseb River. A palaeochannel with a northeasterly trend was located in this area. Schists of the Kuiseb Formation and Salem and Donkerhuk Granites occur as shallow outcrops along the northern and southern fringes of the palaeochannel.
Pedogenic calcrete forms a superficial cover to the palaeochannel which has a depth of not more than 20 m.
The palaeochannel has been infilled and choked with tertiary detritus, which consists largely of angular to sub-angular cobbles and fragments of a variety of granitic rocks and quartz pebbles of local derivation.
A ground radiometric survey conducted in this area delineated an anomalous area measuring 1 800 by 14 000 m.
Uranium occurs as irregular dispersed carnotite in blebs, reworked veinlets and as thin coatings surrounding pebbles. The
mineralisation was found to occur with random and irregular frequency in a tabular horizon lying near surface and extending up to depths of between 7 and 10 m. The ore zone is some 15-km-long and varies between 2 km and 200 m in width. The thickness of the ore body is between 1 and 2 m and occasionally up to 5 m (Debaveye, 1981).
The ore body extends to the northwest, where field investigation of airborne radiometric anomalies led to the discovery of
small showings of carnotite in schists, Salem Granite and drainage channels. Selected secondary uranium anomalies
associated with southwesterly-trending channels were investigated in detail by a percussion drilling programme. However, only 3 holes intersected grades of higher than 100 g/t U3O8 (Linning, 1976).


----------



## philby3 (20 June 2007)

No new announcements out yet but the sp has moved up 5+% in this mornings trade. Any thoughts on the movement?


----------



## prawn_86 (20 June 2007)

quite common to see these movements with DYL of late. a couple weeks ago it spiked 12% with no news then dropped back down the following days.
perhaps people are buying in expectation of the rights issue. when does that go ex?


----------



## Lachlan6 (20 June 2007)

(DYL) starting to look really interesting. Finding it a little hard to get through short term resistance at 61c but has bounced nicely of the 50% retracement level from March lows to April highs this year. The only thing a little uncertain at the moment is the lack of volume. This needs to pick up and break 61c before I enter.


----------



## nizar (20 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> (DYL) starting to look really interesting. Finding it a little hard to get through short term resistance at 61c but has bounced nicely of the 50% retracement level from March lows to April highs this year. The only thing a little uncertain at the moment is the lack of volume. This needs to pick up and break 61c before I enter.




Tend to agree.
Needs to close above 60c.
Solid resistance there, tested 4 times, failed on 3 occasions.

Watch out for AIM as well -- if it closes above 38 it could be special.


----------



## doyoureallycare (20 June 2007)

Director has bought 5million shares today.

We are going to be seeing drill results being announced within the next month.

Mt Isa, Namibia


----------



## falconx (20 June 2007)

Should close at 61c today, quite a strong finish with no ann. Hopefully stays above 60c tomorrow. Is anyone here not going to buy into the entitlement issue? I am curious to know if there are any good reasons not to..


----------



## barney (20 June 2007)

barney said:


> Hi Prawn,
> 
> Probably not a breakout, but the price action an DYL looks pretty interesting to me atm considering the state of the market, coupled with the "out of favour" U stocks .................... I think we will see a few days consolidation on DYL, followed by a nice run of leg ups if the action between late March to late April is any indication .......... The pattern is emerging very nicely imo.





Nice to be able to quote myself for a change    (above post dated 7th June)

The price action is behaving as it indicated it might when compared to the previous chart patterns ..... If it continues on the same scenario as previous, we could expect another small rise tomorrow followed by a few days consolidation, and hopefully the pattern will repeat for another series of leg ups ............... Nothing is certain of course, but it seems to be following the "typical" DYL pattern ..........  All indicators are looking good atm imho ......... Cheers.


----------



## doyoureallycare (20 June 2007)

falconx said:


> Should close at 61c today, quite a strong finish with no ann. Hopefully stays above 60c tomorrow. Is anyone here not going to buy into the entitlement issue? I am curious to know if there are any good reasons not to..





I would expect DYL to rise back to their high of 71.5c before the announcement of the Mt Isa & Namibia Drill results which can't be too far off now.

FYI, I will be taking up the entitlement issue. You've got to be silly not to.
50c is a very healthy price to pick up shares in DYL.

Blue skys ahead.


----------



## doyoureallycare (22 June 2007)

Well a very interesting week for DYL. Closed at 60c making it a 5c gain for the week.

If my calculations are correct and if the announcements are on time I would expect to see some fire works next week.

Also I noticed that a late trade went through.

17:00 61c 38,000  LT XT  

Can anyone shed some light on it?

Have a good weekend


----------



## doyoureallycare (26 June 2007)

Deep yellow into trading halt after the close of trade today.

Hopefully they are ready to announce the info that I have been waiting for.

I wonder who sold today? oops!


----------



## PhoenixXx (27 June 2007)

Still on halt today. Market has been bearish since the beginning of this week. Anyone know why this halt is about?
Please enlighten


----------



## prawn_86 (27 June 2007)

I dare say it will be the release of the namibian results. 
it also wouldnt suprise me if the ann wasnt released untill monday, ie after close on friday, so all buys are classed as FY08


----------



## doyoureallycare (29 June 2007)

Pre-Noiced received. Should be seeing something today.
My bet is an announcement after the close of trade today.


----------



## doyoureallycare (29 June 2007)

DYL Suspension from Official Quotation pending the release of an announcement.

This is what I wanted. This is great news!


----------



## Haveacrack (29 June 2007)

Doyou,

mmmm......it must certainly be the ann. we have all been waiting for. I just hope it doesn't gap up too much in the meantime.


----------



## the barry (29 June 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> DYL Suspension from Official Quotation pending the release of an announcement.
> 
> This is what I wanted. This is great news!




Just read the report, can you fill me in on what is so great about this? Are you refering to the extra shares they are going to issue on the billions they already have issued or the historic results? Can anyone explain why they needed to go into a three day tradinghalt over that news? Seems pretty insignificant to go into suspension?


----------



## doyoureallycare (29 June 2007)

Haha they've announced what I have previously posted here.

They've probably announced this so they can compare the new drill results to it.


----------



## philby3 (29 June 2007)

Can someone explain it to me, like I'm a 15 year old?
What, exactly, have they just announced? why ann it - didn't we already know about the EPL? What was the nature of the discussion with ASX?
So what's different?
'scuse my lack of understanding.


----------



## Ubull (29 June 2007)

philby3 said:


> Can someone explain it to me, like I'm a 15 year old?
> What, exactly, have they just announced? why ann it - didn't we already know about the EPL? What was the nature of the discussion with ASX?
> So what's different?
> 'scuse my lack of understanding.




The ann is not the one that was going to be put out...previous annoucements for the other three Namibian EPLs with similar levels of work had resource numbers - c 40m lbs etc.  ASX took loads of time hence the halt and delay etc.


----------



## borat (30 June 2007)

Ubull said:


> The ann is not the one that was going to be put out...previous annoucements for the other three Namibian EPLs with similar levels of work had resource numbers - c 40m lbs etc.  ASX took loads of time hence the halt and delay etc.




I still dont understand what happened... Is there still an ann to come out and when could we expect this? My understanding was that it was going to be the nambian results...


----------



## Haveacrack (1 July 2007)

Yes, more results expected.  The ann just released was to do with their latest tennament aquisition and has no bearing on the ann. due shortly.  The SP retreated and this is a natural occurance when the market expects news and doesn't get what they expected - some holders get the jitters and bail out.  Stay cool!


----------



## barney (1 July 2007)

borat said:


> I still dont understand what happened... Is there still an ann to come out and when could we expect this? My understanding was that it was going to be the nambian results...




Looks like the ASX must have blocked the initial announcement. Maybe they thought it was going to "excite" the market too much, so DYL had to water it down.  They state the "non-JORC" results are "material", so obviously they are pretty happy about what they are onto. 

The selloff to 40 cents took three and a half minutes -- then one and a half minutes back to 49 cents -- Stop losses being triggered everywhere (Makes a good argument for EOD stop losses !!!)

A lot of punters lost their shares, and a lot of savvy buyers picked up a bargain imo ............... Might require some consolidation now after a bit of pain to many, but I suspect that DYL are very happy with their position, and long term holders will be well rewarded imho ...............


----------



## malachii (2 July 2007)

Seems to be taking a bit of a hit today - not sure why but think I'll pick some more up.  Any ideas anyone???

malachii


----------



## Ubull (5 July 2007)

Namibia ann out.  The area was the reason for the halt before.  If you do the maths on the numbers in the ann. you can see what target resource is being aimed for...


----------



## crombo97 (5 July 2007)

Care to elaborate Ubull
Good news or bad news???
I cant seem to see the anouncement yet.
I am waiting for a good re-entry point?????


----------



## prawn_86 (5 July 2007)

ok guys, this isnt my research, it is that of a friend from another site, and he gave his permission to post it:



> DYL originally said that they had 18,000 tonnes of U in their 3 Namibian prospects (Tubas, Tumas & Oryx).
> 
> At Aussinanis they've said that they've got a prospect that is 20 - 25 million tonnes, containing 0.025 - 0.03% U.
> 
> ...





if you ask me DYL is very out of favour, especially with the price dipping below 50c now. im not sure what they can do to prob the price up and if it stays like this the latest rights issue wont be fully subscribed. any other ideas out there?


----------



## PhoenixXx (6 July 2007)

Now I doubt shareholders will take the offer as the sp plunged down below 50ct. Unless the sp rises before the closing date of the offer.


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2007)

I'm watching this again now for a trade. Found support as would have been expected, and starting to bounce.

My concerns are overall market skittiness with sub prime, U stock weakness, etc..Tight stops required here.


----------



## barney (13 July 2007)

kennas said:


> I'm watching this again now for a trade. Found support as would have been expected, and starting to bounce.
> 
> My concerns are overall market skittiness with sub prime, U stock weakness, etc..Tight stops required here.




Howdy Kennas.  Hope married life is treating you well.   

I agree it looks a lot healthier than after that announcement debacle the other day ............. Higher lows and higher highs is a good sign .......... Probably a bit of resistance around the low 50's, but if it gains some momentum through there, things will be looking ok ............. I bought back in today based mainly on momentum, but most indicators are improving .....  Cheers.


----------



## doyoureallycare (19 July 2007)

The Directors of Deep Yellow Limited (DYL) are pleased to announce the receipt of chemical assay results from the first batch of RC percussion drill samples from the Tubas uranium project that is held 100% by its wholly owned Namibian registered subsidiary Reptile Uranium Namibia (Pty) LTD (RUN).
•
The powder XRF results are highly encouraging ranging to 1,790 ppm U3O8 over a one metre interval.
•
Where intersections and drill holes coincide and duplicate percussion drilling of Anglo American carried out in the 1970s and early 1980s the RUN assays closely replicate or exceed the historical published information thereby lending early confidence in the historic data.
A detailed review of the assay results will be provided in the June Quarter Activities Report which will be released shortly.
It is recommended that shareholders and readers view the historic Tubas project data as described under Section 4.2.2.1.2 “The Tubas Uranium Deposit” in Chapter 7“ Uranium by H. Roesener and C. P. Schreuder” in “The Mineral Resources of Namibia 1992” (available by clicking in the following link http://www.mme.gov.na/gsn/pdf/uranium.pdf), as reference to some of the information made in the discussion below for comparative purposes.
To date a total of 112 holes (totalling 4,193 metre) of RC percussion drilling has been completed.
Initially a 4 kilometre N-S line was drilled across the palaeochannel coinciding with the Anglo American (Anglo) N-S line number 8 on Figure 29 in the above report. This line was drilled at 50 metre intervals to basement to get a better understanding of the channel morphology, distribution of mineralisation and thickness of cover (maximum depth to basement 104 metre).
After the completion of these 81 holes, drilling was restricted to a 50 by 50 metre grid pattern over the best area of mineralisation outlined by Anglo so as to allow for future statistical comparisons to be made and give confidence in planned wider spaced drill patterns.
Present drilling is being carried out on a 100 by 100 metre spaced grid and where mineralisation is absent intervening holes are drilled to delineate the extremities of the mineralisation.
All holes are being radiometrically logged with a calibrated probe (inside the drill rods); drill chips are isolated from other anomalous samples and checked with a hand held spectrometer; at the Company’s Swakopmund laboratory anomalous samples are checked in a sealed lead discriminator box and radioactivity measured; and, finally all anomalous samples (above a nominal 100 ppm U3O8 cut-off are chemically assayed by powder XRF by an external contract laboratory.
This routine is being carried out to build the confidence level on uranium disequilibrium prior to releasing equivalent U3O8 values from down hole logging on an ongoing basis. All anomalous samples will be routinely sent for chemical assay.
Additional drill rigs are being sought and additional personnel sourced to speed up the conversion of the historical estimates to JORC compliant resources.


----------



## Fab (20 July 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> The Directors of Deep Yellow Limited (DYL) are pleased to announce the receipt of chemical assay results from the first batch of RC percussion drill samples from the Tubas uranium project that is held 100% by its wholly owned Namibian registered subsidiary Reptile Uranium Namibia (Pty) LTD (RUN).
> •
> The powder XRF results are highly encouraging ranging to 1,790 ppm U3O8 over a one metre interval.
> •
> ...




Can anyone who understand the Namibia results just released comment on it. The funny thing about mining results is that everytime I read them they are up beat even when they are bad


----------



## b4subi05 (8 August 2007)

Noticed todays price rise in Dyl. Paladin seemed pretty happy to make up the shortfall on the recent placement.


----------



## Ken (8 August 2007)

Hows the director of DYL, also on the board of PDN

Has like 50,000,000 DYL shares, and 6 million PDN shares.

Talk about having far too much cash.

Well over $50 million dollars in his kitty.

Dr Leon Pretorius 

How much more value is in DYL?

Wouldn't PDN just buy them out now?  Or is it not worth the takeover hassels?


----------



## RFG001 (16 August 2007)

After today the company should consider a name change, the DEEP is fine the YELLOW could be changed to BROWN!

Today i'm in Deep Brown!

cheers


----------



## PhoenixXx (31 August 2007)

RFG001 said:


> ...the DEEP is fine the YELLOW could be changed to BROWN!...




Yeah...with recent decline of U spot price, i think even BROWN won't last long 
Haven't kept up with this share for a while...


----------



## doyoureallycare (10 September 2007)

Drilling Summary 31 August 2007

Previous drilling intersected 1 to 4 m thick mineralisation rarely averaging more than 300 ppm U3O8. 

Present drilling is regularly intersecting thicker zones of up to 13 m at much higher grades, notably:- 

Hole No      Depth (m) Interval(m)    Lithology    U3O8 (ppm)
A2.80/7.5   0 to 12         10           Red sand        1,638
A4.80/5.5   3 to 15         12           Brown sand     1,036
A6.50/0.5   7 to 20         13           Brown sand     1,050 

The uranium mineralisation occurs as recent secondary concentrations of carnotite in gypcrete from the surface (in places) that quickly grades into aeolian and fluviatile sands. Mineralisation is typically restricted to a maximum depth of 30 m and historically was reported by Anglo American to rarely exceed 4 m in thickness and rarely exceed an average of 300 ppm U3O8 over the mineralised zone.

RUN's grid drilling has varied from 50 m spacing to 100 m and lately to 200 m spacing as can be seen on the attached map and is aimed at augmenting the historical data to allow Deep Yellow's consultants to determine JORC resources on an ongoing basis which will eventually encompass the entire 14 by 4 km area of known mineralisation at Tubas. Initial resource numbers are expected within two months.

It is very encouraging that not only is the RUN drilling returning higher grades on average to those that Anglo reported in general; but it is also finding much thicker zones of mineralisation (as depicted above) at much higher grades than Anglo ever reported.

EXPLORATION UPDATE (September 2007)

Australia

The commencement of targeted RC percussion drilling in the Mt Isa district is a milestone in DYL's strategic plan for the region. From a logistical base in Mt Isa the Company has the resources in place to carry out both regional and detail exploration programmes on its existing tenements and to actively seek out other opportunities. 

Assay results received from the first 15 holes of an initial 39 hole RC drill programme at its 100% owned (EPM15070) Queens Gift Prospect (Mt Isa) have confirmed the presence of broad zones of uranium mineralisation within Quartz-Haematite Breccia altered rock. 

Significant intersections include:

50 m at 400 ppm U3O8 from 1 m in hole DQRC-0032 

10 m at 760 ppm U3O8 from 34 m in hole DQRC-0006 

6 m at 1,528 ppm U3O8 from 19 m in hole DQRC-0013 

A 10,000 m Aircore drill programme commenced on Western Gawler Project tenements. Prospective channels containing redox fronts and lignite beds have been intersected in the first phase drilling (7,214 m in 102 holes). 

Namibia

Reptile Uranium Namibia (100% owned DYL subsidiary) now has a full complement of technical and support staff (totalling 13) operating out of Swakopmund. RC percussion drilling on both regional targets and known resources has commenced with early results confirming the nature of the Tubas resource discovered by Anglo American. The Company has engaged consultants to commence JORC evaluation of the historical mineralisation and present grid drilling. 

CORPORATE

The one for twelve Non Renounceable Entitlement Issue at 50 cents which closed on 20 July raised a total of $25,614,062 with a take-up by 63% of shareholders. 

The shortfall from the recently closed Non Renounceable Entitlement Issue which equated to 37% of the issue or 31,673,949 shares was placed with Paladin Resources Limited at 50 cents per share raising an additional A$15,836,975. 

DYL now has cash reserves and liquid assets of approximately $70 million to fund its ambitious exploration programmes in Namibia and Australia. 

The Directors have approved exploration budgets totalling A$15m for the 2007/2008 financial year. 

Two new Non-Executive Directors joined the DYL Board in August. This reflects the rapid growth in the Company and will allow the Executive Directors to accelerate the exploration and development of the


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2007)

This piece of rock, or one like it, supposed to be around 29,400 ppm. Picked up off the ground somewhere near Mt Isa! 

see ann


----------



## PhoenixXx (6 November 2007)

Hi guys, what do you think of the new IPO of Uranio Ltd (in which DYL hold 9.8%)? Capital raising approx.$4mill with 20cts/share. I dunno if it's irrelevant to post here just because DYL is one of its major shareholders. Anyway, would love to hear if anyone has any interest on it. Thx

PS : Prospectus can be downloaded on www.uranio.com.au


----------



## doyoureallycare (21 November 2007)

Deep Yellow's 39m lbs uranium in Namibia
09:27, Wednesday, 21 November 2007

        Sydney - Wednesday - Nov 21: (RWE Australian Business News) -
 Deep Yellow (ASXYL) advises that Geomine Consulting Namibia CC 
(Geomine) has provided its wholly owned Namibian subsidiary Reptile 
Uranium Namibia with an Inferred Mineral Resource estimate (reported to 
JORC Code standard) for the Tubas project based on the historical data 
reported by Anglo American Prospecting Services from its work on the
deposit during the 1970s and early 1980s which ended in a feasibility 
study being undertaken.
        The Inferred Mineral Resource totals 77.3 million tonne at 
0.023% (228 ppm) U3O8 at a cut-off grade of 100 ppm U3O8 for 17,600 
tonne or 38.8 million pounds of contained U3O8.
        This resource estimate refers to mineralisation occurring within 
a 14 by 8 kilometre (96 km²) channel system referred to as A-Block that 
contains widespread shallow secondary uranium mineralisation in the form 
of carnotite. Within the A-Block area 384 holes were drilled on a 1,000
by 250 m grid. Data was also available for two more detailed grids 
within A-Block, namely BBlock and D-Block.
        B-Block covers 3 km² within which 90 holes were drilled on a 250 
by 125 m grid. D-Block covers 4 km² within which 199 holes were drilled 
on a 200 by 200 m (and later partially in-filled to 100 by 100 m) grid.
        ENDS

Copyright  © 2007 RWE Australian Business News. All rights reserved.


----------



## doyoureallycare (26 November 2007)

NAMIBIAN UPDATE
Tubas Project Inferred Mineral Resource of 77.3 million tonne at 0.023% (228 ppm) U3O8 at a
cut-off grade of 100 ppm U3O8 for 17,600 tonne or 38.8 million pounds of contained U3O8
(ASX announcement 21 November 2007).
Following on from this announcement the Deep Yellow Limited (DYL) Board wishes to announce
significantly increased exploration activities for its wholly owned Namibian subsidiary Reptile
Uranium Namibia (RUN).
Target now 50,000 tonne (110 million pounds) contained U3O8
within known areas of mineralisation.*
INCREASE DRILLING RIGS FROM ONE TO FIVE
Presently RUN operates one RC drill rig on Tubas. Contracts have been signed with two
additional Namibian drilling companies to each supply two RC drill rigs. The first two will arrive
early December and two in late January.
INCREASE MONTHLY DRILLING OUTPUT TO 15,000 m
Each rig is expected to drill 100 m per day, so with five rigs operational this should produce around
15,000 m per month. All of the drill holes will be radiometrically logged and anomalous samples
submitted for chemical (XRF) assay.
ACCELERATE JORC CODE RESOURCE ESTIMATES
The Tubas Project is one of five areas of known uranium mineralisation within RUN’s Namibian
tenement holdings (see Figure 1) for which historic estimates exist as a result of international
company exploration programmes in the 1970’s and early 1980’s, three of which were taken
through to feasibility study. RUN’s increased level of activity will enable the data from redrilling of
known mineralised areas to quickly convert these historic estimates to resource status.

EXPLORATION PROGRAMME
TUBAS
The RC rig presently drilling at Tubas will remain there for the foreseeable future to enable the
determination of Indicated Resources within the announced Inferred Resource block.
TUMAS – TWO RIGS
RUN has now accessed enough of the Falconbridge 1970’s and early 1980’s data to allow its
consultants to estimate a JORC Code Inferred Mineral Resource. This estimate should be
available during the first quarter 2008. Redrilling of this project area will commence during the first
quarter of 2008 using the two rigs that arrived in December after they have completed planned
regional drilling programmes (see Primary Targets below).
AUSSINANIS - TWO RIGS
Although RUN has detail maps of Elf-Aquitaine’s exploration and drilling activities, it does not have
sufficient information to meet JORC Code standards to determine an Inferred Mineral Resource.
The 14 km long mineralised zone will be redrilled in its entirety using the two rigs arriving late
January.
PRIMARY TARGETS
Interrogation and interpretation of the detailed airborne radiometric and magnetic data acquired by
the RUN survey in conjunction with geological mapping and remote sensing has led to the
generation of four high priority areas for reconnaissance drill testing to evaluate their potential to
host “Rossing-style” primary uranium mineralisation. The two rigs arriving in December will be
used to conduct the first pass drill evaluation before relocating to Tumas.
AIRBORNE RADIOMETRIC AND MAGNETIC SURVEY
Interpretation of the radiometric data is complete and it is apparent that less than 50% of the near
or at surface uranium anomalism was evaluated (see Figure 1) during the exploration conducted
in the 1970’s and early 1980’s. Two very significant observations:
• Previous drilling of surface radiometric anomalism (mineralisation) always found
subsurface uranium mineralisation.
• Historic tenement boundaries precluded evaluation of complete mineralised
systems.
Discoveries made by Gencor (Langer Heinrich), Elf Aquitaine (Aussinanis) and Falconbridge
(Tumas) precluded full investigation of all their tenement holdings due to concentrating on project
feasibility studies. RUN has scheduled two teams of two geologists to visit all the surface
radiometric anomalies by helicopter during December and January to generate new drill targets.

AIRBORNE ELECTROMAGNETIC SURVEY
RUN has been awaiting a suitable helicopter to conduct the electromagnetic survey. It is now
apparent that one will become available in January. Once the survey is complete and data
interpreted it is proposed to conduct reconnaissance drill evaluation of any palaeochannels located
for “Langer Heinrich-style” mineralisation. This is scheduled to commence during the second
quarter of 2008.
SWAKOPMUND BASE AND INCREASED STAFFING
RUN has been actively recruiting staff for the planned expansion and by January should have a full
compliment of around 40 personnel (excluding contractors). It is pleasing that it appears all but 3
will be Namibian citizens. RUN is planning to be self-sufficient wherever possible. It is operating a
full sample preparation and chemical laboratory including XRF (shortly on 24-hour basis);
environmental division; computer programming and data manipulation; differential GPS surveying;
and, mechanical workshop amongst others. This will streamline many of the processes and
eliminate delays previously experienced.
TARGET 50,000 TONNE CONTAINED U3O8*
DYL is entering an exciting new phase in its short life. The increased levels of exploration and
drilling will result in a steady flow of JORC Code Resources from three separate project areas
within RUN’s tenements.
Given the extent of the Inferred Resources at Tubas alone, other areas of known 1970’s and early
1980’s mineralisation and the vast untested areas of outcropping carnotite mineralisation, the DYL
Directors are now confident of achieving their target of 50,000 tonne contained U3O8 within the
four Namibian EPLs by end 2008. This total does not include any greenfields primary (Rossingstyle)
or palaeochannel (Langer Heinrich) discoveries that could be made.
* In accordance with JORC Code 2004, the quantity & grade is conceptual in nature as there is insufficient
exploration to define a Mineral Resource and that it is uncertain if further exploration will result in the
determination of a Mineral Resource.


----------



## Ubull (24 January 2008)

Any one on this Thread - have you seen the last few anns that DYL has put out on Namibia in Dec and Jan???


----------



## DionM (24 January 2008)

Yep.

Has come on quite strong since lows from Tuesday, not sure if that's related to those anns or not.


----------



## Black Range (20 February 2008)

Was once again great to see Buyers returning to DYL, after last Fridays run and seems upward movement will continue tomorrow after Todays opportunistic Buy up on Todays Close, to which took the market including myself by surprise 

Here's some insight into Todays Wed 20th Trading.

No. of Trades: 115
Volume:......... 1,414,131
Opening Price: 0.320
High Price:..... 0.325
Low Price:...... 0.310

Todays Close 0.325

Closing Buy Market Depth: 0.315 (5,126,478)
Closing Sell Market Depth:. 0.325 (2,206,655)

Todays final 10 Trades
16:10:53..0.325... 10,000..... $3,250.00
16:10:53..0.325... 40,969..... $13,314.93
16:10:53..0.325... 50,000..... $16,250.00...XT
16:10:53..0.325... 106,500... $34,612.50...XT
16:10:53..0.325... 75,000..... $24,375.00
16:10:53..0.325... 10,000..... $3,250.00.....XT
16:10:53..0.325... 10,000..... $3,250.00
16:10:53..0.325... 56,944..... $18,506.80
16:10:53..0.325... 1,458....... $473.85.......XT
16:10:53..0.325... 100,000... $32,500.00




6-month High: 0.510

5-day EMA: 0.307
10-day EMA: 0.299
15-day EMA: 0.297
30-day EMA: 0.307
Avg Volume: 1,779,367


Cheers To All DYL & PDN Holders from grant64 
.
.
Here's Todays Intra-Day Trading Chart for Wed 20th FEB displaying period between 10.00a.m. to 4.11p.m. Close NOTE The Accumulation Buy of 510,000 on the Close at .325 
.


----------



## Black Range (20 February 2008)

And Here's Yesterdays Intra-Day Chart for Tues 19th FEB displaying period between 10.00a.m. to 4.11p.m. Close Note also the Accumulation Buy on yesterdays Close of 451,728 at .315 

Cheers once again to all DYL & PDN Holders from grant64


----------



## noirua (6 March 2008)

Boardroom Radio report by Mr Martin Kavanagh, Executive Director, on Deep Yellow's Namibian Exploration and Drilling update:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/42834

Company's website:  http://www.deepyellow.com.au


----------



## Ubull (15 April 2008)

Very detailed drilling update released to the ASX this morning - all on the Namibian tenements.  


Looks very interesting.


----------



## Djayness (6 May 2008)

To be honest, the market response has not been all that great. Im not too sure what it will take for this share to go back to its previous highs.


----------



## prawn_86 (6 May 2008)

Personally, I think it would take a couple things for these guys to get back to their highs.

1. U to come back into favour, at least a little.

2. More focus on drilling specific tenemanats rather than acquiring heaps of tenaments and then having their drill rigs spread very thinly. Choose the best 1 - 2 prospects and focus soley on them. Farm out the others if they want...

3. As with 2, they need to begin from explorer to developer/producer. Its all well and good putting holes in the ground, but if its not pulling cash in, or preparing to pull cash in, the market does not like it these days.


----------



## doyoureallycare (15 May 2008)

Paladin owns 159,058,461 shares in Deep Yellow Ltd
(14.34% interest) with a market value of US$39.2 million.

They're not selling the shares and they're not buying anymore at the moment??

I wonder what Paladin will do with DYL???


----------



## Eddyl (16 May 2008)

doyoureallycare said:


> Paladin owns 159,058,461 shares in Deep Yellow Ltd
> (14.34% interest) with a market value of US$39.2 million.
> 
> They're not selling the shares and they're not buying anymore at the moment??
> ...




Do you think Paladin would buy DYL. Alot of DYL's board used to work for Paladin, and we all know how this affects executives decisions. Just look at the SGB and WBC merger.  
  On a brighter note, I like this company, because it has been quite innovative on its approach to uranium. There are some doubts over being able to mine in Australia, so its Namibian arm really seems to be ramping up with encouraging results. I envisage a take over by a company, to capitalise on its extensive tenaments, with burgeoning global demand for Uranium.


----------



## Eddyl (19 May 2008)

Up over 15 percent today. The uranium market seems pretty hot today in general.
  I could have something to do with PDN having such a large stake in the company. But I suspect that uranium stocks are coming back in favour after last years correction, and this company definately has great fundamentals. Good acquire and hold stock


----------



## doyoureallycare (26 May 2008)

36c today, volume on the up. whats comming? who's buying??
Uranium prices are still low right?   What happens when it goes to $150/lb


----------



## Eddyl (29 May 2008)

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080529/pdf/00846361.pdf

Great news. As I have always said this company has a great senior management. Lots of experience in recognising potential. This phosphate discovery should spark some interest with current world prices, and the closeness of Mt Isa to developed infrastructure.


----------



## doyoureallycare (29 May 2008)

Out of todays announcement.

Other Minerals

Although DYL has a stated objective of being a uranium company only, in addition to the right to
uranium on its extensive 100% held tenement holdings in Australia and Namibia, DYL also has the
right to other minerals and it will periodically happen that it either locates other minerals on its
tenements or is approached by other parties interested in such mineral potential. The DYL board
will assess these situations as they may occur.


----------



## Eddyl (30 May 2008)

doyoureallycare said:


> Out of todays announcement.
> 
> Other Minerals
> 
> ...





It has the right to mine other minerals if found on its tennements. I believe they have found some very prospective phosphate resources from drilling. Currently Phosphate, or as people on this forum call it: 'poo', is trading at all time highs. 
  The Phosphate mineralisation is the in the beetle creek style, which was  historically a very large deposit. Should be some interest from other companies to purchase the land, and perhaps enter into a JV in the style of their current TOE JV.
  This can only bring about good, because I'm sure that DYL would be happy to relinquinsh 100% of the project depending on the amount of phosphate in the deposit.


----------



## Eddyl (13 June 2008)

I'm really surprised that this company hasn't generated more interest of late with the slew of good announcements. Very promising results from their drilling in namibia. The benefit of this venture is that they do not have to contend with the political debate which currently exists around Uranium mining in Australia.


----------



## alf_ber (18 September 2008)

are there any news about DYL ????? the market tumbles and DYL is 17% up at 46mil volume.


----------



## Black Range (19 September 2008)

Paladin Energy Ltd: Acquisition of Shares in Deep Yellow Ltd.

Press Release
Source: Paladin Energy Ltd
Thursday September 18

PERTH, WESTERN AUSTRALIA--(Marketwire - Sept. 18, 2008) - Paladin Energy Ltd ("Paladin" or "the Company") advises that today it has acquired 44,700,000 shares in Deep Yellow Ltd (DYL - News; Deep Yellow) taking its investment in this company from 15.3% to 19.29%.

Paladin recognises the extensive tenement position of Deep Yellow and Deep Yellow's strong uranium management and exploration team. The acquisition of the additional Deep Yellow shares is a strategic investment for Paladin.

Paladin looks forward to continuing to be a supportive shareholder of Deep Yellow. Information on Deep Yellow can be found at www.deepyellow.com.au.

http://biz.yahoo.com/ccn/080918/200809180486576001.html?.v=1
.
.
Cheers to all PDN/DYL/BLR Longs
.
Long Term Holdings PDN AGS DYL BLR PNA SNU & TSX Listed MGA
.
.
.


----------



## doyoureallycare (19 September 2008)

i think paladin may have bought more today and if so when will thet stop?  maybe a takeover is on the cards?


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2008)

:whip

This little puppy is copping a hiding.

I thought the FSN T/O by PDN might have shone some light on this, but nup. Still well and truly in the sin bin.

DYL _should_ survive this with $20m or so in the kitty. 

Surely PDN might as well pick them up and control just about every piece of nuclear fuelled dirt in QLD...

From last pres:



> * • Current cash and liquid assets +A$50 million
> • Listed in Australia on ASX and in Namibia on NSX
> • Top 10 shareholders hold ~47% (Paladin Energy largest at 19.29%)
> • Present Management in place since October 2005
> ...




Perhaps that support at .10c will hold. ....


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2008)

Not too sure about how the directors deserve these less than incentive options though....


Following shareholder approval received at the Company’s Annual General Meeting held on 19 November 2008, the Company has issued 6,100,000 unlisted options to Directors of the Company as follows:

• Dr Leon Pretorius, Managing Director – 4,300,000 unlisted options; and
• Mr Martin Kavanagh, Executive Director – 1,800,000 unlisted options.

Details of the option terms are set out below:
• The options are exercisable on or before *30 June 2011 *and at an exercise price of *27.5 cents*; and
• 50% of options issued to each director will vest on date of issue; and
• 50% of options issued to each director on 1 July 2010.


The company sp was at 27 ish cents only 3 mths ago. So what the management are saying is that the MD has 2 and a half years to get the stock back to where it was less than a quarter ago to be in the money. 

WTF!!! 

How do these people get away with this criminal activity.

Cripes, look at all these other unlisted options:

3,000,000
31/12/08 at 21.1c
2,000,000
31/12/08 at 31.1c
16,000,000
30/11/09 at 55.1
2,912,500
31/12/09 at 44.6c
2,812,500
31/12/10 at 59.6c
787,500
30/06/10 at 64.6c
787,500
30/06/11 at 74.6c
12,500,000
30/11/10 at 59.5c
5,005,000
30/06/11 at 27.5c
5,005,000
30/06/11 at 40c
3,820,000
30/06//11 at 45c
3,820,000
30/06/11 at 60c
1,375,000
30/06/11 at 27.5c
3,675,000
31/12/11 at 27.5 c
6,100,000
30/06/11 at 27.5 c


----------



## diliff (3 January 2009)

Uranium miners were in the news today regarding a boom in spot prices recently that have seen them hit six month highs. I see DYL rose 27% yesterday, but still, it has been well and truly battered and is still, even after the rise, down 43% since 6 months ago. Is there any reason for the stock underperforming? Is it not able to get enough ore to sale?


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2009)

Those rediculously priced options could already be in the money soon. Unbelievable. 

How do shareholders let companies get away with this, and how do Directors sleep at night?



kennas said:


> Perhaps that support at .10c will hold. ....




Some odd movement at the station here. Perhaps the Colt from Old Regret is bolting after a prod in the hole by the old stallion Paladan?


----------



## jetblack (23 April 2009)

Dusting off the cobwebs on this.....

... Recent announcement is definitely a case of mkt lag,,, this will be re-rated, the grades from the site are outstanding,,, 

.....I better put this thread back , dont want anyone else to know.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 April 2009)

jetblack said:


> Dusting off the cobwebs on this.....
> 
> ... Recent announcement is definitely a case of mkt lag,,, this will be re-rated, the grades from the site are outstanding,,,
> 
> .....I better put this thread back , dont want anyone else to know.




Very deep if you ask me. It would have to be a hell of a deposit for it to be mined at 200m deep... Too early to tell for that particular project


----------



## noirua (9 September 2009)

Quite a jump of over 5% by Deep Yellow following the JORC statement:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090907/pdf/31kl6jq23lpl9n.pdf


----------



## Spliff James (12 April 2010)

anyone got recent thoughts on this? a new exploration report due to be released next week... not sure what to expect, but keeping a close eye on it.








.....................................................................................................
Spliff James


----------



## jtmlee (13 April 2010)

We are expecting a JORC upgrade to include the INCA drill results that were not included in the last quarter


----------



## JonathonF (23 April 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm quite new to the share market - in truth, i dont hold any stocks yet, just paper trading. Just wondering what the results from yesterday's announcement mean? What will be the likely outlook for the sp within the next month OR, has that already been factored into the current sp as at .235???


----------



## Albi (29 April 2010)

*Anouncement-DYL find high grade Uranium Min in extension*

Hi mates
DYL news is out. 
DYL Discovers High-Grade Uranium Mineralisation in Extension. I have pasted the url but dont know how to link it.
There is change in Sp and volume.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100429/pdf/01058961.pdf


----------



## Albi (27 July 2010)

Hi,
DYL is  moving with a good pace. SP is 22% high. Investor presentation was positive. I am thinking to grab a punt. As buyers' que is much more longer than sellers.


----------



## Bigukraine (28 July 2010)

Albi said:


> Hi,
> DYL is  moving with a good pace. SP is 22% high. Investor presentation was positive. I am thinking to grab a punt. As buyers' que is much more longer than sellers.




had this one as a buy and on watchlist and after RHM's ave qrtly sold out and threw in a bid @ .215c and got in just before the trade halt re the resource upgrade.... looks like the action should be good upon the resumption of trade....must be one hell of an upgrade to go into trading halt or a good way to avoid a speeding ticket will be looking at DYL like a hawk over the next couple of days.......


----------



## Bigukraine (28 July 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> had this one as a buy and on watchlist and after RHM's ave qrtly sold out and threw in a bid @ .215c and got in just before the trade halt re the resource upgrade.... looks like the action should be good upon the resumption of trade....must be one hell of an upgrade to go into trading halt or a good way to avoid a speeding ticket will be looking at DYL like a hawk over the next couple of days.......




Only 17% up grade so sold out at .23c .... 7% gain in a day will do for now and will keep on watchlist


----------



## Albi (28 July 2010)

But buyer's que is still long giving good signals. I am a bit confused between EGO and DYL, both are tempting me right now. But cant buy both. I am watching EGO also, if good news( Gas sale contract and high grade finding)  come I will jump immidiately as I hope it sp will change quickly and significantly. I am holding DYL currently and have traded. It is trend of fall and rise in DYL.


----------



## noirua (17 September 2010)

Presentation by Mr Patrick Mutz, MD of Deep Yellow Limited (formerly MD of Uranium Exploration Australia Limited UXA):  http://www.deepyellow.com.au/uploads/files/10_36_Video_Presentation_Africa_DownUnder_Conference.pdf


----------



## noirua (31 October 2010)

noirua said:


> Presentation by Mr Patrick Mutz, MD of Deep Yellow Limited (formerly MD of Uranium Exploration Australia Limited UXA):  http://www.deepyellow.com.au/uploads/files/10_36_Video_Presentation_Africa_DownUnder_Conference.pdf




It was in fact China West that moved to buy more stock in UXA, moving up to 5.86%, not DYL. A move by them seems less likely now as they would need to make an all out bid in the present situation; unlikely, but a move would need to be fairly quick if made.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2010)

noirua said:


> It was in fact China West that moved to buy more stock in UXA, moving up to 5.86%, not DYL. A move by them seems less likely now as they would need to make an all out bid in the present situation; unlikely, but a move would need to be fairly quick if made.




Deep Yellow have risen to close at over 30c a share after just 12c earlier in the year. Their leaching process is going well and the near 30% rise in uranium prices have set-up prospects.


----------



## polska (13 December 2010)

I am liking this stock very much, some high grade results today and the are back to 0.29c, I think a 0.40-0.45 short term target is realistic and the 20% holding by paladin always adds that possibility of a takeover


----------



## tronic72 (29 December 2010)

polska said:


> I am liking this stock very much, some high grade results today and the are back to 0.29c, I think a 0.40-0.45 short term target is realistic and the 20% holding by paladin always adds that possibility of a takeover




I look at Paladin more as a backer than take over. DYL will need backers if they want to go into production. Also the majority of shareholders are the directors so 20% isn't a majority share. Either way you look at it, it's good to have PDN as a large stake holder.

I also like DYL. Reminds me of EXT a few years ago which was trading at similar prices. Also nice to see very small volumes on DYL which I take to mean that very few sellers want to part with their DYL shares.

Looking at big gains on DYL in the first quarter. Resistance at .32 over the last week.

My 2c


----------



## noirua (1 January 2011)

The Tubas Alaskite Project in Alaskite Valley, Namibia is the key to future profits for Deep Yellow. With the uranium price hitting US$62.50, an increase of 40% in three months, is likely to greatly increase profits for the company.
Interest may well come from China, India, South Korea or Japan.


----------



## tronic72 (7 January 2011)

The below article points to a marked shift in  Nuclear thinking in the US. I'd be very surprised if the US doesn't look at building new reactors this year. It's been about 40 years since the last one was built.

China & India want to double the amount of Reactors in the future. Ironically, the west are lagging behind.

"Uranium Mill Moves Forward in Rural Colorado" http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703730704576066021754929908.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

Over a 2 billion Chinese and Indians will soon want ipods. LCD TVs, ipads .....Interesting times. With Oil quickly drying up, the world will have to change it's thinking, quickly.

My2c


----------



## tronic72 (10 January 2011)

Deep Yellow Limited (ASXYL) Receives Positive Interim Pre-Feasibility Results For Omahola Project In Namibia

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/news/...ity-results-for-omahola-project--1411104.html

"SNCL has estimated operating costs should range from US$24.90 to US$25.30 per pound U3O8 including the cost of iron recovery. "


----------



## noirua (15 January 2011)

tronic72 said:


> Deep Yellow Limited (ASXYL) Receives Positive Interim Pre-Feasibility Results For Omahola Project In Namibia
> 
> http://www.tradingmarkets.com/news/...ity-results-for-omahola-project--1411104.html
> 
> "SNCL has estimated operating costs should range from US$24.90 to US$25.30 per pound U3O8 including the cost of iron recovery. "




All looks well for this first mine which is expected to be one of many. Early days still for Deep Yellow but at least Namibia likes to see mines developed quickly.


----------



## noirua (20 January 2011)

noirua said:


> All looks well for this first mine which is expected to be one of many. Early days still for Deep Yellow but at least Namibia likes to see mines developed quickly.




The uranium price moved up to US$68 per lb from US$66.50. Every move raises profits at DYL's new mine in Namibia. Plans are for the first mine to produce 1,000 tonnes per annum of uranium at a cost of about US$25 per lb.


----------



## tronic72 (26 January 2011)

*Re: DYL - Deep Yellow - change in MD*



noirua said:


> The uranium price moved up to US$68 per lb from US$66.50. Every move raises profits at DYL's new mine in Namibia. Plans are for the first mine to produce 1,000 tonnes per annum of uranium at a cost of about US$25 per lb.




Weekly spot price as of today is up to $70. http://www.uxc.com/review/uxc_Prices.aspx

MD Patrick Mutz has resigned (12th January) http://www.deepyellow.com.au/download-354.html


----------



## noirua (6 February 2011)

*Re: DYL - Deep Yellow - change in MD*



tronic72 said:


> Weekly spot price as of today is up to $70. http://www.uxc.com/review/uxc_Prices.aspx
> 
> MD Patrick Mutz has resigned (12th January) http://www.deepyellow.com.au/download-354.html




Time goes on and everything goes well for Deep Yellow on upgrades recently. Working out the eventual profitability on mines that only produce for 8 years or so is difficult, especially as it points to a chain of mines and uncertainty.


----------



## tronic72 (13 February 2011)

*Re: DYL - Deep Yellow - change in MD*



noirua said:


> Time goes on and everything goes well for Deep Yellow on upgrades recently. Working out the eventual profitability on mines that only produce for 8 years or so is difficult, especially as it points to a chain of mines and uncertainty.




It's waiting Game. Spot price is up to $75 which is good news. Many analysts are predicting it will break $100 in 2011 which is good but another bubble isn't good. New discoveries add to the life of the mine or the profitability or both. 

Greg Cochran, the new MD, recently pointed out an important piece of information. They have results for 400 holes but there are another 400 still to come. Each positive result adds to the mines viability.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2011)

*Re: DYL - Deep Yellow - change in MD*



tronic72 said:


> It's waiting Game. Spot price is up to $75 which is good news. Many analysts are predicting it will break $100 in 2011 which is good but another bubble isn't good. New discoveries add to the life of the mine or the profitability or both.
> Greg Cochran, the new MD, recently pointed out an important piece of information. They have results for 400 holes but there are another 400 still to come. Each positive result adds to the mines viability.




Much has happenned since February last as the uranium bull crumbled a month later. Now rated number one uranium recovery stock and led the field yesterday up 28%.


----------



## noirua (21 April 2012)

Bombed out are Deep Yellow Limited as their main aim is Uranium production. Uranium price is stuck at just over US$50 a lb and that equals little profit for DYL.  If the uranium price rushes on up then DYL are a stock to buy, there lies the big gamble, it could go down further.


----------



## noirua (18 October 2012)

noirua said:


> Bombed out are Deep Yellow Limited as their main aim is Uranium production. Uranium price is stuck at just over US$50 a lb and that equals little profit for DYL.  If the uranium price rushes on up then DYL are a stock to buy, there lies the big gamble, it could go down further.




Well, since April Deep Yellow descended further and below 4c for a time. The International rights issue at 4.2c was only partly taken up but fortunately all was sold to another party.
Basically, since then, drilling results continued to improve and DYL are now at 8.2c.

For those of us who had the faith and bought in the Rights Issue, for once all is well.


----------



## pixel (25 February 2015)

After years in the Deep, DYL looks set to join the growing number of U-hopefuls.
Or was today merely a last gasp effort to attract attention? We shall know tomorrow.





The Closing Auction finished at 1.5c, leaving no gap-up. 
Six Directors bought recently, so I did too. Highly speccie, so DYOR


----------



## piggybank (25 February 2015)

ERA (Energy Resources Australia) is creating an ascending triangle. However, remember the stock is very illiquid.

​


----------



## greggles (13 June 2018)

Remember Deep Yellow Limited? Back in 2007 it reached $13 a share for a very brief moment. Since then it has gone the way of most commodity boom darlings - down. However, they are still in Namibia and still drilling for uranium and recently their share price has been heading north. Since the beginning of April the DYL share price has increased from 24c to 34.5c and in June the volume has increased dramatically even though there have been no announcements of note since April.

Someone building a stake?


----------



## tech/a (13 June 2018)

greggles said:


> Remember Deep Yellow Limited? Back in 2007 it reached $13 a share for a very brief moment. Since then it has gone the way of most commodity boom darlings - down. However, they are still in Namibia and still drilling for uranium and recently their share price has been heading north. Since the beginning of April the DYL share price has increased from 24c to 34.5c and in June the volume has increased dramatically even though there have been no announcements of note since April.
> 
> Someone building a stake?




Possibly


----------



## greggles (13 June 2018)

Thanks for the insight.

It's interesting how volume tells one part of the story while price action tells another. The connection between volume and price action is something I wish I understood better. It's definitely an area where I plan to increase my knowledge.


----------



## tech/a (13 June 2018)

Its a combination of
(1) Volume
(2) What that volume does when it comes in---to price
(3) Often over looked--What price and volume do *AFTER* it comes in.

I may get some time tonight to mark up this chart with an explanation.
Its very tradeable.
Lots of charts tell similar stories if you can read them.


----------



## greggles (13 June 2018)

tech/a said:


> Its a combination of
> (1) Volume
> (2) What that volume does when it comes in---to price
> (3) Often over looked--What price and volume do *AFTER* it comes in.
> ...




Thanks tech/a. I'd be very interested in seeing any chart that you marked up. I just checked and couldn't find a thread about the relationship between volume and price action so perhaps it's time for a thread on the topic? If you have the time that is. 

I guess the real issue is volume and price action as they relate to trading setups for timing entries and exits. That is where the practical application would be for me I think.


----------



## tech/a (13 June 2018)

I’ll do that 
It’s a fascinating topic


----------



## tech/a (13 June 2018)

Visitors Will do it when I can!


----------



## greggles (11 July 2018)

Let's take another look at Deep Yellow one month later.






After reaching 35c it was sold down on fairly low volume until 30c where it found some support. On 29 June it gapped up to 34c and it has not ventured below that level since, consolidating between 34c and 37c for a week before climbing to a high of 39.5c today.

The catalyst for today's move was an updated Mineral Resource Estimate for the Tumas 3 deposit, which increased by 32% while maintaining the average grade.

I think this could have further to go in the short term, but am just watching from the sidelines at the moment.


----------



## bux2000 (30 March 2021)

For those more discerning than I . Could this been seen as a head and shoulders pattern
for DYL






Thanks
bux


----------



## tech/a (30 March 2021)

bux2000 said:


> For those more discerning than I . Could this been seen as a head and shoulders pattern
> for DYL
> 
> View attachment 122138




 Bit of a stretch Bux 


bux2000 said:


> Thanks
> bux


----------



## bux2000 (30 March 2021)

Thanks Tech/a,

You must have noticed by now I can get a little prematurely excited.

Maybe a Travel Agent in a former life .

bux


----------



## bux2000 (10 May 2021)

tech/a said:


> Bit of a stretch Bux




You were so right and I was so wrong.  

Thanks again for your time and I hope all is all well in your world.

bux

I hold




​​


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2021)

Uranium juniors have trippled ++ in the past couple of years anticipating the rise in the POU once the supply/demand thingy really hits due to all the shut downs after Fukushima. Sprott (Rick Rule) jumped on this early and started buying about three years ago, or more, and is heavily ramping U stocks. He owns quite a bit of DYL and has backed BOE. His main interest in DYL is due to the management (and the resources of course) but he's got significant history with Borshoff when he was at Paladin and was one of the few who jumped on board when PDN was at about 5c and I think hit 1c at one point. Rule was onto it large and rode it all the way to $10, while taking profits on the way. He talks about this in all his interviews when he's talking about uranium and I think it's what made him a billionaire. Anywho, as by the chart this has also jumped up well ahead of the POU and where it needs to be for these assets to be turned back on which is around the $50-60 POU. Once the baggage of Fukushima wears off and the greenies realise that nuclear is the only source of base load power that will actually save the planet, I'd expect these types of stocks to jump significantly. It might take some time yet, but I think with patients if you're on the right U stocks, you may do OK. Unless there's another Fukushima, which if you actually researched it, didn't do that much damage at all. My rant for the day.

If you have 20 mins and want an informed environmentalists opinion on nuclear power Shellenberger talks quite a bit about Chernobyl and Fukushima on this Ted Talk. Good watching.


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2021)

As mentioned above, waiting for an entry into DYL. Uranium juniors have run away from any U price jump so being very cautious for a major turn back to the U bear market since Fukushima. But, 60c looks like a floor at the moment. A recent analyst report here and screen shot first page summary below with US$1.29 target.


----------



## Sean K (14 September 2021)

New company presentation out. Nothing new really. Market cap doubled in the past couple of weeks which is the only concerning thing to me. I was hoping to keep topping up on dips or a major market correction. That may still happen I suppose, but no chasing on emotion or FOMO for me. 

As per corporate overview you can see why Sprott under Rick Rule (previously) was so interested in DYL. Half the staff are ex-Paladin which made him a gazillionaire, so he's really just backing them in.


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2021)

DYL, along with the other juniors, are turning into mid-caps even though they're not mining anything. I've only picked three to commit to in DYL, BOE and LOT due to management and position relative to the rest in regard to restart timing and costs. DYL is way behind in regards to mining compared to PDN (too expensive to me) and BOE and LOT (both only one year to restart and about $60-80m Capex) but with the old PDN band driving the show I'm sure they'll get there. POU still needs to settle above $60 for all these to restart, but it's already run from $35 to $50 ish over the past month or so due to SPUTT. There will be some bumps and MCs have run too hard too fast but long term play.


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2021)

Along with the Tumas Project which has the above deposit defined they also own what's called Omahola about 20km NW of Tumas Central. Tumas is a palaeochannel deposit like Langer H, while Omahola is a basement / alaskite type deposit like Rossing/Husab. Not sure what that exactly means with mining and processing of the ore body. I assume it will require a different mill in another location central to the three current deposits - Ongolo, Ms7 and Inca. 

With an already defined 2004 JORC that will need to be upgraded to 2012 standard it shouldn't take long for DYL to have two deposits and become a multi project miner in the future. They need to work fast though I think because this could turn into the same situation as the mid naughties where a bunch of juniors defined resources and then the market fell out of the bottom leaving them all hanging. Although, that was mainly due to Fukushima, so maybe more mines will be possible to fill the upcoming supply/demand gap. 

Once defined this should take them up to the 150m lb @ 350-450ppm mark.


----------



## Sean K (19 November 2021)

Under the cover of darkness, DYL made a sneaky offer to VMY for a 'merger of equals' with a script offer valuing VMY at a measly 15% ish premium to it's last price, except DYL were going to be the owners and managers with hardly a Vimy director in sight. LOL.

Even though Vimy has tripled in the past 3 months, 3c to 30c the past 2 years, and probably fully priced for an explorer, it's no deal! 

On the surface of it, might have been a great merger with fantastic deposits in Australia and Namibia. Would have been quite a significant player. Come on JB, could have done better than that!


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2021)

DYL behaving like most other uranium juniors, heading into support levels and expect a bump here.

MC back down to $370m which is more realistic for this stage of development and POU still under $50. I think once POU gets back over $50 and looks more certain to head back into the re-start price for mothballed assets that they'll all be more significantly re-rated. Just a matter of time, unless, Fukushima 2.


----------



## Sean K (3 February 2022)

DYL is one of the few explorers who may get into production during the next next cycle due mainly to management experience. I'm not sure if many other explorers will get there as there's a number of closed mines getting ready to go and others can ramp up production. Unless there's another nuclear accident that stops Japan re-starting and China changes their energy mix trajectory.

This DFS update looks pretty positive, with LOM, Margin and NPV doubled.


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2022)

DYL obviously haven't given up on their M&A goals of taking over one or more of the other juniors, claiming they are the right crew to sail a much larger ship. From their latest preso out today. Committed a whole page to it.


----------



## sptrawler (10 February 2022)

@Sean K do Deep yellow actually produce anything, they have been around forever?


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> @Sean K do Deep yellow actually produce anything, they have been around forever?




Nope, but Tumas is well advanced and DFS should be done this year. This management group built Langer Heinrich and Kayelekera in pretty short time during the last uranium bull. One of the only teams to go from exploration to production during that period. It's the major reason I'm on it.

I'm more confident in the past producers who are re-starting their mines - BOE and LOT.

I doubt junior explorers jumping on the bandwagon at this stage will ever get to mining. The other mines starting up should cover the supply demand gap in the mid term I think, depending on how many new reactors actually get built.


----------



## finicky (10 February 2022)

I'm going to follow you into these if there's a general crash @Sean K. At a superficial level I agree with your take - I know from the first uranium bull how uranium explorers can vaporise when it comes to development. I was in AGS. Deep Yellow is the most attractive one but haven't bothered about LOT yet. I don't like their ticker code, lol. I know the story on BOE.


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2022)

finicky said:


> I'm going to follow you into these if there's a general crash @Sean K. At a superficial level I agree with your take - I know from the first uranium bull how uranium explorers can vaporise when it comes to development. I was in AGS. Deep Yellow is the most attractive one but haven't bothered about LOT yet. I don't like their ticker code, lol. I know the story on BOE.




I think the only risks are Kazatomprom miscalculating by bringing on too much additional supply (but that's not in their long term interest), another nuclear accident, or thorium suddenly being able to replace uranium. I was in just about every junior uranium company in the naughties and the only thing I got left without a chair with was BMN during the GFC. Ouch.


----------



## Ann (20 March 2022)

Nice volume spike, let's hope it keeps going after the 200dma bounce. Out under 79c.


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2022)

A combined DYL and VMY is going to be a significant uranium developer.


----------



## finicky (22 July 2022)

Volatility opportunities this last year for sharp traders I guess but for investors its gone nowhere. 
Picking it up in March of the WuFlu offered a 13 bagger opportunity over a year and a half! 
I'll try to remember that if there's a general crash.

Not Held


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> DYL obviously haven't given up on their M&A goals of taking over one or more of the other juniors, claiming they are the right crew to sail a much larger ship. From their latest preso out today. Committed a whole page to it.
> 
> View attachment 137313



now VMY has been acquired, is there sufficient depth?

Three year chart:


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2022)

First presentation out on the merged DYL/VMY outfit. Pretty happy with the outcome but I'm a bit overweight DYL now. Interesting that they think there's more M&A to come out of the U sector. Perhaps they should now aim to pick something up that's nearer to production, like a re-start, or an operating mine. Maybe BOE or LOT would fit the bill.


----------



## aus_trader (24 August 2022)

Haven't been in this stock for a long time. Took a speculative position buying some shares in DYL for the Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## aus_trader (3 October 2022)

If there is any Uranium upside, DYL would very likely participate in the rally. Has pulled back to a trendline support on the chart...






Tipped for the October stock picking competition.


----------



## Telamelo (28 October 2022)

Same here aus_trader jumped into DYL with recent uptick in share price to have some exposure to this ever increasing uranium/nuclear energy sector coming into the spotlight I feel during 2022/23  (given Europe & many other countries are re-starting nuclear reactor's etc.)


aus_trader said:


> If there is any Uranium upside, DYL would very likely participate in the rally. Has pulled back to a trendline support on the chart...
> 
> View attachment 147590
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (25 November 2022)

DYL update. 






Tumas DFS put back to early next year with increased costs identified and more efficiencies required.

Mulga Rock DFS being revised but sounds like it's going to be completely re-done and not finished till mid 2024. Cripes.

_In addition, in H1 CY2023 a 600-hole air-core drilling program is planned to better define reserve/resource variability factors, upgrading of the resource base for uranium and critical minerals and provide additional material for metallurgical analysis. This drilling will be carried out in parallel with the revised DFS work which has now been fully scheduled and is anticipated to be completed by mid-2024._

I'm not sure why they're 'pleased' to provide that update. These guys are going to take years to get into production at this rate and might miss the boat.


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2022)

This _might_ be a good deal, but it's not if they never actually get to mining MR which is a looooooong way off. I suppose it's a small dilution in the scheme of things.


----------

